# Shut Up N Train



## shutupntra1n (Oct 30, 2004)

My last journal was closed and in part to starting new goals. October is just about over and I have been bulking for approximately 12 weeks. I have ultimately gained about 30 lbs in this time. I had a wonderful turnout with my M1T cycle and currently I am in an off cycle. I will be running another starting around November 15th. That will be another 3 week cycle. I am hoping that cycle will help retain even add some muscle mass b/c I am starting to lean out as of November 1st.  

Here's my plan and it's more promising than the Kerry Campaign  -

While bulking I steadily but slowly had increased my caloric intake as my weight went up. I had cut off all cardio and of course trained heavy and intensely as always.  
I will be incorporating 20 minutes of moderate cardio after training Monday-Friday. I will be mixing this up between elliptical training, walking on an incline, or light jogging. I am going to make a moderate caloric decrease but due to cutting back on complex carbs and replacing them with solid clean proteins. I intend to keep my protein intake very high with moderate carbs and moderate fat. My training split will stay the same for at least another 3 weeks and I will lay it out below. 

*My current/upcoming split:*

Mondays: Delts/Abs/20 minutes cardio

Tuesdays: Quads/Tris/20 minutes cardio

Wednesdays: Back/Traps/Abs/20 minutes cardio

Thursdays: Hams/Bis/Fores/20 minutes cardio

Fridays: Chest/Abs/20 minutes cardio

_*My diet will look something very close to the following:*_

Pre WO: 1/2 cup slow cook oats cooked in 3 egg whites

Post WO: 3 servings low carb whey blended in 7 egg whites

Meal #3: 8 oz. chicken, 6 oz potatoe or yam & 6 oz. drained tuna (solid white packed in H20)

Meal #4: same as meal #3

Meal #5: 6 oz. drained tuna and 2 cups brocolli steamed

Meal #6: 2 servings zero carb whey

Yields: 2535 cals, 41g fat, 116g carbs, 404g protein

I have attached current pics weighing in @ 168 lbs.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 30, 2004)

Looking real good and strong.  I look forward to following this 

Just don't overtrain


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 30, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Looking real good and strong. I look forward to following this
> 
> Just don't overtrain


Thanks DD    Yeah honestly I am nervous to lean down. I'd hate to lose any muscle mass. That's why I'm going to ease into it. The only area I really need to lose bf is my core... abs and such. I know I will lose it in my chest area as well. I don't mind that though b/c I will feel more proportional. Well thanks DD for coming by. Always nice to have a hottie here


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 30, 2004)

Yay, new journal.  Good luck big girl


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you Luke 

I booked my trip to go out west the other day. I am very excited to go train with my friend. I also started talking to a guy that is a national level NPC competitor and I hope to train with him as well. Although training alone is nice at times, all good things must come to an end.  And I hope in light of training with a professional I can go that extra level. Still no thoughts of competing but I am hoping to be bikini ready come May. I am going to start early this year unlike last year I wasn't in lean shape until August


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 30, 2004)

*Recap on my M1T cycle*:

As most of you know my M1T cycle was completed. I ran 10mg/day (VPX) for 3 weeks/21 days and obviously had some phenominal gains. I didn't experience any abnormal fatigue or headaches. I do believe that it helped minimize bf gains therefor being able to be more lenient while bulking. Muscle cramping was very sparse. I had more cramping with the nordiol cycle I had done. I didn't have any lowering of the voice but my voice became more strained. Even several days into my PCT I was expecting to see strength decreases but I was shocked to shit to find out I felt incredibly strong yesterday while doing DB Presses. I was using 40lb DB's only to discover they felt rather light. I feel my hair grew faster but not in any abnormal areas. Other than that I cannot complain. The gains were great and I'm excited to run one more cycle while leaning out. Most of my mass gains that are very visible were in my biceps, back and quads.


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Lis! 

Looking forward to following this  You look real solid in those pictures! 

I am hoping to take a lesson from you on my "fear of bulking." Everyone is telling me to eat up and gain muscle and I know I have to do that and not worry about the weight. I know if I don't do that I will end up looking stringy when I diet down, a look I definitely don't want. It seems that for me bulking=bingeing so I need to be slapped obviously 

Anyways, you look amazing..keep up the good work!


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2004)

Lis, 

Since you are so good at gaining muscle....do you have a kick-ass shoulder routine? I am looking to add mass to them. My split for the rest of my offseason (until new years' ) is this:

Sat - legs, calves
Sun - chest, back
Wed - shoulders
Thurs - triceps, biceps


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 30, 2004)

Lis your new pics look great!!! you added size and don't appear to have put on much if any bodyfat at all! You go girl


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

Lis ,


Great Job    You don't look 168  and I mean that in a good way . How tall are you ?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

I am really looking forward to seeing the end results here!  What is Noridol?  Oh and a personal question if you don't mind.  What size do you wear?  I ask because you are so compact and so muscular.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> What is Noridol?


 
Hope you don't mind me jumping in here.... "Nordiol" is 19-Nor-4-androsten-3, 17-diol. Its a prohormone which is mildly androgenic.

Lis, you look great. I'm new here and looking forward to reading your Journal.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 30, 2004)

*Wow *how nice to stop back tonight and see all your wonderful posts  



*Jstar*: I was concerned 3 months ago b/c I was very lean and worried to bulk in light of adding back the bf  I was terrified to cut out the cardio. A wonderful friend taught me to keep the training very intense and keep the bulking clean and I would gain minimal, if any bf. You will retain and sometimes gain bf, but that is the whole reason for bulking during winter months and cutting in time for summer. If you want some good personal one on one advice, drop me and email, pm or message me and I'd love to let you in on anything I learned along the way  If you are like all us women and concerned about bf gains in winter as well, the best thing I ever did was date a bodybuilder... *They UNDERSTAND* !!! 

As for shoulders... ahhh thank you to my _best admiration and friend in bodybuilding_ that said to me when looking at my old training style "YOU DON"T TRAIN DELTS/TRAPS!!!"  Okay I must admit I never devoted a serious training regimen to delts and traps until 4 months ago. Delts and traps seem to blow up fast with a good free weight training routine especially if you have never concentrated on them before. They IMO are the number one muscle group needed to show a beautiful physique and even more important they severely minimize the appearance of your waiste. I give my delts a whole training day of their own. I will make a second post with last weeks workouts for ya 


*Viv & GW*: Thanks Y'll for the great support! I am 5'4" GW 


*Jeanie*: Hey girl! Nice to officially cross paths which is overdue girl   When I was at my leanest before bulking I was in a 3. Currently now I'm retaining bf and water but in a size 7/8. I know many woman that are lean and super muscular pushing sizes 7-13. Having goals to be as big as I can be, I stopped caring a long time ago. I keep my mind on the mirror.    ~Also Egoat was correct in his response to your question on the Nordiol.~

Hey *Egoat*   Thanks for the nice post. Glad to have you here!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 30, 2004)

*Jstar*, here is a sample Delt wo from last week. I will post best I can remember as don't write much down anymore.  Anything you see in the range of 16-20 reps are moves where I alternate. (ie; alternating Front Raises)

*DB Press*   4 sets/12 reps: 40lb & 35lb DBs

*Front Raises*   4 sets/ 16/20 reps: 20lb DBs

*Lateral Raises*   4 sets/12 reps: 15lb DBs

*Bent Over Lat Raises*   (I prefer to stand than sit)   4 sets/12 reps: 12lb DBs

I have been using this routine for sometime. Iintens to change the moves when I do my new split on November 15th. I like to change my moves every 6 weeks or so and my split every 12.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2004)

Wow, 30 pounds? Insan-o!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 31, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Wow, 30 pounds? Insan-o!!!


 Hi hun. Always so nice to see your posts!   Yeah the gains have been nothing short of blessing. I am still ticking the scale around 168. It will come down slightly with losing the water retention. I am going to lean out slowly and I am even considering looking at a local show in the near future for hahas and fun depending on how well I retain mass while leaning out.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 31, 2004)

I bought the Zero-Carb Pineapple/Orange Whey by Isopure lastnight. It's pretty good. I needed it to cut back my carbs in the late pm. I am going to use this post wo but I will also take in fruit as well.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> *Jeanie*: Hey girl! Nice to officially cross paths which is overdue girl  When I was at my leanest before bulking I was in a 3. Currently now I'm retaining bf and water but in a size 7/8. I know many woman that are lean and super muscular pushing sizes 7-13. Having goals to be as big as I can be, I stopped caring a long time ago. I keep my mind on the mirror.  ~Also Egoat was correct in his response to your question on the Nordiol.~


Yes, we should start crossing paths more often!  I think you look great.  I just wondered hat your bone structure is that is why I asked about your size.  I wear a 9 right now....I wish I could wear a 7!  And just so you know, GP and I have just been joking around with eachother!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 31, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yes, we should start crossing paths more often! I think you look great. I just wondered hat your bone structure is that is why I asked about your size. I wear a 9 right now....I wish I could wear a 7! And just so you know, GP and I have just been joking around with eachother!


Oh I know. I do lots of that here too  Yeah a size 9 isn't a bad thing. The 7/8 are hard to fit my quads but I am going to keep my clothes hanging around. It is hard to say what will occur throughout leaning down. I am hoping to put on a little more size while leaning down but that's very difficult. I would like to be somewhere around 160 @ 15% bf.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 31, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> *Jstar*, here is a sample Delt wo from last week. I will post best I can remember as don't write much down anymore.  Anything you see in the range of 16-20 reps are moves where I alternate. (ie; alternating Front Raises)
> 
> *DB Press*   4 sets/12 reps: 40lb & 35lb DBs
> 
> ...



Impressive, looking really strong. 
You would put a lot of men to shame at my gym...

Good stuff


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 31, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Impressive, looking really strong.
> You would put a lot of men to shame at my gym...
> 
> Good stuff


 Thanks for posting! So nice to finally meet/post with some of you. Although I have only been on IM for a few months, I am here a lot posting.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 31, 2004)

*Bicep at 13.5"*

My biceps, which is my concentration point besides lats and abs are in at 13.5". I thought I'd post a pic for reference


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> It will come down slightly with losing the water retention.



Definitely, my freind stopped weighing herself from the water weight gains (she didn't feel great about it) but her strength went way up!  Will be watching to see if you hit that show or not, and _I'll be back!_


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks dear!  
I am going to take at least 12 weeks (end of January) to lean down and try to maintain/gain muscle. At that point I will see if I feel ready to do any shows. Always nice to have you here Mudge!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

I have lost quite a bit of water in my tummy since my PCT started. I put on a pair of my tightest size 7's yesterday. They fit   but wait there's more. My mom made me sit down in them just to laugh at seeing my quads scream in agony   My realistic weight is starting to kick in. I weighed in at 165 today


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

you look great.  goodl uck with your new goals.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you look great. goodl uck with your new goals.


Thanks Patrick! I love the pics of y'll at the O   Lookin' good yourself. You're a big boy


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

you go girl   
it seems to be a popular thread but ill try to keep up with it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick! I love the pics of y'll at the O   Lookin' good yourself. You're a big boy




hahaha, I wish.....I am trying to be a big boy.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> you go girl
> it seems to be a popular thread but ill try to keep up with it.


HEY My favorite IMer   What's up Superman? Thanks for coming by. I'm excited to see what will be at the end of January especially with professional help


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> HEY My favorite IMer   What's up Superman? Thanks for coming by. I'm excited to see what will be at the end of January especially with professional help



with your dedication.....a work of art no doubt.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> with your dedication.....a work of art no doubt.


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 1, 2004)

You go girl, Kick some ASS BABY!!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> You go girl, Kick some ASS BABY!!!!


:bounce: Thank You Dear! Okay so my girl is thinking of a show around May and we briefly discussed the idea of doing one together.   It's something to think about. I want to see how i look at the end of January. My current resolution for the next 12 weeks is to keep away from _*ALL*_ junk food. If I cheat it will be something rather clean. I'm excited


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't wake up in time for the gym with the clocks being all messy.  I am going to head to the gym tonight and burn it up  I intend on doing a very intense ab workout. I am going to try to hit a system something like this 3 days a week:

*Decline Crunches* with 35lb Plate: 4 sets/12 reps

*Rope Crunches* unsure of weight just yet: 4 sets/12 reps

*Hanging Leg Lifts*: 4 sets/15 reps

*Side Knee Raises*: 4 sets/15 reps

I never had a regular strong ab routine so I expect to condition them along with a solid diet. It is my worst area but I'm not down about it b/c I just simply never trained them intensely before  

Tonight I will add 20-40 minutes moderate cardio depending on how much time I have.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

wahoooooooo   glad you started a new journal  I'll be following along


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> wahoooooooo   glad you started a new journal  I'll be following along


Thanks! Yeah I'm pumped for the lean down phase. I am not calling it a "cut" b/c that instantly makes me think size-down   So it's the lean-down phase. It'll be our secret


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> *Recap on my M1T cycle*:
> 
> ...I'm excited to run one more cycle while leaning out...


Are you planning on an M1T cycle while cutting? Or another compound?


----------



## Paynne (Nov 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> October is just about over and I have been bulking for approximately 12 weeks. I have ultimately gained about 30 lbs in this time. I had a wonderful turnout with my M1T cycle and currently I am in an off cycle. .



30 lbs! dayum  Pix are looking great.  Ok, I'll follow along


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Girl!!    Your gains are very impressive     You look very solid, I can't wait to see the end results!     When your cutting, how many calories do you plan on taking in?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

du510- Love the avi hun! Yeah I am going to use the next M1T cycle while I'm leaning out 

Paynne- Great avi and sig! Thanks sooo much for being here  

NC- I cut back the carbs in the last meal and a little in the 5th meal. I upped the protein. The end result is about 2600-2700 cals. I am also going to add in moderate cardio after weights and see how I feel and look in 2 weeks. If I lose to fast I will up the cals to 3000 or so. Thanks for being here as well. 

*All the new peeps here is a great thing. *


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> du510- Love the avi hun! Yeah I am going to use the next M1T cycle while I'm leaning out


 I like it too. 


When do you plan on starting the m1t cycle? Ill be real curious as to how it goes. Personally, I have a real tough time doing cardio while on m1t. Real tough. 

But, of course, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll run 1 more starting Monday, November 15th. The last one went real well. I am checking out the contests in the summer my gf suggested. I will have a much more concise idea of competition around the end of January when I'm leaner.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Thanks! Yeah I'm pumped for the lean down phase. I am not calling it a "cut" b/c that instantly makes me think size-down   So it's the lean-down phase. It'll be our secret



otay...    Happy leaning


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Lis,
Great to see you've started up a new journal, glad to have you back!
Your gains are phenomenal and your new pics awesome, congrats on your progress!   
Will be following along with your progress as always.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 2, 2004)

Competition bug has bitten Lis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi ladies!  I have already lost lots of water but I know it'll come right back in Novemeber with the next cycle  Things are well. Went on a super wonderful date yesterday and had a blast  Brit, I love all the photos from the Olympia. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 3, 2004)

So you enjoyed your date and made it thru it good?  I'm glad, your lookin Awesome girl, keep it up.....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> So you enjoyed your date and made it thru it good? I'm glad, your lookin Awesome girl, keep it up.....


 
Haaaaay Rock  Morning buddy!!!
I never like to jump the gun cause you just never know but I'm in good spirits about it all hun and I am looking at it very, very optimistically. I have hopes that something wonderful occurs but if nothing else I made a very cool friend it seems.    As for the details, I don't make my details public but since y'll are my good buddies here at IM I will say in his defense he seems like an awesome guy and I hope it's only the beginning of at least a good friendship.   That was for lack of better words since it's been a long time since college, my vocabulary is limited  All in all I had such a genuwinely, good time and I really can't tell you in words how beautiful of a person he seems to be inside and out. If all else fails (crossing fingers it won't) but if it does, he is a keeper as a friend  

 Okay romance story over.  Y'll know more about my day to day life than some of my best buds


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I am going to lean out slowly and I am even considering looking at a local show in the near future for hahas and fun depending on how well I retain mass while leaning out.



You should go for it Lis, you're looking awesome and you'd have a blast I'm sure... I also bet if you do one you'll be wanting to do another!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

It's nice to hear that you may attempt a comp.  With your build and desire, you will do very well for yourself.

I first told her there was a new lady on IM that was 160+ lbs.  Her first reaction, as are most, is "Wow ... how much does she need to loose"  Then I showed her your picture and she was floored - as are most!  You my dear are in a class all your own.  I wish you only the best, as you won't need luck with your drive.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks NT  I appreciate your kind words man. I think I'm going to do a bikini contest in Atlantic City next summer b/c top prize is $10,000  

My mind frame as of now is to see how the "leaning out phase" goes and decide then if I feel up to a comp.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You should go for it Lis, you're looking awesome and you'd have a blast I'm sure... I also bet if you do one you'll be wanting to do another!


:bounce: Hey woman! Yeah knowing me I'll want to keep pushing the envelope. I tend to do that.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Shut ... do the 'bikini' contest there get ruled by the 'well endowed' women like they do here?  

In a contest a few years ago, Mrs. NT was up against some, what I call, professional bikini contestants.  Mrs.NT had won the crowd over but lost to a well endowed (store bought) pro.


----------



## jstar (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Lis!

It was great talking to you the other day. I took some of your suggestions and worked them into my plan. You really helped me alot - thanks! 

Glad you are thinking of competing. Wow ten grand? I may have to take a ride down to that area next year


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

NT- It's just a bunch of local girls from the NJ area in Wal Mart style bikinis. It's paid out and advertised by Trump's Casinos. That's why the pay is so much. They run it in a cut fashion throughout July and August finally dwindling down to a few girls. It runs on the weekends only I think. It's about 35-40 minute drive for me... I'll see if I can find some pics from previous comps and paste them here. No bb type girls so I will try to have a different look to win


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey Lis!
> 
> It was great talking to you the other day. I took some of your suggestions and worked them into my plan. You really helped me alot - thanks!
> 
> Glad you are thinking of competing. Wow ten grand? I may have to take a ride down to that area next year


Hey Girl! Anytime Jill. Nice to talk to ya.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Cool ... then you have a terrifice shot at winning.  As you said, you're bringing a whole new and exciting style to it.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> :bounce: Hey woman! Yeah knowing me I'll want to keep pushing the envelope. I tend to do that.



LOL I hear ya on pushing the envelope!   
It's cool though, I would love to see you take the plunge and compete, keep us posted as to what you decide.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks peoples  Yes I will let you know all the ups and downs of how I feel about it. I will have a very good idea come the end of January/February. I have been eating super clean this week. I have a lot of motivation to lean so I haven't been battling food at all. 

I have incorporated a strong ab routine which is going so well. Abs staying tender after the workouts. The "burn" is there and intense. I also did a few 15 minute cardio sessions last week to work back into it. May up it to 30 today.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> *I have incorporated a strong ab routine which is going so well. Abs staying tender after the workouts. The "burn" is there and intense*. I also did a few 15 minute cardio sessions last week to work back into it. May up it to 30 today.


Please share!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Please share!


With your abs of steel Jeanie I should be asking you  
Hey woman  Well keep in mind I never trained abs with heavy weights before this week. So it's a shock for them. But here's what it looks like:

1) Weighted Decline Crunches: (35lb Plate) 12-15 reps/ 4 sets

2) Kneeling Rope Crunches: (100 lbs) 12-15 reps/ 4 sets

3) Hanging Leg Raises: 15 reps/ 4 sets

4) Side Knee Raises: 20-25 alternating reps/ 4 sets


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> With your abs of steel Jeanie I should be asking you
> Hey woman  Well keep in mind I never trained abs with heavy weights before this week. So it's a shock for them. But here's what it looks like:
> 
> 1) Weighted Decline Crunches: (35lb Plate) 12-15 reps/ 4 sets
> ...


Well thanks for that compliment   I want a six pack though, without flexing! 
I bet it is the weighted declines that you are feeling the most...Dang! 12-15 reps with a 35 pound plate?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah underneath all the extra super off season comforter warmth will be hiding a six pack one day


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

I've heard some say it's only diet ... but after years of boxing, I tend to think its the countless situps plus diet. 

Abs are the one thing I can say I have that most men around here don't   That, and a good weighted pull up.   Vanity is a very powerful thing.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> 1) Weighted Decline Crunches: (35lb Plate) 12-15 reps/ 4 sets


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I've heard some say it's only diet ... but after years of boxing, I tend to think its the countless situps plus diet.
> 
> Abs are the one thing I can say I have that most men around here don't That, and a good weighted pull up.  Vanity is a very powerful thing.


Abs are diet and ab exercises.  I was down to 11%bf and couldn't see a 6 pack cause i didn't have one   So i started doing abs and Wala....ABS!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Abs are diet and ab exercises.  I was down to 11%bf and couldn't see a 6 pack cause i didn't have one   So i started doing abs and Wala....ABS!



I agree with ya on the exercises ... but everyone has different theories.  I know that one hundred zillion situps later, I still have abs after just working them lightly every couple of days.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> 2) Kneeling Rope Crunches: (00 lbs) 12-15 reps/ 4 sets


 

how much weight?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I agree with ya on the exercises ... but everyone has different theories. I know that one hundred zillion situps later, I still have abs after just working them lightly every couple of days.


Gee, that must be nice!  I hate doing abs! My husband has a six pac and rarely does abs, and he isn't even as lean as I am


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> how much weight?


I fixed it  Thanks for the notice. I can't type these days very fast or well with nails


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

I was just given you a hard time.  I figured it wasn't 200+  lmao


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

I am one that likes the areas trained the most that are lagging. I tend to get bored with the areas that are my strongest. Legs tend to bore me the most but I hate to even say that since nothing in bb totally bores me. I enjoy abs the most right now just b/c I am excited to see progress in the next few weeks.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I was just given you a hard time. I figured it wasn't 200+ lmao


Says WHO?!?!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

200lb 

I've done 90lb ... but holding two 45lb weights was the trick.  We need to have a 100lb weight at our gym.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

says me


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> 200lb
> 
> I've done 90lb ... but holding two 45lb weights was the trick. We need to have a 100lb weight at our gym.


use the cable machine.  It's great for it   I use around 170-150


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> use the cable machine. It's great for it  I use around 170-150


That's what I use  (not the 170-150 lbs)    I meant I use the cable with rope to complete the kneeling crunches. I am going to learn how to do the standing ones when I see my friend hopefully


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> use the cable machine.  It's great for it   I use around 170-150



oh yeah ... I use that as well.  I thought I was responded to decline weighted situps.

I use the cable machine but don't have the patience to add extra weight to ours.  Our machine only goes to 150lbs and I can do too many at that weight.  I see some guys putting in extra pins to hold 45lbs and such ... but I also seen one fall out and the guy really got hurt, so I don't add more than what's intended.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey ShutupNTrain...


Keep me informed on the Police stuff ! Any advice, ask away.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hey ShutupNTrain...
> 
> 
> Keep me informed on the Police stuff ! Any advice, ask away.


Okay... Let's say there's this guy that is super hot... and I want to thoroughly search him and cuff him... Seductively of course... oh wait, this is not body building related


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

Goodmorning :bounce:  My workouts don't feel quite as strong the last week.  I am very proud though that I have been eating 100% clean, following through with my full ab routine and working back into my cardio. I started last week at 10 minutes of cardio and have been slowly upping it. Thismorning after Hams and Bis I did 25 minutes on the elliptical at a high resistance. Although I think my training has been slightly week, I keep telling myself... "Hey a week ago you were doing NO abs and NO cardio"!!!

I weighed in thismorning at 162. I have lost about 6-8 lbs of water. I already look slightly leaner in a few spots from the water loss.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 4, 2004)

good morning and good job.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks hun  Are you doing the IM competition?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 4, 2004)

nah you know me im shy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhh pooh on you!  Since I conveniently posted some pics last week and I'm leaning out for 12-16 weeks I'll just be in the background, enter my pics and call it a day come March.   I actually am working very hard to lean down b/c it is a test to see if I feel ready for a show in the summer or fall. I don't agree with people that plan a first show but have never/bulked/cut previously. Usually those situations leave you unprepared.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

I thought I'd post today's diet since it was a little different than the exact one I usually follow:

5am - Right before training: 3 scrambled egg whites, 1 large English Muffin, 1 slice fat free Kraft, banana and a tblspn of PB.

8am - Right after training & cardio: Lrg coffee, plain reg size wheat bagel & Isopure zero carb shake blended with 7 raw whites 

11am - 8 oz chicken breast plain, 8 oz red potatoe plain, 1 6oz can light tuna packed in water

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Next meals will follow through as:

3pm - identical to 11am meal

7pm - 6oz light tuna drained from H20

9pm - Isopure zero carb shake blended with H20


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

chicken and tuna in one meal ... that is some serious protein.


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 4, 2004)

You dont get sick from all that raw egg whites???


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> You dont get sick from all that raw egg whites???


Where does it say theyre raw? I see scrambled...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I thought I'd post today's diet since it was a little different than the exact one I usually follow:
> 
> 5am - Right before training: 3 scrambled egg whites, 1 large English Muffin, 1 slice fat free Kraft, banana and a tblspn of PB.
> 
> ...



I love my shake blended with 5-10 whites. I have never had a prob eating the whites raw. I don't like the yolk much b/c I'm so used to eating whites only. I would be worried if it was raw yolk maybe.  

The raw whites (7) make a zero carb shake thick and creamy without the "I feel way too full" feeling that I would normally get with a carb based whey or protein


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I love my shake blended with 5-10 whites. I have never had a prob eating the whites raw. I don't like the yolk much b/c I'm so used to eating whites only. I would be worries if it was raw yolk maybe.
> 
> The raw whites (7) make a zero carb shake thick and creamy without the "I feel way too full" feeling that I would normally get with a carb based whey or protein


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> chicken and tuna in one meal ... that is some serious protein.


Yeah I try to always keep my protein high to save what will be left of mass after leaning out


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

> save what will be left of mass after leaning out



Do it properly, and slow enough, and a pretty fair amount should be left.


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thank you Lis, for backing me up.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Do it properly, and slow enough, and a pretty fair amount should be left.


 I'm just being silly _Patrick_.  I am working it in little by little.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 4, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Thank you Lis, for backing me up.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

Well in light of the leaning down process I figured I'd hit y'all up with some back pics since I gained some nice mass there over my M1T cycle. Should look great after I lean down 

These can also be referenced for that little IM comp


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

Today's food intake will be:

*2802 cals*
*57g fat*
*215g carbs*
*352g protein*

I did my 20 minutes on the treadmill walking thismorning after I trained Chest and abs. I walked at 3.5 MPH on incline level 10 

Next week starting Monday I will up the cardio to 30 minutes


----------



## jstar (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice back


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey how do you take pictures?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Jstar!!! 

I take my pictures with an Olympus Dig Cam using the self timer. I hook the TV Video cable in so instead of having to look through the camera I can see in a large view what I'm taking a pic of.

I can't wait to see some real definition besides just the mass after leaning out.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh I also plan on cutting back the diet as of tommorrow and modifying what I don't like about my split for Monday. I will post asap.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 5, 2004)

how much weight did you put on during your bulk? was it pretty clean or no?   

nice pics.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> how much weight did you put on during your bulk? was it pretty clean or no?
> 
> nice pics.


I put on 30lbs exactly, 5 being water. I ate 3,000 clean cals a day and cheated several times a week but never skipped any clean food. Honestly, I will not lie and say it was some odd coincidence but I believe the M1T was the main reason I did not add much body fat.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

I didn't like how I switched up my split last time so I am going to do something else. Starting Monday the new split will be:

Mon - Back/Abs/Cardio

Tues - Legs/Calves

Wed - Bis/Tris/Abs/Cardio

Thurs - Delts/Traps

Fri - Chest/Abs/Cardio


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pics Lis... way to pack on the muscle!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Great pics Lis... way to pack on the muscle!!!


Thanks lady!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 5, 2004)

Great new pics Lis, I got worried that you chopped off your hair but it appears to be in a bun... and the new avi looks great!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Great new pics Lis, I got worried that you chopped off your hair but it appears to be in a bun... and the new avi looks great!


   Thanks. I left you a message a few hours ago


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 5, 2004)

Back looks dyn-o-mite. Like you said, its gunna look even better once you cut it up too.

how long did you run the m1t for Lis?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 6, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Back looks dyn-o-mite. Like you said, its gunna look even better once you cut it up too.
> 
> how long did you run the m1t for Lis?


Hiya   and goodmorning!!!

I took the M1T for 3 weeks (21 days). I had outstanding gains and was pleased overall. I will be running one more 3 week cycle starting Monday, November 15th.... so there is more to come.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 6, 2004)

Thismorning has been an outstanding start for me. I put on my size 7's and plenty of space in them...  Never space in the quads though. I must have dropped lots of water between the PCT after the M1T and cutting back the carbs.   My tummy is flatter and the water must have left from the face as well. I usually lean out in core (tummy/back) and face/neck the most/fastest. I am super excited so that my pictures over the New Year with my beautiful friend will look half decent  I want to also be in full swing for bikini season and create a portfolio ASAP.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey y'all. I am doing so well with my diet. All has been 100% so far, no cheating. I have already dropped some bf and water. This morning I went for a 45 minute moderate walk outside. It felt so good to do this. I haven't been into cardio for a while so I felt great. Not to mention the weather is gorgeous. So why am I working


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Thismorning has been an outstanding start for me. I put on my size 7's and plenty of space in them...  Never space in the quads though. I must have dropped lots of water between the PCT after the M1T and cutting back the carbs.  My tummy is flatter and the water must have left from the face as well. I usually lean out in core (tummy/back) and face/neck the most/fastest. I am super excited so that my pictures over the New Year with my beautiful friend will look half decent  I want to also be in full swing for bikini season and create a portfolio ASAP.


Hey SNT - what is your reasoning behind PCT? Ive always read women dont need it.... Did it work well for you?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

So far so good. I am going to post some mid PCT pics here in a minute @ 160 lbs


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

160 lbs. These are from today.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

Lookin' thick kid.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Lookin' thick kid.


Thanks Patrick.


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lis~ The body of wonderwoman, with the face of an angel


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Lis~ The body of wonderwoman, with the face of an angel


 Hey doll... thanks bunches! I just gotta stay away from the crap food for another 15 weeks... 1 week down


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 8, 2004)

It's my pleasure girl, keep looking awesome, and stay away from the stuff that makes you look like a man, cause you have an incredible smile, beautiful eyes, and all that beauty.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

Well bottoms up for a few more ph/ps cycles.  but no AS for me ever.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

Today's diet and training:

*Pre Training*: 4 egg whites, Large English muffin, 1 slice ff Kraft, 2 cups steamed brocolli and coffee with ff milk and splenda

----------------------------------------
*Training Today* 
~BACK/ABS/CARDIO~

*BACK*
Assisted Wide Grip Pullups : 70lb offset - 12,12
50lb offset - 8,6
 (I always incorporate pullups now) 

Wide Grip Pulldowns : 75lbs - 12,12
90lbs - 10,10

Close Grip Pulldowns : 90lbs - 12,12,10,10

Bent Over Rows (w/ Ez Bar) : 50lbs + bar - 12,12,12,12

Hyperextensions : with 25lb Plate - 12,12,12,12

*ABS*
Weighted Crunches on Decline Bench : 35lb Plate - 12,12,12,12

Rope Crunches : 100lbs - 12,12,12,12

Hanging Leg Raises : 12,12,12,12

Side Knee Raises : 12,12,12,12

*CARDIO*
It was so nice out this morning I went for a 45 minute power walk in the neighborhood when I got home 
----------------------------------------

*Post Training*: Isopure Zero-Carb Shake blended in H20, large banana with 1 tablespoon PB

*11am*: 8oz. chicken breast and 6oz light tuna drained from water 

Rest will follow as: 

*3pm*: Same as above meal

*7pm*: 6oz Tuna again 

*9pm: *6 egg whites scrambled with 2 slices ff Kraft and an Isopure Zero-Carb shake blended in H20.

I drink a gallon of water while at work alone throughout the day. I also drink quite a bit of coffee only using ff milk and 1 splenda per cup. My shakes are always *egg white or* *water based only*.

I will drink diet iced tea or soda a few times a week when cutting but more often when bulking.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh and had a garden salad and oil/vin dressing.   Needed something in there with vinegar!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Lis, you look fantastic.  

PreMeir- "mmmm beefy"


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

How long are you cutting carbs for???? Wow, soooo little carbs in today diet. ANd peanut butter post wo?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Lis, you look fantastic.
> 
> PreMeir- "mmmm beefy"


Hiya Jake   I miss ya around here. I know you have had other things in life besides IM but it's always nice to see you. ( after all, as voted in the IM thread of awards... you are my favorite member  )  

Well thanks bunches for the nice, kind words.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How long are you cutting carbs for???? Wow, soooo little carbs in today diet. ANd peanut butter post wo?


I am leaning out. I try to keep the bulk of my carbs pre and post wo wich just happens to be in the AM when I train. If I have carbs later in the day it will be brocolli, salad or other greens. I have the PB with my banana immediately after my wo. Consuming fruit post wo is the optimal time for me and the PB helps subsidize later cravings throughout the rest of my day. It is also to balance out the lack of fat in my diet.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

I had off from work today. On my day off I sleep a little later so it throws my timing off a little. Here's the leg wo today:

*LEGS*

Leg Press: 355lbs: 12,12,12,12

DB Lunges: 40lb DBs: 12,12,12,12
 (I used the straps for these. I have used the 40's before without straps but my grip loosens on the last set. Now using the straps I think I could've gone with the 45's. Something to look forward to for next week)

Leg Ext: 100lbs: 12,12,10,8

Seated Curls: 130lbs: 12,12,12,12

Calf Press: 395lbs: 15,15,12,12

*Will do some power walking later. I promised I would also walk with my sister later b/c she is recovering from a C-section surgery and can walk a little now.*

*OVERVIEW*-
_I definitely feel like my leg strength is up from previous weeks. I definitely need to up the weight on Presses and lunges at least. I am starting to see some great Quad muscle definition. _


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I had off from work today. On my day off I sleep a little later so it throws my timing off a little. Here's the leg wo today:
> 
> *LEGS*
> 
> ...


Wow!  You are seriously strong!  Nice new pics, too!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie!   I love that sig pic. You should most def keep it up.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

Here was today's meals. Like I had said, today I was off work so my meal times are a little off what they would be if I was working. I still get in all my foods though  Very important not to skip 

*Pre Traing* (About 8am): 4 scrambled whites, 1 slice ff Kraft, 1 large English muffin, 2 cups steamed brocolli, coffee with ff milk and 1 packet splenda, and 12 oz water. 

*Post training* (About 12:30): 6 whites scrambled with 2 slices ff Kraft and 6oz turkey breast in the omelet, 1 banana and 1 tblspn PB.

*3pm* 6oz drained light tuna from water, Isopure Zero-carb shake blended in water, 3 cups steamed brocolli, coffee with ff milk and splenda and lots of water.
-------------------------------------------------------
Rest of the meals will follow as:

*7pm* 12 oz light tuna drained from water & 2 scoops whey blended in water.

*9pm* Isopure Zero Carb shake blended in 10 whites.

*2,275 cals, 24g fat, 123g carbs, 388g protein.*


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

Just to note, I only use Olive Oil when I cook my chicken and cooking spray to scramble eggs. I never, never, never use mayo, butter, whole milk or drink fruit drinks and pure soda. I have adapted to ff dairy products and acquired a taste for foods without all the extra crap on top. It has helped 100 times over keeping this shit out of my diet for about 1.5 years now. I will use mustard if I have a cheat meal with a sandwich or wrap. I figure, if I'm going to cheat it will be on good food and not empty bullshit calories. 

As for cheat meals right now, I haven't had any or even a cheat food Since the 1st. I am just not at a point yet where it is really bothering me and I tend to be very good about it while leaning down. I have my priorities in order. My birthday is on Thanksgiving (Nov 25th) so I may save up the cals for a good slice of cake or just the alcohol cals I'll need that day


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

I followed through as expected with my cardio. Just got back. This is my favorite time of year to do cardio outdoors. I went for a 3 mile power walk/jog. I split it up. I walked the incline sections and jogged the flat and decline areas.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Yay, I missed that thread.  You just put a HUGE grin on my face, thanks Lis.  Your the best


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

As a natural chick, your strength is through the roof...I'm very impressed, keep up the good work


----------



## Robboe (Nov 9, 2004)

Depends whether you define "natural". But she is certainly one strong mrs.

Lis, how long is your lean out phase scheduled to be?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 9, 2004)

Prem - Hey anytime.  I think you are one of the sweetest guys I know and funny too. *big hug*

DD - Thanks hun! I could train with you and try to keep up 

Hey Chicken Daddy - I don't have an exact time frame for leaning. I want to get my body fat down so I can hopefully see some ab definition  I love your avi. Oh and like the pix you sent too!


----------



## easton (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks like you are around abouts the same strength as i am right now - it would be cool to train with someone who is so focused on their goals and doing things the RIGHT way.

im sick of people trying to tell me their 'secret' to success..when they obviously have no idea about training..


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> Looks like you are around abouts the same strength as i am right now - it would be cool to train with someone who is so focused on their goals and doing things the RIGHT way.
> 
> im sick of people trying to tell me their 'secret' to success..when they obviously have no idea about training..


Hey I love to train with anyone I can learn from. Although you being an Aussie, we may have to do this by video phone  

Yeah, where I train, there are almost no people that know what they are doing. I know I can always improve form and such, but I'm currently working towards working with a few people on learning as much as I can. More importantly I ask A LOT of questions never fearing embarassment.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

Today's *Bis/Tris/Abs *wo:

Close Grip BB Curls *I use the technique Flex (the IM member) had wrote about in another bicep thread. Elbows in front/Close Grip*:  *20lbs* + BB - 12,12,12,12

Alternating DB Curls: *20lb* DBs - 20,16,12,12

Alternating Hammer Curls: *25lb* DBs - 16,16,12,12

Pushdowns: *50lbs* - 12,12,12,12

Skullcrushers: *20lbs + *EZ Bar - 6,6,6,6 (Tried for first time. Wanted to get the form correct)

Conc. Tricep Extensions: *15lb* DB - 8,8,6,6 (each arm alt.)
---------------------------------------------------------

*ABS* wo:

Decline Crunches: *35lb* plate - 12,12,12,12

Rope Crunches: *100lbs* - 12,12,12,12

V Crunches on Flat Bench - 12,12,12,12 (These really hit my abs well)

Side Knee Raises - 15,15,15,15

     I did not have time to do cardio. I go to work after training and can't be late. I will probably walk on my home treadmill tonight.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Just to note, I only use Olive Oil when I cook my chicken and cooking spray to scramble eggs. I never, never, never use mayo, butter, whole milk or drink fruit drinks and pure soda. I have adapted to ff dairy products and acquired a taste for foods without all the extra crap on top. It has helped 100 times over keeping this shit out of my diet for about 1.5 years now. I will use mustard if I have a cheat meal with a sandwich or wrap. I figure, if I'm going to cheat it will be on good food and not empty bullshit calories.
> 
> As for cheat meals right now, I haven't had any or even a cheat food Since the 1st. I am just not at a point yet where it is really bothering me and I tend to be very good about it while leaning down. I have my priorities in order. My birthday is on Thanksgiving (Nov 25th) so I may save up the cals for a good slice of cake or just the alcohol cals I'll need that day



Hey diet looks great Lis.    I am undecided as to what I will be doing for cheat meals in the next couple of months I am hoping to go without them completely, you know how they screw me up.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2004)

If i remember, next time i take any new photos (4-6 months) i'll send you them. Hopefully i'll be leaner then, but who knows.


----------



## easton (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey I love to train with anyone I can learn from. Although you being an Aussie, we may have to do this by video phone
> 
> Yeah, where I train, there are almost no people that know what they are doing. I know I can always improve form and such, but I'm currently working towards working with a few people on learning as much as I can. More importantly I ask A LOT of questions never fearing embarassment.


 haha yeah i can imagine how motivating it would be to hear a faint 'come on just one more rep you can do it' and a tiny little picture of your face screaming at me 

 I have a free corporate membership at a gym that my company pays for. Because ofthis, i cant really complain, but the gym is mainly for those overweight people looking to lose weight. Its missing a squat rack (yeah, i know  ) and a few other bits and pieces.. but its free, and the staff are very cool, but i have no workout partner, and i tend to make REALLY good progress occasionally when somebody is in the gym that i can tell knows their stuff , and i might ask them to spot me..that kind of thing..

 but who am i to complain, im progressing every day


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey diet looks great Lis.  I am undecided as to what I will be doing for cheat meals in the next couple of months I am hoping to go without them completely, you know how they screw me up.


Yeah we are in synch on this. Obtaining a nice core right now is my main concern. The only cheat I intend to have is for my birthday...  A few drinks and a few slices of pizza. Other than that I have been eating 100% all month. I have gone fore a few months at a time before but this time was harder b/c I came off a lenient bulk.  What about some sort of seafood for cheats?  There are a ton of ways to prep it where it's great for your diet. Not to mention the healthy fats


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> If i remember, next time i take any new photos (4-6 months) i'll send you them. Hopefully i'll be leaner then, but who knows.


  You look much like somebody I dated. He was quite a hottie.   You better not forget to send your pics my way since you'll be getting mines


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> haha yeah i can imagine how motivating it would be to hear a faint 'come on just one more rep you can do it' and a tiny little picture of your face screaming at me
> 
> I have a free corporate membership at a gym that my company pays for. Because ofthis, i cant really complain, but the gym is mainly for those overweight people looking to lose weight. Its missing a squat rack (yeah, i know  ) and a few other bits and pieces.. but its free, and the staff are very cool, but i have no workout partner, and i tend to make REALLY good progress occasionally when somebody is in the gym that i can tell knows their stuff , and i might ask them to spot me..that kind of thing..
> 
> but who am i to complain, im progressing every day


I get motivated when there is that rare occasion of a hot guy working out in my area   The right music gets me syked as well. My mom asked me yesterday... "Do you ever not feel like training"???   I said "Hell NO"!!!    And that's the honest truth. Cardio can be tough when I'm fatigued from work but I never "*DISLIKE*" my training. Usually there is nowhere else I'd rather be.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah we are in synch on this. Obtaining a nice core right now is my main concern. The only cheat I intend to have is for my birthday...   I few drinks and a few slices of pizza. Other than that I have been eating 100% all month. I have gone fore a few months at a time before but this time was harder b/c I came off a lenient bulk.   What about some sort of seafood for cheats?   There are a ton of ways to prep it where it's great for your diet. Not to mention the healthy fats



This is great, you're 100% clean diet is motivating me a lot!   
Right now I am thinking I'll have a bit of a spluge over the Christmas holidays and then straight through to Nationals because January 1 is 16 weeks out for me. Seriously if I can get two weeks of proper diet under my belt I'll be laughing... momentum keeps me going.


----------



## easton (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I get motivated when there is that rare occasion of a hot guy working out in my area   The right music gets me syked as well. My mom asked me yesterday... "Do you ever not feel like training"???   I said "Hell NO"!!!    And that's the honest truth. Cardio can be tough when I'm fatigued from work but I never "*DISLIKE*" my training. Usually there is nowhere else I'd rather be.


  typical woman!  (just kidding )

 I look forward to hitting the gym ALL DAY at work. But i must admit im not that fond of cardio... i have bad feet and running is awkward


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> This is great, you're 100% clean diet is motivating me a lot!
> Right now I am thinking I'll have a bit of a spluge over the Christmas holidays and then straight through to Nationals because January 1 is 16 weeks out for me. Seriously if I can get two weeks of proper diet under my belt I'll be laughing... momentum keeps me going.


For lack of better words Kerry, dieting is what I call "_A MIND FUCK_". Now it helps if I confront the cheat foods and smell them.   Then I say out loud stuff like.. "Ewwww this is going to go right on my tummy"!!! If I lie in my head and pretend it's not there that just makes the fight harder b/c now I'm being untruthful. Now I accept it's in the house and talk to myself.


*DELAY & WALK AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> For lack of better words Kerry, dieting is what I call "_A MIND FUCK_". Now it helps if I confront the cheat foods and smell them.   Then I say out loud stuff like.. "Ewwww this is going to go right on my tummy"!!! If I lie in my head and pretend it's not there that just makes the fight harder b/c now I'm being untruthful. Now I accept it's in the house and talk to myself.
> 
> 
> *DELAY & WALK AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Is it okay to sniff AND lick?!   

No, I hear ya... my house is always laden with some sort of goodies, damn pesky kids and their Halloween Candy.    

Off-season is my weak time, pre-contest I'm better because it's do or die time.

Right now I'm going through all my self pep talks, 'how bad do you want it?' (I mean doing well in contest), and I also imagine myself on stage at Nationals with the fattest, softest ass... that's a BIG motivator! lol


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You look much like somebody I dated. He was quite a hottie.   You better not forget to send your pics my way since you'll be getting mines



If he was only "quite a hottie", then i doubt he can look much like me.

I'm a sexy bastard.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> If he was only "quite a hottie", then i doubt he can look much like me.
> 
> I'm a sexy bastard.



LOL


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I also imagine myself on stage at Nationals with the fattest, softest ass...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> If he was only "quite a hottie", then i doubt he can look much like me.
> 
> I'm a sexy bastard.


Men have different stages of _good looking. _

- Sexy
- Kissable/Hugable
- Cute
- Adorable
- Beautiful
- Beef cake
- ADIDAS b/c of his level achieved

Just to name a few


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


  Kerry mentions her ass and now here cums... comes Jake  JK


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Men have different stages of _good looking. _
> 
> - Sexy
> - Kissable/Hugable
> ...



I am all of the above.

And more.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Kerry mentions her ass and now here cums... comes Jake  JK


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Kerry mentions her ass and now here cums... comes Jake  JK



Dont tell her, but in Vegas, I kept looking at it


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont tell her, but in Vegas, I kept looking at it



Busted.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont tell her, but in Vegas, I kept looking at it


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I am all of the above.
> 
> And more.


You can't be more than 1 silly. If you are cute you aren't an ADIDAS. If you were an ADIDAS then you would be more than cute. This is only an example not pertaining to you


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Did I make the list?

(I'm fishing  )


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did I make the list?
> 
> (I'm fishing  )


----------



## chiquita6683 (Nov 11, 2004)

just wondering, how tall are you?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> just wondering, how tall are you?


OOO OOO I know this one !!!   5' 4" of beauty  and muscle


----------



## Paynne (Nov 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> - ADIDAS b/c of his level achieved



because of the shoes he's wearing?



Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello peoples :bounce: GW is right. I'm 5'4"  Oh and thanks GW for those added sweet words. 

Good to see you Chiquita and Paynne! How are y'all?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Good to see you Chiquita and Paynne! How are y'all?



hmmm now why would a chick from jersey be saying "ya'll?"   

we southerners own that word.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 11, 2004)

Today's wo: *Delts/Traps/Cardio* :

_DB Press_ - 35lb DBs: 8,8,6,6

_Side Lat Raise_ - 15lb DBs: 12,12,12,12

_Bent Lat Raises_ - 12lb DBs: 12,12,12,12 

_Front Raises_ - 15lb DBs (Alternating) 20,20,20,20

_BB Shrugs_ - 100lbs + BB: 12,12,12,12

_DB Shrugs_ - 50lb DBs: 12,12,12,12

* I use straps now for the heavier DB and BB moves such as lunges and shrugs. I love them!!!

*Cardio* : I was short on time again but I jogged 2 miles. I may start to incorporate PM cardio since I am leaning and the AMs cut my time short with work. I may also get up slightly earlier 


*Today's Overview:*
_I am in a wonderful mood since I woke. It has been sparked by the clean dieting I've been doing. I am proud. I am also EXTREMELY excited to start the M1T Monday again _


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 11, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> hmmm now why would a chick from jersey be saying "ya'll?"
> 
> we southerners own that word.


Hey now.. I say y'all and you like it


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 11, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> because of the shoes he's wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.


ADIDAS = All Day I Dream About Sex


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Men have different stages of _good looking. _
> 
> - Sexy
> - Kissable/Hugable
> ...



are these in kind of order?  If so, being cute just doesn't cut it anymore


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _*Today's Overview:
> *I am in a wonderful mood since I woke. It has been sparked by the clean dieting I've been doing. I am proud. I am also EXTREMELY excited to start the M1T Monday again _


 
AGAIN already lis?  I know you're a girl and don't have to worry about reduced test production, but would you consider having a blood test?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Yea, you should check for elevated liver enzymes.. just to be safe


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AGAIN already lis? I know you're a girl and don't have to worry about reduced test production, but would you consider having a blood test?


   Yeah. It'll have been over 3 weeks. I wouldn't run the M1T in one cycle. In the case of long term AS I would get tests done but not a few M1T cycles.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> are these in kind of order? If so, being cute just doesn't cut it anymore


 That was just a random order.   There are more but that was just to give my buddy TCD a few ideas.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah. It'll have been over 3 weeks. I wouldn't run the M1T in one cycle. In the case of long term AS I would get tests done but not a few M1T cycles.




Its a 17aa methyl.. Its harder on your liver than D-bol(some say), and injectables dont pass through the liver to stress it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its a 17aa methyl.. Its harder on your liver than D-bol(some say), and injectables dont pass through the liver to stress it.


I'm 100% with Premier.  And you didn't run a pct (which is understandable).

A 3 week off is less than a dude's PCT.  I ran a second cycle 4 weeks after a 5 week pct and I got flaq!  And for good reason Lis.  It took me some time to feel perfect again.  

I know we have very different chemistry, but, as a 'pioneer' for female PH use, please be safe.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Nov 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hello peoples :bounce: GW is right. I'm 5'4"  Oh and thanks GW for those added sweet words.
> 
> Good to see you Chiquita and Paynne! How are y'all?



damn girl! your doin good, how long have u been lifting? how old are you?

i have such a long way to go  to get where i want to be.
see i look at your pics, and our body structure seems to be the same..........but the only thing is im 5'8, 165 right now, but im bulking up, and going heavier


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm 100% with Premier. And you didn't run a pct (which is understandable).
> 
> A 3 week off is less than a dude's PCT. I ran a second cycle 4 weeks after a 5 week pct and I got flaq! And for good reason Lis. It took me some time to feel perfect again.
> 
> I know we have very different chemistry, but, as a 'pioneer' for female PH use, please be safe.


Do you not read things through??? I did run a PCT  I am not you and felt normal within days after.   Maybe you get sensitive about the flaq you get from other's comments on you training or ph use but there we differ. I read what people say but do what I feel comfortable with.... There are people that run M1T longer than 3 weeks and that is their option. From the research I have done, I believe it is best run in 2 cycles. (Not to mention it is reccomended that way by even the manufacturers)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> damn girl! your doin good, how long have u been lifting? how old are you?
> 
> i have such a long way to go  to get where i want to be.
> see i look at your pics, and our body structure seems to be the same..........but the only thing is im 5'8, 165 right now, but im bulking up, and going heavier


Good morning doll  Thanks for all the A+ words. I saw your pix. You have beautiful dark features!!! I have been training for almost 2 years. I will be 23 on Thanksgiving   Bulking can be great if done right. Part of my love of BB is never being 100% satisfied. It keeps me striving for more each day.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AGAIN already lis? I know you're a girl and don't have to worry about reduced test production, but would you consider having a blood test?


I was referring to this post when I said why check my test levels.   I could see if my ph use was long term or I was using AS but over a few ph cycles I wouldn't waste my time. As for my liver... on the contrary, anyone who drinks a few times a week should be more concerned than 2 M1T cycles.  

I'm sorry but I will never change my stance on how I feel about the M1T or any other ph. Not to mention, you cannot begin to compare your use with mine. For starters we could begin with the sides you had.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Monday is the big weigh in. I have been holding off so I'm not so critical in my time of "leaning"  I have definitely had visible changes in my core (abs,center-lower back, etc) The ab exercises have helped enormously. I am going to have to get up earlier starting Monday so I can finish my full cardio session.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Last time I talked to you, you told me you weren't running one. You didn't run a 4 week PCT, that's for sure. Lis, my 'not feeling normal' was because of the second cycle I ran after my first one. You haven't run a second cycle yet.
> 
> Bullshit. than the VPX is bunk if they reccomend that
> 
> ...


  I'm confused why you keep posting in my journal when you know I don't like you    All you ever do is argue with me over what I'm doing and you opinions I'm really not interested in. You should worry more about you own self there kiddo   there are 1000 journals here so find a different one to post in. I have said it once and I don't like to repeat myself at the expense that you don't read. My journal is for other's to observe and ask questions. not to "pursuade" me of things. You should keep your argumentative posts in the redundant political section.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

If you've done a 3 week cycle, had 3 weeks off and are planning to start another cycle, just make sure you have double the time off after it (i.e. 6 weeks). Then progresses with each cycle.

So:

3 weeks on
3 weeks off
3 weeks on
6 weeks off
etc...

I'm glad Luke seems to know you better than you do.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

Regardless of wether or not you like me; I'm not extremely fond of you either (we disagree on just about everything) I care about ya.  And I'd care if you killed your liver 

I think it's only fair that if you're posting in my picture gallery, I should visit your journal.  

If you delete your's I'll delete mine


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Regardless of wether or not you like me; I'm not extremely fond of you either (we disagree on just about everything) I care about ya. And I'd care if you killed your liver
> 
> I think it's only fair that if you're posting in my picture gallery, I should visit your journal.
> 
> If you delete your's I'll delete mine


You obviously don't read b/c I never said I wasn't doing a PCT. What the fuck?????????????? Nikegurl asked and I said 6-oxo. It'll have been almost a month of PCT when I start again. 

*I AM NOT HERE TO TAKE YOUR ADVICE LUKE.  NOW YOU ARE JUST ANNOYING ME!!!  SEE THE TITLE OF THIS JOURNAL??? IT"S MY JOURNAL SO GET THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   *

Listen I don't have time for your childish games. I'm only going to ask you once more, don't post here. I don't care if you care about me b/c you don't know me.   And I'll worry about my own liver just fine thanks. Take care now


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> If you've done a 3 week cycle, had 3 weeks off and are planning to start another cycle, just make sure you have double the time off after it (i.e. 6 weeks). Then progresses with each cycle.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


That was exactly what I planned to do. 3 wks on off for the 2 cycles. One thing I hate is people giving advice I didn't ask for 

On other matters... How aree you my little hottie


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning Lis, whatcha doin tonight?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning Lis.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good morning Lis, whatcha doin tonight?


My usual Third Watch ritual. I got your message late lastnight.   Where you headed to???


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Lis.


Hey woman. Okay talk about discipline. I had 1... yes 1 single Dorito lastnight and 1 hershey kiss.   It was crazy   I feel better now that I have confessed


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That was exactly what I planned to do. 3 wks on off for the 2 cycles. One thing I hate is people giving advice I didn't ask for
> 
> On other matters... How aree you my little hottie



Out of interest, are you taking milk thistle, NAC or ALA?

P.s. I'm gonna now this week is lmost over


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey woman. Okay talk about discipline. I had 1... yes 1 single Dorito lastnight and 1 hershey kiss.   It was crazy   I feel better now that I have confessed



OMG, you're my hero!   Seriously!!!
How the hell did you stop at one  lol
I think my body would be have a tantrum if I only gave it one of anything!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Out of interest, are you taking milk thistle, NAC or ALA?
> 
> P.s. I'm gonna now this week is lmost over


no.. but I'll take some of you instead


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> OMG, you're my hero!  Seriously!!!
> How the hell did you stop at one  lol
> I think my body would be have a tantrum if I only gave it one of anything!


My sister yelled at me  I got flamed. My family mumbles things like... "remember that 6 pack you want"???


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> no.. but I'll take some of you instead



I'm bad for your health. I come with a warning.

Get yourself some milk thistle though if you're using methylated stuff. x


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I'm bad for your health. I come with a warning.
> 
> Get yourself some milk thistle though if you're using methylated stuff. x


What's the warning


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> My sister yelled at me  I got flamed. My family mumbles things like... "remeber that 6 pack you want"???



Hey that's good that your family reminds you of your goals. 
I am giving up on giving Rod shit for taunting me with food, I guess I need to just be stronger and let his teasing fuel my desire to reach my goals even more.
I have to admit though last night we were in bed watching a movie and he was eating a bag of Licorice Allsorts and kept giving me the mmmmmm, sound effects, I don't think he was expecting the mule kick that launched his ass onto the bedroom floor though and it at least ended the sound effects!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> What's the warning



You walk funny for a week.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> You walk funny for a week.


  OH YEAH??? Oh Gosh!!!! So you beat up your women?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey that's good that your family reminds you of your goals.
> I am giving up on giving Rod shit for taunting me with food, I guess I need to just be stronger and let his teasing fuel my desire to reach my goals even more.
> I have to admit though last night we were in bed watching a movie and he was eating a bag of Licorice Allsorts and kept giving me the mmmmmm, sound effects, I don't think he was expecting the mule kick that launched his ass onto the bedroom floor though and it at least ended the sound effects!


Ah just tell him for every poking comment he gets no sex for a week. It'll subside faster than lightning  J/K

I have a few folks I call to help me when self control is borderline. It's like my own FAA Association. (Food Addicts Anonymous)


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> OH YEAH??? Oh Gosh!!!! So you beat up your women?




It's not so much the "beating up" as it is the weapon of choice.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> It's not so much the "beating up" as it is the weapon of choice.


  Okay you are falling into the ADIDAS catagory


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Ah just tell him for every poking comment he gets no sex for a week. It'll subside faster than lightning  J/K



Not bloody likely!!!  My god, no Licorice Allsorts OR sex, sounds like self deprivation!!!   

I think it's great you have people you can call... luckily I have YOU!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not bloody likely!!! My god, no Licorice Allsorts OR sex, sounds like self deprivation!!!
> 
> I think it's great you have people you can call... luckily I have YOU!


Hey that was nice of you


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> My usual Third Watch ritual. I got your message late lastnight.   Where you headed to???



No idea.  I may even stay in due to the rain


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah every Friday night I watch my show. I never miss it.  I just called you again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

I came in here to check up on you and see how everythings going. But I'm a little scared now.   LOL. I won't offer you any advice, just saying hi.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I came in here to check up on you and see how everythings going. But I'm a little scared now.  LOL. I won't offer you any advice, just saying hi.


 Nahhh I love advice. Certain folks just already know about my stance on the PH use. And Luke knows I didn't care for his opinions. He tends to make remarks that he knows will just start an issue.  

In any case... thanks for coming by. I am doing awesome with leaning and my diet has been 100%. My midsection is leaning out the fastest which has been my ultimate goal. I am still just about 160 so this is great for me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 13, 2004)

Woke up bright and early today  I did a 45 minute cardio session on my treadmill at home. Switched up the intervals between fast walking, moderate jogging & running. I am using the intervals to work back into the jogging and sprinting. I will start waking up 1/2 hour earlier during the week starting Monday so that I can get a 30-60 minute cardio session in after training.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Sounds like you are doing awesome Lis, keep up the hard work!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

Well yesterday was a good day. I had upped my carbs/refeed which is the plan on Sundays. I started my 2nd M1T cycle today. I had a good wo this morning and did 20 minutes high intensity cardio afterwards. Sometimes it's hard to get a longer session in b/c I go to work after but I am trying to incorporate something.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well yesterday was a good day. I had upped my carbs/refeed which is the plan on Sundays. I started my 2nd M1T cycle today. I had a good wo this morning and did 20 minutes high intensity cardio afterwards. Sometimes it's hard to get a longer session in b/c I go to work after but I am trying to incorporate something.



Hey Lis, sounds like everything is on track.   
I decided I still need cheat days mentally until I start cutting, I am too much of a junk fiend.   
No biggie though, as long as I keep it to the one day it's all good and I figure I am on track now.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

I had a small snickers yesterday in the midst of my refeed. Although I know I should've kept to the low fat carbs I needed to regain myself. I'm not worried b/c the M1T seems to help keep my bf lower than without it. Also I have been so clean lately. Yeah I was craving friggen Burger King today and Just Said No to DRUGS


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

I found some old pics. The first two are my collie and the other is me about a year ago. Just thought I'd share. The ones of my dog are from last Christmas. He is since getting rather old and is sick and on a lot of meds. It breaks my heart cause he is my pride and joy


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

You have such pretty eyes!
Lassie?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have such pretty eyes!
> Lassie?


 Thanks Jake! Yeah he's a collie and his name is baby    Just thought I'd post something to keep the journal exciting.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello everyone  Just here to update on the workouts. I did legs today and I am very proud that I completed 60 minutes on the elliptical after. Diet is looking smoothe today. 

DB Lunges - 40lb DBs (80lbs): 4 sts/12 rps

Leg Presses - 375lbs: 12,12,10,8

Extentions - 100lbs: 12,12,10,8

Seated Curls - 135lbs: 4 sts/12 rps

_*No calves today b/c I new I would hit them hard on cardio and didn't want to weaken out on my cardio session. *_


----------



## Robboe (Nov 16, 2004)

60 minutes cardio after weights is a bit excessive, Lis. I know you're trying to lean out, but go about it sensibly and patiently.

20-30 max after weights if you ask me, or else you're gonna burn into more muscle tissue then you'd like. For cardio on a non-weights day, i'd allocate a 40 minute ceiling on the activity.

Don't beat me up please.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 16, 2004)

And did you get yourself some milk thistle?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> And did you get yourself some milk thistle?



You think that this really works?  From what Mudge has posted, its basically worthless unless used year round.. and not effective on something as strong as a methylated PS.
Also, isnt it possible that running liver protectants can lower the effectiveness of the PS cycle?  I thought that I read something like that from designersupps.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You think that this really works?  From what Mudge has posted, its basically worthless unless used year round.. and not effective on something as strong as a methylated PS.



It's more precautionary than anything. I've heard some nasty reports of liver enzymes after only one M1T cycle - it's very liver-toxic. Ask anyone at DesignerSupps and i'm pretty sure they'll tell you to limit M1T cycles down to two a year at the most, and the fact that she is running a second cycle so soon after her first is a slight cause for concern.



> Also, isnt it possible that running liver protectants can lower the effectiveness of the PS cycle?  I thought that I read something like that from designersupps.



Yeah, i've read that too, but i've also read on Avant that it's bunk. Like i said, more precautionary than anything. A lot of the users have been saving the milk thistle for PCT. I ran mine throughout.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

No I'm not going to use the Milk Thistle and yes 60 minutes of cardio


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2004)

Christ, and i thought _I_ was stubborn.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2004)

Why wouldn't you use milk thistle?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2004)

BTW, I hereby revoke that question.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> BTW, I hereby revoke that question.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

The same reason I am not going to go get my liver tested


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Nothing too exciting going on. I was going to post the whole wo but I'm sort of being lazy today. I did bis, tris, abs and some cardio. I was made happy when this guy next to me said my decline crunches were impressive this morning.  

I hit the precor for 30 minutes after training then did 1 mile on the treadmill. For cardio I listen to my body. I was a runner for years so I know how the cardio affects muscle. 

Current weight as of this morning is 164#.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2004)

And why is that? I can't think of a (logical) reason that could satisfactorily respond to both things.

I revoked it, btw, because after posting I saw that you do not like advise that you do not ask for.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> And why is that? I can't think of a (logical) reason that could satisfactorily respond to both things.
> 
> I revoked it, btw, because after posting I saw that you do not like advise that you do not ask for.


You are good for the details b/c it is true that I don't like certain types of advice.   It's not about being stubborn... TCD... just b/c I don't adhere instantaneously to someone elses idea.    If I had listened to much info I got on the ph thus far I would be 30 lbs lighter    Let's not rehash the endless threads of how many sides I was going to have    I do think there are some sides with the M1T but I also think many people are so over concerned with the sides that any subtle thing they think is a side... it's a subconcious thing IMO. To a certain degree, people just follow along with what they hear. I have talked to many people at high competition levels as well as regular ph/ps users and in doing further research I decided not to take certain measures. That's all.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> And why is that? I can't think of a (logical) reason that could satisfactorily respond to both things.
> 
> I revoked it, btw, because after posting I saw that you do not like advise that you do not ask for.


I don't agree, and never will with certain aspects and views about ph/ps as other people. It's as simple as that. IMO I don't feel Milk Thistle is crutial from 2 M1T cycles nor would I walk into my doctors office and have my liver tested. That's all.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I hit the precor for 30 minutes after training then did 1 mile on the treadmill. For cardio I listen to my body. I was a runner for years so I know how the cardio affects muscle.



And you're expecting to maintain and potentially add LBM during your lean out phase while doing that amount of cardio?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> And you're expecting to maintain and potentially add LBM during your lean out phase while doing that amount of cardio?




yeah, that is a lot of cardio.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You are good for the details b/c it is true that I don't like certain types of advice.   It's not about being stubborn... TCD... just b/c I don't adhere instantaneously to someone elses idea.



It's not _my_ idea. It's the proof of many people before me, myself and many people to come i'm sure of it. Too much cardio will hinder more than help, i can guarantee it.

At least do it on it's own day or several hours apart from your weight training if you insist on doing it.



> Let's not rehash the endless threads of how many sides I was going to have    I do think there are some sides with the M1T but I also think many people are so over concerned with the sides that any subtle thing they think is a side... it's a subconcious thing IMO. To a certain degree, people just follow along with what they hear. I have talked to many people at high competition levels as well as regular ph/ps users and in doing further research I decided not to take certain measures. That's all.



Who did you speak to, may i ask?

Granted, i did just "follow" what i heard, but that is because i put a lot more value into a pharmacologist's opinion than my own. While i know my own body, i don't know how everything is going to affect it, and what symptoms of issues will prevail or at what time. Therefore i take precautions to ensure the potential issues don't become prevalent at all. In the same way that having unprotected sex doesn't mean you'll catch HIV, wearing a condom is at least a precautionary measure to prevent such a thing from happening (which itself is not 100% efficient, much like milk thistle).

I hope you realise what i'm trying to say.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2004)

Certainly your call.


----------



## HotMom23 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey girl! I know I mention to you that I am doing a cycle of 19-Nor. Um, this Sunday is 4 weeks. I have gained about 8-9 pounds. Are you just only doing a cycle of the MIT (are you stacking it with anything else)? I need to gain more muscle on the upper body & I was thinking about tring the MIT. Should I want until I'm done with this cycle & try it in 4weeks? Thanks.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> And you're expecting to maintain and potentially add LBM during your lean out phase while doing that amount of cardio?


I am not currently attempting to pack on mass at the moment. I did one 60 minute session and you're freaking out.  I know my body there buddy.   If I feel I'm losing any mass I would obviously cut my cardio back. Today I did 35 minutes. Depends on what I eat, how I feel and what I can fit in that day.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't care what all the people in the world say... If my ass gets fat doing less cardio and gets lean only by doing certain amounts, it doesn't matter what anyone else says... my body needs what it needs.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> Hey girl! I know I mention to you that I am doing a cycle of 19-Nor. Um, this Sunday is 4 weeks. I have gained about 8-9 pounds. Are you just only doing a cycle of the MIT (are you stacking it with anything else)? I need to gain more muscle on the upper body & I was thinking about tring the MIT. Should I want until I'm done with this cycle & try it in 4weeks? Thanks.


Hi. I personally don't advise anyone, women or men if they should or shouldn't take ph. It's a very personal choice. It is something you should only do if you are 100% sure you are willing to try. I did not stack the M1T with anything and granted that worked fine for me but for others it seems to be a disaster. I waited quite a while to do the M1T cycle after the Nordiol. I waited to see what I could accomplish with bulking for a while first. If your main goal is to add mass, I would recommend doing a bulking routine to see how that works. Gaining mass will usually be difficult in good quantities if at all without eating enough of clean foods and training in a manner to gain mass. At least that's how it was for me. If you are intending on competing but need to gain mass, I would schedule your first show once you feel ready rather than pressuring yourself into an extreme time limit. It took me just about 12-16 weeks of bulking to add some decent mass. Then to lean out it's several weeks just for my own body to flip around and lose bf.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2004)

Fair enough, Lis.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

And welcome to the journal of ripping Lis a new asshole.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> And welcome to the journal of ripping Lis a new asshole.




can I play too?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can I play too?



I'll let you have her. She'd probably want it done her way and we'd just end up bickering.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I'll let you have her. She'd probably want it done her way and we'd just end up bickering.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Dude it's not that but I don't appreciate people coming in here not even saying hello or anything positive... Just ripping apart my routine.  I think it's rude. But in my looking over the forum, my journal seems to be the only female journal that this happens.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Dude it's not that but I don't appreciate people coming in here not even saying hello or anything positive... Just ripping apart my routine.  I think it's rude. But in my looking over the forum, my journal seems to be the only female journal that this happens.




hello.....



that;s not true.....I rip brit's routine and diet apart all the time.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Why is it that b/c I am comfortable in my routine and don't jump to changes that I'm being difficult. Yet everyone keeps asking me how the hell I gained so much mass and how am I 160+ at 5'4".... My point is obviously whatever I'm doing it's being done right.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hello.....
> 
> 
> 
> that;s not true.....I rip brit's routine and diet apart all the time.


I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I wasn't referring to you.




I know.

I am just trying to lighten the mood in here.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Dude it's not that but I don't appreciate people coming in here not even saying hello or anything positive... Just ripping apart my routine.  I think it's rude. But in my looking over the forum, my journal seems to be the only female journal that this happens.



You're saying you keep a journal so people can come in and simply post "hello"?

I was under the impression that people keep journals on public forums in order to let others see their progress for themselves and pitch in ideas if they see it necessary.

You're saying by looking after the well being of your health and the maintenance of your, already significantly built muscle, im being rude. There is something fundamentally wrong with the way you're viewing this situation.

I'm not "ripping apart" your routine, i'm saying 45-60 minutes of cardio following weights is excessive.

Anyway, unless your name is "Eric Brosser" then i'm really not interested in an arguement. Don't retaliate.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Well the mood has been some what of a crash and burn lately. I can't post shit anymore in peace. It's getting very annoying. I have TP in here questioning my every move and I have never seen a post before today from him


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> You're saying you keep a journal so people can come in and simply post "hello"?
> 
> I was under the impression that people keep journals on public forums in order to let others see their progress for themselves and pitch in ideas if they see it necessary.
> 
> ...


You say it's excessive, I say for me it's not and you keep firing back.  Journals are to keep track of progress and read to get ideas and see what other's are doing. Occasional advice is great but when I make a statement saying I am comfortable in my routine it's redundant to endlessly argue M1T facts with me like it's some sort of brand new news to me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm not arguing in my own journal anymore.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2004)

I will say hello


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2004)

lis - not going to argue (i'll say my piece and exit) but you may want to do some more research on ph use.  there's a fairly clear consensus that liver protectants (when using methyls) are a smart move.  on the other hand the logic behind pct for women is lacking since you're not being shut down (test production) the way a man would be.  it just seems odd that you are opting to do the pct which most would consider unnecessary and not the liver protection which is considered prudent.  

when people mention things like this it doesn't mean you don't "know your body" it simply means you may still be learning.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for your input but I'm fine.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Mudge


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> lis - not going to argue (i'll say my piece and exit) but you may want to do some more research on ph use. there's a fairly clear consensus that liver protectants (when using methyls) are a smart move. on the other hand the logic behind pct for women is lacking since you're not being shut down (test production) the way a man would be. it just seems odd that you are opting to do the pct which most would consider unnecessary and not the liver protection which is considered prudent.
> 
> when people mention things like this it doesn't mean you don't "know your body" it simply means you may still be learning.


Learning what? My journal turned into a run a way thread about the dangers of M1T  Nobody is telling me anything new and this was why I hesitated to put any M1T info in my journal. 

Now I'm going to go back to square one and not post anything on it anymore b/c it's serving me no purpose.   Which I thought would happen anyway. 

I can't even post my cardio session without getting 10 posts following that I'm doing it wrong. In any case, Y'll take care.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Boo! 

Why will I come to IM if you dont have a journal for me to read?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2004)

Now, ya'll know why I revoked my question.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I don't care what all the people in the world say... If my ass gets fat doing less cardio and gets lean only by doing certain amounts, it doesn't matter what anyone else says... my body needs what it needs.



Hello! 

If this were the case (your quote above) you should be reassessing your diet and calories, not increasing cardio. 

I concur with everyone else, 60 minutes of cardio is not only excessive but unnecessary, and will ultimately cause a loss of LBM during your cutting phase. 

I had my wife doing 20-25 minutes of HIIT for all 3 of her competitions this year.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Boo!
> 
> Why will I come to IM if you dont have a journal for me to read?


Why would I keep posting anything when everyone here just keeps posting disagreements with me like my journal is open war ground. I can't post anything anymore without someone thinking they have a better way.  

I do short high intensity sessions but I like to do moderate longer sessions here and there for endurance training. Instead of understanding that everyone keeps going back to mass loss. I also do occasional long distance running to keep in preparation for physical testing in law enforcement. I am not in competition mode and endurance running/jogging in my life and career are very important than mass will ever be. Granted I like being larger, in all the years I was running I never had an issue with muscle loss


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

If you stop posting, I will be upset with you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Now, ya'll know why I revoked my question.


Had nothing to do with you personally but I have almost 2000 posts, you even more, I have never once had a hello or you even ask me what my training or goals were. You just pop in here and start posting away about my ph use.   This isn't open forum it's a journal and most people at least start off by introducing themselves or a simple hello. That's understandable IMO.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If you stop posting, I will be upset with you.


 Didn't say I was going to stop posting but this is getting to be silly   I am in the best shape of my life and it doesn't matter how anyone else feels about my methods.. they work for me. It's just becoming silly the last few days to post anything with all the neg retorical, that's all.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Learning what? My journal turned into a run a way thread about the dangers of M1T



So if you train another 10 years you don't plan to learn anything beyond what you know today?   

I never said a word about "dangers of M1T" - only that women don't need pct the way men do and the use of liver protectants with all methylated compounds (not just M1T).

(I do see why you gave up TP)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

I train with people in person to learn and do my research on my time. Of course I'm always learning. I wasn't referring to you personally about the whoring in my journal but if you want to take it that way then do so.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 17, 2004)

Now this journal is ruined


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi SNT.  We have spoken before so I guess I can feel allowed to post here.

Please don't take too much offense to this but have you ever heard of constructive critism?  We all need to hear it.  You take what you can and you learn from it.  People are not disagreeing with you for the sake of argument.  They are giving you tried and true advice from what they have learned throughout the years.  The ones posting in here have WAY more experience in BB and supplements than many on this board so it should be a compliment to feel that care enough about your well being to help you and provide advice.  As Jodie would say, opinions are like assholes and everyone has one but these are not opinions, they are well thought and concern advice.  Learn to accept advice and feel thankful instead of being so defensive.

Again, I am not saying this to be rude, I'm just trying to give you a bit of my own advice


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey...I feel special!  Thank you Jodi.   ((and to think I was beginning to feel special in a special ed class only))

Lis...They only mean the best.   Turn deaf ears and hear what you can use to benefit you.  In here sometimes we need to be thick skinned.  


Please fill up this page so we can get the a better journal for Lis.  We need HAPPY THOUGHTS!!  (omg, I am full of shit today, too many carbs!!!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 17, 2004)

My advice: You should come out this weekend


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

Good Advice Greekie!!  Lis...go with V!!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I do short high intensity sessions but I like to do moderate longer sessions here and there for endurance training. Instead of understanding that everyone keeps going back to mass loss. I also do occasional long distance running to keep in preparation for physical testing in law enforcement. I am not in competition mode and endurance running/jogging in my life and career are very important than mass will ever be.



Righty-O then, this makes a bit more sense from an occupational point of view.  But if you insist on going over 20-30 minutes of aerobic activity after weights, you should really space them a good 8 or so hours apart or on different days.

Yours not-trying-to-be-a-twat-ingly,

Rob


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Woman!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Righty-O then, this makes a bit more sense from an occupational point of view.  But if you insist on going over 20-30 minutes of aerobic activity after weights, you should really space them a good 8 or so hours apart or on different days.
> 
> Yours not-trying-to-be-a-twat-ingly,
> 
> Rob




Augh...just let her do her own thing.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 18, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Righty-O then, this makes a bit more sense from an occupational point of view. But if you insist on going over 20-30 minutes of aerobic activity after weights, you should really space them a good 8 or so hours apart or on different days.
> 
> Yours not-trying-to-be-a-twat-ingly,
> 
> Rob


Same reason why Luke had me annoyed. You did not know my goals or objectives and did not ask. I had told you in previous discussion that I was training for certain physical aspects of L.E. Cardiovascular conditioning and endurance a key factor in my training. Just as size to me is only one factor of my progress next to knowledge, form and strength... Long distance is equally important for me to achieve as speed in running. I ran cross country many years to know the affect it has on muscle. But understand that while bb is important, my career and aspects of that will come first.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hey Woman!


Morning  

Back to normalcy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hey...I feel special! Thank you Jodi. ((and to think I was beginning to feel special in a special ed class only))
> 
> Lis...They only mean the best. Turn deaf ears and hear what you can use to benefit you. In here sometimes we need to be thick skinned.
> 
> ...


You are special     I'm not mad at all. I'm used to conflicting advice on ph use and other things. Not that it's not always appreciated, but 20 posts of the same things gets annoying that's all. But whatever   In any case. You looked wonderful in your comp. I'm very proud of ya


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Lis,


I'm Baaack.....je je

I see I've been missing a lot here.  You sounded annoyed yesterday (I just read yest. posts), but I promise you, the peeps here, believe it or not are looking out for your well being.  I know I am  
Speaking of looking, I "looked" at your photos in the gallery and really kid, I am impressed.  Not that it is such a big accomplishment to impress me, nor should you really care  , but you are looking wonderful.  
Keep up the good work and M1t is evil......(Sorry, had to do that....) 
Have a wonderful day.....


----------



## Robboe (Nov 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Same reason why Luke had me annoyed. You did not know my goals or objectives and did not ask. I had told you in previous discussion that I was training for certain physical aspects of L.E. Cardiovascular conditioning and endurance a key factor in my training. Just as size to me is only one factor of my progress next to knowledge, form and strength... Long distance is equally important for me to achieve as speed in running. I ran cross country many years to know the affect it has on muscle. But understand that while bb is important, my career and aspects of that will come first.



Granted, i wasn't aware of your overall goals for such reasons, although i thought my conclusions were kinda justified by the fact that you're willing to use methylated steroids and seem to have a thing for big muscles.

However, even if you're facilititating your occupation with endurance activity, i still think doing it directly after your weight training is not optimal, for performance or muscle-maintenance.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You are special     I'm not mad at all. I'm used to conflicting advice on ph use and other things. Not that it's not always appreciated, but 20 posts of the same things gets annoying that's all. But whatever   In any case. You looked wonderful in your comp. I'm very proud of ya


shhhh....don' tell anyone aout the nervous tic I have.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Lis,
> 
> 
> I'm Baaack.....je je
> ...


Hi Tony! How's it going? Good to see you    Thanks for the nice words and yes I appreciate it a lot   I know people mean well. I'm doing good. I had a rough few days struggling with my diet but today is a new day. It was just a poopy weekend. Shit happens and then you clean it.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 18, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Granted, i wasn't aware of your overall goals for such reasons, although i thought my conclusions were kinda justified by the fact that you're willing to use methylated steroids and seem to have a thing for big muscles.
> 
> However, even if you're facilititating your occupation with endurance activity, i still think doing it directly after your weight training is not optimal, for performance or muscle-maintenance.


Oh as in tiiming... that is the only time I have. I work 11 hours a day


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Had nothing to do with you personally but I have almost 2000 posts, you even more, I have never once had a hello or you even ask me what my training or goals were. You just pop in here and start posting away about my ph use.   This isn't open forum it's a journal and most people at least start off by introducing themselves or a simple hello. That's understandable IMO.



I am sorry, but you have issues.

1) I did not just "pop" in here.  Actually, someone who was concerned about you asked me to take a look at your journal.

2) I did not "start posting away about your ph use".  You should have a confused smilie because _all I did was ask a simple question, namely, why are you using milk thistle._  Does that qualify as posting away?  Was that even a comment?  Was it even directly about PH use?  No, no, and no.

3)  This may not be "THE" Open Forum, but it certainly is "AN" open forum, for all to see and comment in.

4)  I am pretty sure we have discussed M1T before, in supplement section.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Now this journal is ruined




Au Contrare, it is just starting to get good.  


Oh, Hi.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Lis, just stopping by to say hi.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 18, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I am sorry, but you have issues.
> 
> 1) I did not just "pop" in here. Actually, someone who was concerned about you asked me to take a look at your journal.
> 
> ...


If you hadn'y noticed today is a new day and as far as I'm concerned I'm not going to go back and forth with you anymore. Let it go.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 18, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Au Contrare, it is just starting to get good.
> 
> 
> Oh, Hi.


 Yeah popcorn is definitely necesarry


----------



## Robboe (Nov 22, 2004)

Updates?

Don't think I've forgotten about you. All couples have little tiffs.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 22, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Updates?
> 
> Don't think I've forgotten about you. All couples have little tiffs.


Oh don't you worry yourself hun... I still love you  

Nothing new. SSDD


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

This is like the best journal I've seen in a while.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> This is like the best journal I've seen in a while.


     Yeah it was all sorts of exciting. Obviously I am the only Puerto Rican/Italian here b/c everyone else keeps asking why I'm soooo stubborn. 

Yeah this journal pretty much went crash and burn.    I'll post nude pics and see if it picks back up.    LOL  Wait I better say JUST KIDDING before someone here gets offended


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah it was all sorts of exciting. Obviously I am the only Puerto Rican/Italian here b/c everyone else keeps asking why I'm soooo stubborn.
> 
> Yeah this journal pretty much went crash and burn.    I'll post nude pics and see if it picks back up.    LOL  Wait I better say JUST KIDDING before someone here gets offended


Too late, I'M OFFENDED!!!......if you're only *kidding* about those pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I'll post nude pics and see if it picks back up.









 Sup mami, i'm here waiting here patiently.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 22, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Oh don't you worry yourself hun... I still love you
> 
> Nothing new. SSDD



SSDD?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 22, 2004)

SSDD = Same Shit Different Day


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 22, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sup mami, i'm here waiting here patiently.


These my dear you get in the pm


----------



## Robboe (Nov 22, 2004)

Your life sounds like a hoot.

I'm partial to photos of naked women by the way.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2004)

Cool


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 22, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Your life sounds like a hoot.
> 
> I'm partial to photos of naked women by the way.


 
LoL... Nah all joking aside, things have been good. I have been pretty busy at work with minimal time to fool around on the internet all day. I am needing to look at my diet right now and make sure it's in line with my goals at the moment. The M1T is going well. No sides or anything unexpected. As far as leaning out, it's going okay. I had a few days here and there that I cheated and I know I should have kept it to more of a minimum but I don't get upset b/c that just leads to more overeating. I just usually accept it, see how I can avoid it the next time, and become stronger. My birthday is on Thanksgiving and I am having a planned cheat of some sort. Other than that, I am hoping to be in pretty good shape for New Year's.. approximately 6 weeks from now. I have kept the cardio to 20-30 minutes post training and just really concentrating on keeping my diet on the up and up. I moved most of my sets back to 3 instead of 4 but upped the weight. The high light of last weeks training was hitting 45lb DBs on my bench press.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 22, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Your life sounds like a hoot.
> 
> I'm partial to photos of naked women by the way.


     Those are going to cost you..


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Lis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 22, 2004)

HI Jake!  What's up buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Nothing much.  Just SSDD 

How is your fine self doing?


----------



## healthgurl (Nov 23, 2004)

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21514&page=1&pp=30


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 24, 2004)

Is that all from the peanut gallery?  Your very one and only post.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 24, 2004)

healthgurl said:
			
		

> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21514&page=1&pp=30


Not that you're going to reply, but if you hadn't noticed he ran 20 mgs a day for 4 weeks... And did 5 cycles along with other ph use    So what's your point ?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 24, 2004)

She's probably a regular member who's too scared to post under her real name but wanted to show you an example of the potential hazzards of frequent M1T use.


----------



## healthgurl (Nov 24, 2004)

> damn, im glad i havent used the m1t i purchased (LG). it seems that picking up some dbol instead would actually be less harmful. Im gonna get rid of this stuff tonight


Many people run much more than 20milligrams.  Read the article and develop your own conclusion.  

_http://anabolicminds.com/forum/show...14&page=1&pp=30_


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 24, 2004)

healthgurl said:
			
		

> Many people run much more than 20milligrams. Read the article and develop your own conclusion.
> 
> _http://anabolicminds.com/forum/show...14&page=1&pp=30_http://anabolicminds.com/forum/show...14&page=1&pp=30


Yes I read the article but what exactly is your point? Who in their right mind would run more than 20 mgs. Even at my stats why run more than 10? I even have thought at points less than 10 would be sufficient for me. Besides the risks of running so much, it's a waiste of money when less is sufficient. You are showing me stats of someone who overused the product, consistantly... running many cycles one after the other. How is this aiding any decisions I make   I plan on *possibly *trying other ph/ps down the road but it's likely it will not be M1T.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

You say your Italian and Puerto Rican, isn't there food fattening.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 24, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You say your Italian and Puerto Rican, isn't there food fattening.


   I keep the Italian meals for cheat meals... and the PR food has it's good points and bad points like everything else. Like all regularly prepared food, I eat it in the off meal times... ie; cheat food.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday................Now show us your Birthday suit.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

* 

 *


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!

When are we celebrating


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY and Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!
> 
> When are we celebrating


That's right, when can I eat both of them?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Eat who?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a female friend that has tried several things, dbol not one of them. JMO but if you do that, do it only on training days, that is a mean androgen which is why I love it so much 

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Eat who?


The Turkey and STUP


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Ohhh lol


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2004)

Dear Miss Shut 

Happy Birthday.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey yall  

Thanks for the birthday wishes   I ate soooooooooooo much stuff today. You name it, I ate it. 

Mudge your avi is hot!!! 

Min0, we can do it Rican style pa 

Thanks again everybody


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 28, 2004)

Just posting an update on my progress. I was rethinking my goals the last few weeks and decided not to get too crazy with leaning just yet. I cut back some of my cals as most of you know... definitely not bulking but not enough to go crazy losing weight either. I am consuming a decent amount of carbs right now. I have really been filling out beautifully on this M1T cycle and it's been a blessing. I am still in at 165 and I have had some great advancements recently in my back, abs and quads. I am holding off on the pics for now b/c the progress is so rapid I always feel like pics I look back at are out of date. This cycle ends on Dec. 5th or so. I hope to go super intense this week as the M1T really is making for great strength. 

I haven't been doing any cardio. Part of that is in due to laziness. And I still feel like I have so much potential to gain size. Once I started doing the cardio I felt like I was working against myself. I just feel like at this point my body is still gaining and I would like to just keep it up. 

Just to post my thoughts in general, I have been finding more lately than ever before that I forget at times how big I am getting and it's actually really funny when I stop and have a moment where people remind me. It's sort of the same principle of when I was overweight and chunky/fat. Looking at myself so much everyday in the mirror and what not, you see yourself differently than others. I would get so used to how I looked, that I was in denial and would see right past being fat. Well same now but in a different light. I went to the mall yesterday, just walking around in my usual gear, thermal, t-shirt, sweats, sneaks... and getting stares like crazy... even a few comments and questions while shopping.  And then the clothes I have grown out of is crazy. I am buying all my shirts and sweatshirts in XL now... Just recently had to get a winter jacket at Burlington Coat Factory and all I could barely fit in the down jackets were XL's. And my sister was happy lastnight to find out how much clothes she'll be getting from me that I can't even fit into anymore. She is so tiny... 5'2" and 105 lbs. Well that made her day to say the least. 

Had a few uplifting remarks at the gym this week from other gym goers I see a lot that have never talked to me though. I was so flattered to be blessed with their compliments of my strength and size. While most women want big breasts and comments of being pretty or hot, I love the questions and comments on my size and strength. Even when I know I get looks b/c of being different, I take it all in a positive manner. 

So where am I going with this, well I am just expressing and reminding myself how anything you want you can accomplish. I love where I am and more importantly where I am headed. I am so excited and have never felt better about myself inside and out. It's a great feeling to truly love yourself for who you are. I am thankful to a lot of friendly and helpful people here and elsewhere.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 28, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Just posting an update on my progress. I was rethinking my goals the last few weeks and decided not to get too crazy with leaning just yet. I cut back some of my cals as most of you know... definitely not bulking but not enough to go crazy losing weight either. I am consuming a decent amount of carbs right now. I have really been filling out beautifully on this M1T cycle and it's been a blessing. I am still in at 165 and I have had some great advancements recently in my back, abs and quads. I am holding off on the pics for now b/c the progress is so rapid I always feel like pics I look back at are out of date. This cycle ends on Dec. 5th or so. I hope to go super intense this week as the M1T really is making for great strength.
> 
> I haven't been doing any cardio. Part of that is in due to laziness. And I still feel like I have so much potential to gain size. Once I started doing the cardio I felt like I was working against myself. I just feel like at this point my body is still gaining and I would like to just keep it up.
> 
> ...


Excellent uplifting post SUT. I'm glad the people in your gym are noticing and supportive. We only have one lady like you in our gym and the other women treat her like s***. There is so much fear and misconceptions out there. I've always made it a point that when I see a really in shape muscle lady that I give her a compliment and words of encouragement. In fact, we did have a guest there from another state a few weeks ago and in two minutes, you knew that one she knew what she was doing and two, she had real muscles and was not afraid to push some real weight.

Keep going. The journey is far from over.


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a question-when you stop taking the M1T, what happens??? Do you lose the muscle gains you have made??? Do you lose strength??? Drop water?? Just curious


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 28, 2004)

PPssssttttttttttttttt.....Can I have the outgrown clothes?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll take your thongs


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 28, 2004)

No Mino...she's making $$ with those.  LOL


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 28, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Excellent uplifting post SUT. I'm glad the people in your gym are noticing and supportive. We only have one lady like you in our gym and the other women treat her like s***. There is so much fear and misconceptions out there. I've always made it a point that when I see a really in shape muscle lady that I give her a compliment and words of encouragement. In fact, we did have a guest there from another state a few weeks ago and in two minutes, you knew that one she knew what she was doing and two, she had real muscles and was not afraid to push some real weight.
> 
> Keep going. The journey is far from over.


Thanks man 

Your last line really touched me and it was extremely well put


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I have a question-when you stop taking the M1T, what happens??? Do you lose the muscle gains you have made??? Do you lose strength??? Drop water?? Just curious


Well after my last cycle, going into the second off week I dropped about 5 lbs water. Almost a pms type situation. The strength loss is minor. It was sort of wierd. In the last week of my cycle, I can put up the most weight.... There is also a constant full, hard... almost a constant pump on my muscles. It dies after the cycle a little but the last time, whatever weight I increased on my bench I was able to regain a few right before this cycle again. What I try to do is push myself extra hard and use the temporary gains as something to strive for off cycle. So during my first M1T cycle I moved up to 45lb DBs for flat benching and did this for 4 sets; 12,12,8,8. It was great. Right after my cycle I went back to 40's for 2 weeks but then right before this cycle I was able to hit the 45's again. Now I hit the 45's regularly and am hoping next week to take a swing at the 50's for the hell of it since that'll be the peak of my strength gains. As for size loss, I would say that from what I've heard through the grape vine from other women in this situation and my own experience, if you keep your diet and training right, I don't forsee any losses. A lot of that has to do with genetics as well. I know a lot of women at my size or more that have frequented ph/ps use and always kept size afterward. I also was able to hit some good gains just from eating/bulking properly nutritionally. I have always been a big girl and I think genetics are a big help with the size issue.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> PPssssttttttttttttttt.....Can I have the outgrown clothes?


   I would love to but you're too far.


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

Is using M1T expensive??? Thanks for all your info Lis I really enjoy reading your journal-Ive learnt a lot


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 28, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I would love to but you're too far.


USPS...The UPS man...DHL...Federal Express....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Is using M1T expensive??? Thanks for all your info Lis I really enjoy reading your journal-Ive learnt a lot


Hey you are very welcome girl    Well the ph/ps I purchased online at the cheapest rate I could come by at the time. They can get expensive depending on how important it is to you on a personal basis. I don't spend much money hardly on myself but when it comes to anything BB related, supps, wo gear, etc I don't care what the cost. One cycle with the right pct and other complimenting supps if you choose to take as well can run a few hundred bucks   If I could go back and redo it I definitely would. I have gained soooo much size without the sides and it has worked so well for me. I am going to make do with what time I have with the ph/ps. Since I am hoping for a job offer this year in Law Enforcement, I wouldn't further the use of them. I would like to just pack on as much size in that time allotted as possible. I'm glad I can help ya woman


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> USPS...The UPS man...DHL...Federal Express....


What sizes do you usually wear? All joking aside... My sister may not fit some of the stuff either. And my other friend is also into bb so that doesn't help


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 30, 2004)

I joined a new gym yesterday finally!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even though Bally's was no cost for a whole year until January of 2006, I couldn't take it anymore. I signed up at LA Fitness which is a great facility even closer to my house. There was soooooooo many people there, a lot from the old gym as well as employees from the old gym. There were so many people around my age, not to mention lots of hotties   There is no yearly contract and it's only $35 a month. They have so much nice equipment there including a lot of free motion cable machines.


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 30, 2004)

Your new gym sounds great! It never hurts to have some eye candy around  And my God it's cheap!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> It never hurts to have some eye candy around  And my God it's cheap!



women ..... such perverts


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 30, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> What sizes do you usually wear? All joking aside... My sister may not fit some of the stuff either. And my other friend is also into bb so that doesn't help


Not 3 or 5's!   I'm not sure what size I wear right now.  I do know its large in the rear.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

A post so good you had to make it thrice!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 30, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> A post so good you had to make it thrice!




She noticed and deleted like a good Mod  

How are you... my little hottie


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> She noticed and deleted like a good Mod
> 
> How are you... my *little* hottie



Oh yeah, rub it in why don'tcha.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 30, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, rub it in why don'tcha.




  Just a figure of speach    I was rubbing in the hottie part


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 30, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I joined a new gym yesterday finally!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even though Bally's was no cost for a whole year until January of 2006, I couldn't take it anymore. I signed up at LA Fitness which is a great facility even closer to my house. There was soooooooo many people there, a lot from the old gym as well as employees from the old gym. There were so many people around my age, not to mention lots of hotties  There is no yearly contract and it's only $35 a month. They have so much nice equipment there including a lot of free motion cable machines.


Hey, SUT, I'm another "Left Ballys to go to LA Fitness" person. I joined an LA just outside Philadelphia in June. Its 6 minutes from my house and the place is great. I'm paying the same $35 a month. It has 3 of everything...dumbbells, benches, power racks.etc so even when its crowded, you usually can get the apparatus or dumbbell you want. It also opens a 5 AM ( I do cardio really early), an hour earlier than Ballys. My only "complaint" is that there are "mirror hogs" there too ( the people who insist on curling dumbbells right up in front of the mirro and blocking the dumbbell rack).


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 30, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Hey, SUT, I'm another "Left Ballys to go to LA Fitness" person. I joined an LA just outside Philadelphia in June. Its 6 minutes from my house and the place is great. I'm paying the same $35 a month. It has 3 of everything...dumbbells, benches, power racks.etc so even when its crowded, you usually can get the apparatus or dumbbell you want. It also opens a 5 AM ( I do cardio really early), an hour earlier than Ballys. My only "complaint" is that there are "mirror hogs" there too ( the people who insist on curling dumbbells right up in front of the mirro and blocking the dumbbell rack).


Hi hun!!! Good to see you stopping by as usual. Yeah it's great. SOOOO many friendly people there. Instead of getting funny stares, the guys just come up and introduce themselves and acknowledge my size. It's a beautiful thing


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 30, 2004)

New pics in gallery from tonight. Scale said 168. MMMMMM.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Not 3 or 5's! I'm not sure what size I wear right now. I do know its large in the rear.


Well I have lots of sizes woman


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

Superb back width.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> New pics in gallery from tonight. Scale said 168. MMMMMM.




You look solid     I think you'll definatly be going places in the body building world! Keep up the great work


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Superb back width.


Thanks my big hottie


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> You look solid  I think you'll definatly be going places in the body building world! Keep up the great work


Thanks lady! Cute avi


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 1, 2004)

The mass keeps coming and you don't appear to have put on ANY fat.  Good job girl!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The mass keeps coming and you don't appear to have put on ANY fat. Good job girl!!!


  Thanks Viv. This journey has been wonderful to say the least and I can't even see the end which is a great thing.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 1, 2004)

You look great. I tried to find any weaknesses, but there are none. Especially good back development, quads and calves.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Liz   

I haven't been able to go through all your journal's, it's a long one and seem to be interesting.  So I see that you are one of those girl who wasn't scare of bulking and taking mass    Did your BF raise alot or you have been able to keep it nice and how many pounds did you add.  I know alot of question here, but going through all your log's will be too long.

You have a great physique, everything seem to be perfect, so I see you are now cutting and I guess you are preparing your self for a competition.

Way to go and very impressive your achievments.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

And OH    I need your shoulder's girl.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 1, 2004)

HI Kim 

Hey I hate catching up on people's journals so I'm with ya there. I actually started at a rather lean 140 back in July. August I started a bulk phase that lasted about 3 months. I gained just about 30 lbs... some being water. With the ph/ps use, I am able to keep bf down a hell of a lot more than without. So I tend to do my cheating during those cycles. I retained bf but did not gain more than I had really started with. The water retention subsided very fast in the off cycle. I don't intend to compete ever, just maybe some modeling. I am not doing any cardio really right now. My calories have been just above maitnance but I am concentrating on keeping my diet very clean right now. I can lean very fast even without cardio, but it's all in the diet. By keeping my clean cals just above maitnance I am able to add size as well. I plan to keep up with this right now and may do another heavy bulk cycle for the months of January, February and March if I feel up to it. You look fabulous by the way. I am highly impressed   Thanks for the nice post


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> You look great. I tried to find any weaknesses, but there are none. Especially good back development, quads and calves.


Pssssssssst... the weakness...  ABS 

Thanks hun


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Pssssssssst... the weakness...  ABS
> 
> Thanks hun



That's just something to do with the brakes on your car. I wouldn't worry about that shit.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> That's just something to do with the brakes on your car. I wouldn't worry about that shit.


Yeah I have been hitting the abs regularly and the muscle is developing really well but of course I know without dieting down I will not see them fully  

And how are you doing thismorning my big hottie


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> And how are you doing thismorning my *big* hottie



Much better now that i see you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Much better now that i see you learn from your mistakes.


What's your real name again? I need to know what to call you in my dreams


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2004)

Daddy.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Daddy.


  I think it was Rob??? I meant your Government name. Not your Porn Star name.


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank's girl for your nice comments in regard with my pics.  YOU DO IMPRESS ME, very much,


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Thank's girl for your nice comments in regard with my pics. YOU DO IMPRESS ME, very much,


Hey likewise Kim   I hope I look a fraction like you even in a few years


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey    Are you going to be competing anytime soon??   '



~Andrea


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2004)

You have a killer stomach....I am jealous  Nice work and great pics lady!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey  Are you going to be competing anytime soon??  '
> 
> 
> 
> ~Andrea


Hi  

No competing for me as far as I can see right now. Modeling possibly but no competing. Maybe some day far down the road. I am in love with my BB even without competing. I do enjoy watching and following it though.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You have a killer stomach....I am jealous  Nice work and great pics lady!


   What do you want for Christmas ?????????????

ANYTHING YOU WANT!!! You just made my day, month... awww hell my year!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Okay maybe I should be posting some training and diet info here for a change 
This has been my book mark for Rob to come and post here so I can stare at his avi 



Anyways....

The diet lately has been just around 2100-2400 cals and I haven't done any cardio. I think if I keep my diet super clean I won't need to do the cardio for now. I of course would like to lose a little body fat here and there but for the most part I don't want to drop too low b/c I like a fuller look on myself since I have no intensions on competing. I have been averaging the following:

2100-2400 calories
25g - 30gf
160g - 165g carbs
280g - 330g protein

I have been weighing in just around 165 for quite some time now. Today is the last day of my M1T cycle and we will see where my weight stands after the cycle is over and the water retention dies. I am going to post what my diet has generally looked like from day to day. I have been keeping it fairly clean except for that little personal Birthday Smash I had back on Turkey Day 



*I am training at night now after work at the new gym about 9pm*

1- 1/2 cup of slow cook oats, 3 egg whites, a banana and coffee with ff milk and splenda.

2- 7oz Chix (my nickname for my chicken breast) and 1/2 cup oatmeal

3- Same as meal 2

4- 2 cups steamed brocoli and 1-2 cans light tuna in H2o

5- Just before training: 1/2 cup oatmeal and a detour/metrx or some other bar if I feel I need it to get through training (always listening to my body)

6- Post training: 7 egg whites and ff cheese and Zero Carb shake (change up brands often)


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 3, 2004)

Man, you're lookin sharp...what is your body fat percentage at?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Man, you're lookin sharp...what is your body fat percentage at?


 I just posted in your journal at the same time you posted in mine  Great minds think alike  

Thanks for the nice post. I don't know what my bf % is. At my old gym I always got the run around to get it checked. I went to the new gym and asked them to do it. All they had was that static thingy to check it and it came up 26% and the dude that was signing me up thought it was broken  I need it checked with calipers. Everyone I talked to says 26% sounds really off  Isn't that way over weight? The one guy I know that works at the new gym that was at the next desk over when he checked it said it was wrong.  

 I don't feel fat at all and I sure as hell don't think that's accurate. If it is then I am content with it 

Besides all that how are you


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 3, 2004)

LOL

You aren't 26 percent.   Not by a stretch.  I have trouble gauging bf on women but it's way way lower than that.  I had one of those stupid digital scales that listed me at 22 percent when I was 215 and really (relatively) thin.  What are your measurements?

BTW nice diet, I'm only taking in about 1200 more calories than you are a day.  You're eating way cleaner than me.      I crave pizza like whoa.  What bf are you shooting for anyway?

But anyway, looking real good, whatever you're doing keep it up, it's working


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey thanks.  I loooooooooooooove Pizza! You and I would make a bad training team 

I am trying to keep the diet clean so I can avoid cardio and lower bf while still adding some size.  I don't have a bf% in mind and that's part of why I was never to crazy about knowing what it was. I don't really have any desire to compete. I just enjoy watching others. I just care about what the mirror shows and I keep one eye on the scale just to get a general idea of what changes in water retention I'm making and such. 

I haven't taken measurements recently really. I will as soon as I'm off this cycle and today is the last day.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

*Side by Sides are the funniest!*

Just from about 6 months back it's so funny... where the hell were my shoulders


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Stick legs


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Here is my favorite! Before I was working out      This is me in the bahamas in May 2003.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 3, 2004)

stick legs my arse


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

The first pic they look so small compared to now b/c of all the cardio I used to do


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

I dare not break out the fat pics


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

HEY JAKE!!!!!!!!!!

How are you? Good to hear from you as always. What's new buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2004)

I am doing well, thanks.  SSDD   Hurt my cald though, so no legs for 2 weeks 

I also forgot to txt you the other day.. Will do it now.

I cant believe Mike stays at his weight only eating around 3500 cals.. I was at 5600 yesterday, I am getting fat


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh so I figured I should also maybe post some of the work out material from this week since this is training related 

Last wo was Legs/Abs and that was on Wednesday. It went a lil' something like this:

DB Lunges - 45lb DBs: 2 sts/12 rps
                 50lb DBs: 2 sts/8 rps

Leg Press - 370lbs: 2 sts/12 rps
                390lbs: 2 sts/8 rps

Squats - 240 lbs: 2 sts/8 rps
             260 lbs: 2 sts/ 8 rps

Single Leg Ext - 70 lbs: 3 sts/8 rps


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Abs was:

25lb Plate on Decline Crunches: 3 sts/20 rps
Rope Crunches - 100 lbs: 4 sts/12 rps
Knee Raises from Pull up bar: 4 sts/8 rps
Hanging Leg Raises: 4 sts/12 rps


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

The new gym has no 35lb plate that I like to use for my Decline Crunches! So I use the 25lb plate for now 

I am very proud to say I was able to do 3 Hammer Grip Chin Ups the other day and only one Overhand Pullup. The Pullup wasn't really gripped that wide but this is great for me since I'm packing a heavy weight right now. I just tried it for the hell of it. I am going to mix as many unassisted pullups and chinups on back day as I can in with the assisted ones.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> DB Lunges - 45lb DBs: 2 sts/12 rps
> 50lb DBs: 2 sts/8 rps
> 
> Leg Press - 370lbs: 2 sts/12 rps
> ...


Very very impressive. If you did that in my gym, they'd be talking about it for a week.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Very very impressive. If you did that in my gym, they'd be talking about it for a week.


Hi buddy :bounce: 

How's it goin? Thanks btw... Yeah those squats did a good job on me


----------



## Robboe (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice leg pressing.

Can you not use dumbells for your weight crunches? Surely there's 35lber somewhere?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 3, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> How's it goin? Thanks btw... Yeah those squats did a good job on me


Good. Getting pysched for tomorrow's workout.

Actually next week, I'm doing a low (8-10) rep week and I'm probably going to walking kind of funny after squat day.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Nice leg pressing.
> 
> Can you not use dumbells for your weight crunches? Surely there's 35lber somewhere?


   Well gee I feel like an idiot  

  Didn't even really think of doing it with a DB. See what would I do without you Rob


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 4, 2004)

There are extensions you can by that allow you to use olympic weights on standard barebells.  If you pile small plates onto that and clamp it down, you can do crunches or sit-ups or whatever really easy with a specific amount of weight.

The good thing is it's tough to get so strong that you can't still add a little more.  Until my lower back strain I was using 4 plates to situp with and there was still room for 50 or so pounds.  May want to look into investing five bucks for that


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> There are extensions you can by that allow you to use olympic weights on standard barebells. If you pile small plates onto that and clamp it down, you can do crunches or sit-ups or whatever really easy with a specific amount of weight.
> 
> The good thing is it's tough to get so strong that you can't still add a little more. Until my lower back strain I was using 4 plates to situp with and there was still room for 50 or so pounds. May want to look into investing five bucks for that


I didn't start training abs until a few months ago. People weren't joking when they told me how fast they respond. I don't hate them like I used to. I can't believe how much time I waisted not doing them regularly. When I do leg raises from the pull up bar during abs, that's when I test myself out and attempt the pull up.   I am getting good at the chin ups but I won't be happy until I can bang out 1 wide grip pull up.  

I also don't like how the Decline ab bench in the new gym doesn't have as steep of an adjustable decline setting as the old gym. I did use the new "Free Motion" ab equipment last night though. They have the cable machine where you stand up and hold the straps to do standing crunches. That was a good alternative to the decline crunches but I am a person that likes the conventional methods the most.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm surprised you struggle with pullups, but you're heavily muscled so it's understandable.  The only reason I'm good at them is because they are the only upper back exercise I do besides upright rows (which are done on shoulder day).  How many can you do right now?

Why are you focused on wide grip pullups anyway?  I don't think I've ever done one with a wide grip


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you struggle with pullups, but you're heavily muscled so it's understandable. The only reason I'm good at them is because they are the only upper back exercise I do besides upright rows (which are done on shoulder day). How many can you do right now?
> 
> Why are you focused on wide grip pullups anyway? I don't think I've ever done one with a wide grip


Right now if I do the chin ups first before I train anything else, when I have the most strength I can do at least 5. I know the pull ups are good for the lats but the goal of doing the wide grip pull ups is just a dumb thing I would like to be able to do just for bragging rights  

Sooooo many people tried to get me to buy the "Girls of you're size and weight just aren't built for pull ups" and that just makes me want to do them even more.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

I love doing abs!   I don't do them much anymore but I use to all the time.  keep working them babies Liz and you'll be sporting a nice six pac in no time.  Then....once ya get them, they are so easy to maintain.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I love doing abs! I don't do them much anymore but I use to all the time. keep working them babies Liz and you'll be sporting a nice six pac in no time. Then....once ya get them, they are so easy to maintain.


Coming from a woman I highly admire and a set of the nicest abs I've seen I am now motivated highly


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh wow... I am drinking this frozen tea smoothie from Atlanta Bread Company. It's Vanilla Chai. It's soooo good and actually not too bad. Only 137 calories in the 16oz and 17g carbs. It's mostly ice and tea I suppose. But anyways... it's soooooooooo good


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

Liz....I'm gonna make ya laugh with this one....

I use to want Janet Jackson abs!  I mean bad.  LOL    That was my goal for the longest time.      It took me awhile to realize no matter how hard I worked them, without the diet, they would never look like hers.  LOL  Shocked the hell out of me the first time I dieted down and saw I had them.   

I admire you as well, not many can bulk like you have and still be sexy and look good!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

I have heard that before... that once you achieve the muscle it's fairly easy to maintain. I want to see how much more size I can add before I diet down fiercely. I still feel like I am adding so much that I'd hate to interupt it. Oh is that true that Janet had her stomache stapled and all the lipo done to it? What do you think? They do look sooo good though. Yeah I'd say I'm jealous 

More importantly than getting the abs to show is just building up a strong midsection to help with stabalizing the core during other exercises. I am also preparing ahead of time for any physical tasks I might have to overcome in further Law Enforcement testing. They do make ya do a timed amount of ab work... sit ups and such and I am not a procrastonator in the least so I want to have a good strong core for that sort of thing. Also more importantly is strength for pull ups which they test on as well. Although never the less I rediculously admire your transformations to say the very least and may hit ya up for some dieting insight when that dreaded time arises


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

Just let me know.   I begin in Jan.   Until then...I'm eatting.  I do think Craig will make me clean it up some soon!   He's eatting right along with me, so I am hearing about his gaining.....


Ah...You'll do great when the time comes for your PT stuff.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just let me know. I begin in Jan. Until then...I'm eatting. I do think Craig will make me clean it up some soon! He's eatting right along with me, so I am hearing about his gaining.....
> 
> 
> Ah...You'll do great when the time comes for your PT stuff.


Yeah I was looking over my diet and stuff lastnight. Since I am done with my cycle I know I can gain the bf easier and need to be careful with the cheating at this time. I have another good 16 weeks before I need to worry about bikini season  The latest cut time would be to start the last week of March.  I am thinking of doing another "bulk" cycle before then  

Do you have another competition planned for the spring? I gotta go read your journal and stop being a pain in the butt


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 5, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah I was looking over my diet and stuff lastnight. Since I am done with my cycle I know I can gain the bf easier and need to be careful with the cheating at this time. I have another good 16 weeks before I need to worry about bikini season  The latest cut time would be to start the last week of March.  I am thinking of doing another "bulk" cycle before then
> 
> Do you have another competition planned for the spring? I gotta go read your journal and stop being a pain in the butt


Liz...I'm thinking of one in May.  I kinda outlined my gameplan in my journal.  Had to bounce a few ideas of Jodi.    Two Jodi(e)'s is better than just one.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Liz...I'm thinking of one in May. I kinda outlined my gameplan in my journal. Had to bounce a few ideas of Jodi.  Two Jodi(e)'s is better than just one.


I gotta go check it out.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

I haven't had much time to fill up the journal and we have been on and off with internet service here at work. I did take a few pics yesterday before going to work. I start working out today with a new work out partner. We'll see if he can hang    I am still at the same weight and I am hoping that I can break this plateau soon


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

Others


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

Your arms look awesome Lis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Your arms look awesome Lis


Hi Velvet  Thanks for the props woman


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet  Thanks for the props woman



Well you certainly do deserve it, you've worked hard and accomplished much!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey... We have the same head of hair  How long is yours now ?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Delts are looking particularly large and round. Nice one.

But what's with the clothes business?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Delts are looking particularly large and round. Nice one.
> 
> But what's with the clothes business?


  Ohhh right the nudes... I almost forgot. What's your email address again.  j/k

I was on the way to work and thought I would take some anyways. (I am packing on the weight again before summer and I'm hiding all the extra)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Lis


----------



## kim (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Lis,

You look so great girl with all those muscles and I just can't wait to see you this summer with your bikini.  You'll be looking amazing, that's for sure, look at you    Any competition for you, I'm sure you'll be looking so hot.  Continue your good job.  It makes how many months are you bulking and how many pounds of LBM do you add.  In regard's with you Bf, does it raise a lot or just a little.  I'm so curious cause I'm presently trying to add some lbm too.

Keep it on


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Jake! How are you feeling? I been busy man but I will call you soon to see how it goes 

Hey Kim,
Thanks for all the kind words. No competitions for me. I am really enjoying myself right now and I'm still adding the size and all. I am not ready to do any super cutting at this point. I want to see if my friend moves into competing first and see how she likes it. As for the bulking, it has it's ups and downs. If you can do a super clean bulk the bf gains are minimal if any. That's what I've found. I don't go super clean during a bulk only b/c I am not super concerned with gaining the bf. Although it's still rather low. Most of the issues are just water retention and bloating from eating soooo much food. I am definitely going to move on through with keeping the calories on the up and up at least until March or so. If I go into a maitnance diet at that time but stay 100% clean I can lean out good enough for summer time in about 4-6 weeks. My matabolism has been fairly high lately. I only started high intense weight training back around June of this year. I always did weight training in conjunction with endurance style cardio but I used a lot of machines and did not know as much as I do now. I didn't gain most of my size until I found a good mentor to guide me in the right direction with diet and training. I have been weighing in around 167-170 this week after the water drop from the end of my M1T cycle. I will probably cut back on calories in April or so and then bulk again starting Sept, providing I feel it's that crutial. I am not a huge beach girl so I could easily carry bf in the summer as well. I like to play most of it by ear and just listen to my body. If you fear the bf gains, it is hard to bulk.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 10, 2004)

I was pleased with my wo from lastnight so I thought I would post it. 

Bis/Forearms

Alternating DB Curls - 20lb DB (20lb each) - 2 sets/10 reps each = 20 alltogether
                              25lb DB - 1 set/8 reps each
                              30lb DB - 1 set/8 reps each  

Ez Bar Curls - 40lb (These bars are preweighted) - 2 sets/12 reps
                   50lb - 2 sets/8 reps

Alternating Hammer Curls - 20lb DB (20lb each) - 2 sets/12 reps
                                     25lb DB - 2 sets/8 reps

Revers Curls - 30lb - 4 sets/8 reps


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

I am feeling pretty good.  Been going to PT, and it hurst soo great


----------



## Ddevildownn (Dec 10, 2004)

I have friend that is into well to put it simple, putting up huge numbers.  He is actually putting up good numbers for his age, but for his size his numbers are rather low.  He knows pretty well how to do all of the exercises right but he is at a severe plateau he has been at 275 for his bench press (favorite lift of his) for about 2-3 months, haven't kept track very closely just know he has been stuck there.

 It seemed that this workout gives you good results so I hoping you could basically share with me the basic principles to this workout so that I could help him out.  I would just like to see him lifting to his full potential.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

I am very excited to see myself put up 50 lb DBs on chest lastnight as well as an increase in my Incline Press. My shoulder was feeeling okay so I moved forward with Chest. Here's how it went:

Flat DB Press - 40lb DBs - 2 sets/12 reps
                     45lb DBs - 1 set/8 reps
                     50lb DBs - 1 set 8 reps *The form was great too*

Flat DB Flyes - 20lb DBs - 2 sets/12 reps
                     25lb DBs - 2 sets/8 reps

Incline DB Press - 35lb DBs - 2 sets/12 reps
                        40lb DBs - 2 sets/8 reps 

Bent Arm Pullover - 45lb DB - 4 sets/8 reps


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

Ddevildownn said:
			
		

> I have friend that is into well to put it simple, putting up huge numbers. He is actually putting up good numbers for his age, but for his size his numbers are rather low. He knows pretty well how to do all of the exercises right but he is at a severe plateau he has been at 275 for his bench press (favorite lift of his) for about 2-3 months, haven't kept track very closely just know he has been stuck there.
> 
> It seemed that this workout gives you good results so I hoping you could basically share with me the basic principles to this workout so that I could help him out. I would just like to see him lifting to his full potential.


I think it's nice to have a steady increase in strength but I also don't think you can determine someone's overall athletic abilities or physique status by how much one can lift on a particular exercise, for example a standard bech press. Just last night some guy asks me "So Lis, how much can you bench"??? Immediately annoyed by his asking, I replied "Enough"    Then further into the discussion, as I told him I usually prefer DB Presses or BB Presses and that I finally hit 50lb DBs lastnight on my flat bench, he thought I could lift more b/c he was referencing my 1 rep max. So we were discussing two different things. I further explained to him it seems that men are more concerned about their superman lifts. I call the 1 rep max the superman lift b/c it is usually done for the hell of it to see how much one can sustain in that one rep and not done for any sort of huge benefit. I am not one to be a show off in the gym and although I may try a 1 rep max for fun, never would I display those numbers as my overall sign of strength. A lot strength is mental, and so that's what some power lifters say. I know when I have my head phones on with a good song pumping me up for the lift, and I can concentrate 120% undividedly onto my move, I can sustain better training.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Just last night some guy asks me "So Lis, how much can you bench"??? Immediately annoyed by his asking, I replied "Enough"  Then further into the discussion, as I told him I usually prefer DB Presses or BB Presses and that I finally hit 50lb DBs lastnight on my flat bench, he thought I could lift more b/c he was referencing my 1 rep max. So we were discussing two different things. I further explained to him it seems that men are more concerned about their superman lifts. I call the 1 rep max the superman lift b/c it is usually done for the hell of it to see how much one can sustain in that one rep and not done for any sort of huge benefit. I am not one to be a show off in the gym and although I may try a 1 rep max for fun, never would I display those numbers as my overall sign of strength.


Lis, it would have been priceless to be a fly on the wall listening to you give that guy in the gym some religion. You can bet that the next time he's in the gym, he'll make sure he's pressing at least 55s ...his ego couldn't stand otherwise. 

I also learned a new term tonight, "Superman Lifts". I see alot of that, especially on Monday nights....bench night in the local gym....


----------



## Paynne (Dec 11, 2004)

At my gym the "superman lifts" usually include a "spotter" practically deadlifting the weight for you.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Flat DB Press - 40lb DBs - 2 sets/12 reps
> 45lb DBs - 1 set/8 reps
> 50lb DBs - 1 set 8 reps* *The form was great too**


For some reason, my form gets more strict when my weight goes up on DB flats'   Do you seem to find that happen too?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Lis, it would have been priceless to be a fly on the wall listening to you give that guy in the gym some religion. You can bet that the next time he's in the gym, he'll make sure he's pressing at least 55s ...his ego couldn't stand otherwise.
> 
> I also learned a new term tonight, "Superman Lifts". I see alot of that, especially on Monday nights....bench night in the local gym....


Yeah Monday nights seem to bring out the best... er ummm... worst in people    Right next to the first few days following New Year's or any food/alcohol packed Holiday. Everyone is regretting the crap they ate and making new resolutions. It's funny because being one of the people that never misses a work out and I'm at the gym at the same exact time every day... then you see some guy who you can tell doesn't work out consistantly cause he is attempting to push too much weight, shitty form... ya know, that guy that you would bet $100 he will be in the ER the following day cause he herniated a disk in his back from a really awful deadlift session    Now maybe someone can school me b/c I'm not sure if this is even a proper move but there was this kid with the barbell and he was standing up as if he was about to do some presses but he would throw the bar up fast, catch it just above the shoulder height then drop it back down. It could be a move but it looked dangerous


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> At my gym the "superman lifts" usually include a "spotter" practically deadlifting the weight for you.


  I had a visual of this. It's true. Why are men usually over concerned with numbers. I mean, I always hope to progress in strength and I can handle a good amount of weight but I don't care about the exact digits compared to someone elses, as long as I see physical improvements. Woman don't ever ask each other how much can you bench... then again most women don't bench press or not properly   Okay I have now just answered my own questions  

The dude that does lat pulldowns but leans so far back that his head almost touches the ground... I call that move the "Cranium Touch"


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> For some reason, my form gets more strict when my weight goes up on DB flats'  Do you seem to find that happen too?


I was just thinking this yesterday. I noticed immediately with the 50's that my form was so much smoother.    I have been playing with some of this Free Motion cable equipment that is new at this gym. I noticed when I have too little weight on the cables, I'm all shaky and my form is all funky. Go harder and the form is better.      It probably has to do with the weight versus your body pushing opposite being more equivilant.  That was my superman max itellect for the day. Just like the superman lift/1 rep max, meatheads like myself get a superman idea/1 good thought a day


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 11, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> At my gym the "superman lifts" usually include a "spotter" practically deadlifting the weight for you.


Mine too, but its not near as bad as at Ballys.

There is one group of three guys who every weeknight I am there do benches, incline barbells and dumbbell bench presses only ( The "CHEST only" Triplets I call them). No warm ups, heavy heavy weights ( too much weight) only and then only do 2 or 3 reps each set, about 10 sets each exercise ( WHY????) and the spotters are doing most of the work. But of course, the spotters are always yelling "ALL YOU! ALL YOU!". And physique wise, they have no chest size ( the front delts, tris and everything but the chest is doing all the work) and are so pudgy you call also call them the "Pudding Triplets".


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah Monday nights seem to bring out the best... er ummm... worst in people  Right next to the first few days following New Year's or any food/alcohol packed Holiday. Everyone is regretting the crap they ate and making new resolutions.


Yeah, its funny watching the New Year's Resolution Crowd. At the Ballys last year, I had to park a half a mile away the parking lot was so crowded the first couple of weeks after New Years.  Funny thing was, few of these people were in the free weight gym. You needed a number to get on the cardio machines. By March, parking was back to normal.



> Now maybe someone can school me b/c I'm not sure if this is even a proper move but there was this kid with the barbell and he was standing up as if he was about to do some presses but he would throw the bar up fast, catch it just above the shoulder height then drop it back down. It could be a move but it looked dangerous


I've seen this. It is some sort of powerlifting move, maybe for football players to build upper back strength. It might be called The Snatch or The Clean, but don't quote me.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Olympic lift, not powerlifting.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah I do know what the "Power Clean" type move is... some rendition of a standing military press but a little different and used by power lifters but he didn't bring the bar up past his shoulders.  Isn't it supposed to go up to complete the move?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Now that I am above 170# I am feeling bigger than ever before. 
I have been adding some lovely size. This weekend I have spent my time cleaning out my clothes and handing down the small, old stuff to my tiny sister. I bought some new Hanes cotton t-shirts for working out the other day. They were Men's mediums wich I think are to fit chest measurements 38-40". Well being that I am 40" currently on my chest measurement, I think these aren't going to make it in my wardrobe very long. Other than work attire, most of the clothes I have been buying lately are t-shirts, thermals, sweats, tank tops and such. There is no point in spending all kinds of money on stuff I won't be able to wear in a month. It gets rediculously expensive. 

Well I thought I would post today's diet since I'm already here 


*1)  1/2 cup slow cooked oats*
*      3 egg whites*
*      1 banana*
*      2 tblspn of PB on a multigrain bagel*

*2)  6 oz chicken breast boiled*
*      1 tblspn of Thousand Island dressing*
*     7 oz yam nuked in microwave (plain)*
*     diet soda*

*3)  same as meal 2*

*4)  6 oz can drained salmon*
*      7 oz yam*

*5) PreTraining - 1/2 cup slow cook oats*
*                             6 oz can drained salmon*
*                             2 tblspn PB*
*                             Multigrain bagel*

*6) PostTraining - 7 egg whites*
*                               2 slices fat free cheese*
*                               6 oz drained tuna from H20*
*                               1 cup brocolli steamed*
*                               Zero Carb Whey shake*

*3172 calories*
*77g fat*
*302g carbs*
*325g protein*


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah I do know what the "Power Clean" type move is... some rendition of a standing military press but a little different and used by power lifters but he didn't bring the bar up past his shoulders.  Isn't it supposed to go up to complete the move?



That would be a clean and press 

Nice bodyweight, wow!


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow, you can eat alot. Meal 6-arent you like stuffed????

I just wanted to let you know I really do admire your training and discipline. 

Oh, and a few posts above, Im like you when It comes to chest-I prefer dbs too


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> That would be a clean and press
> 
> Nice bodyweight, wow!


  That's what it's called. Yeah my fat butt is tipping the scale. Yesterday it read "One person at a time please"


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Wow, you can eat alot. Meal 6-arent you like stuffed????
> 
> I just wanted to let you know I really do admire your training and discipline.
> 
> Oh, and a few posts above, Im like you when It comes to chest-I prefer dbs too


 Thanks Jill. I love the straight hair on you. It brings out your features more I think. Yeah I get pretty full at times but I do it so I can add the weight. I hate the bloated full feeling. That's why I rather cut or maintain with calories than bulk any day.   I am going to do some heavier BB presses in a few weeks when I go to work out with my friend in Wisconsin but I use DB primarily. I feel I use more stabalizer muscles and can control the weight according to my body better.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)

lis said:
			
		

> *3172 calories
> 77g fat*
> *302g carbs*
> *325g protein*


KICK ASS!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 12, 2004)

I wanted to stop by and say hello! Long time!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> KICK ASS!


Thanks    Yeah too bad I feel like I'm gonna puke sometimes if I eat anymore


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I wanted to stop by and say hello! Long time!


    Where you been woman


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 12, 2004)

Been around, now temping full time and sorta seeing someone, finally getting back into the gym, back slowly healing, and I texted you a while back but I didn't hear back! Anyways hope you are doing well, call me sometime.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Been around, now temping full time and sorta seeing someone, finally getting back into the gym, back slowly healing, and I texted you a while back but I didn't hear back! Anyways hope you are doing well, call me sometime.


  Don't think I got your text. Good to hear your back is doing better. So who is this mystery man   Do tell, do tell. I'm doing good. I have been soooo tired b/c I have been working every single day, still training hard and prepping for vacation. I leave on the 29th and I haven't done my Christmas shopping for them yet.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey My Spicy Italian woman, how are ya?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Hey My Spicy Italian woman, how are ya?


Hey darling    Things are pretty good. Just trying to pack on some size like always


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm sending you a PM


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Just trying to pack on some size like always


 

mmmm Cheesecake


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> mmmm Cheesecake


Okay this made my day. This was funny


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> *3172 calories*
> *77g fat*
> *302g carbs*
> *325g protein*



I think you eat more than me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I think you eat more than me.


That's just the clean stuff  I omitted the dirty foods I eat when I want to add some mass. This breakdown is for about 1lb a week. I don't feel I gain much but it's way too much to eat food in my schedule and that my tummy can hold for the 2lb a week caloric value. So I just eat crap on top of it.  In moderation of course. Nothing that bad. I had a huge bowl of Cheerios lastnight as well


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh and the extra large WHOLE sub I had today   And that was in addition to the clean food. I'm trying to break my plateau


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

_" Whole subs make Dr. Adkins cry  "_

 -Somebody in the Flander's family.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do to gain some weight around here. I have eaten the most I can of yams, chicken and oats... I am still floating the 170 mark


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> That's just the clean stuff  I omitted the dirty foods I eat when I want to add some mass. This breakdown is for about 1lb a week. I don't feel I gain much but it's way too much to eat food in my schedule and that my tummy can hold for the 2lb a week caloric value. So I just eat crap on top of it.  In moderation of course. Nothing that bad. I had a huge bowl of Cheerios lastnight as well



I tend to do any junk food eating post-train after the large meal i eat (of good stuff).

So currently, i've had rice and tuna and i'm now polishing off chocolate digestives. Although i had a shitty workout so i probably shouldn't cause i haven't really earned them.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

You're so cute  Can I send you chocolates for Christmas?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do to gain some weight around here. I have eaten the most I can of yams, chicken and oats... I am still floating the 170 mark


I hear ya, me too.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I hear ya, me too.


I cannot break this weight range for the life of me  I have to go do back and abs tonight and I am going to give it my all. I think the last few weeks I have not been pushing as hard on some things as I know I could. This upsets me. Well today is a new day and all. I wanna see if I can hit 3 sets of the chin ups with 4-5 reps each.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

Well lastnight's work out went rather well. I was able to do 4 sets of chin ups but the downside was that I only hit 4 on the first set. The others were 3. I use these for my back warm up. I know it's a little hard when I'm carrying so much weight right now. I had to do biceps with back lastnight so I'm able to free up my Thursday night to put up the Christmas tree. Miss a bodypart  NO WAY  

I was able to hit 25 and 30lb DB's lastnight for curls. I was happy with this. Although there is a slight decrease in strength being off the ph, I always try to keep the weight the same. So I hit 2 sets with the 25's at 8 reps each, alternating so 16 alltogether and then 2 sets of 6 (12) with the 30's. I am happy to get to this point. Only a few months back I was on the 15's. Since I have only been training with weights at this intensity since the summer I am so thrilled to see where I will be in a couple years, hell... in a few months. 

There was this woman in the gym lastnight. She was a tad smaller than me but was maybe in her late 40's. She was very lean, maybe doing a show soon and very tan. I was surprised at her strength from a distance and size until I got closer and was at the bench next to her. HOLY STEROIDS BATMAN.  Her face was all fucked up.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Well lastnight's work out went rather well. I was able to do 4 sets of chin ups but the downside was that I only hit 4 on the first set. The others were 3. I use these for my back warm up. I know it's a little hard when I'm carrying so much weight right now. I had to do biceps with back lastnight so I'm able to free up my Thursday night to put up the Christmas tree. Miss a bodypart  NO WAY
> 
> I was able to hit 25 and 30lb DB's lastnight for curls. I was happy with this. Although there is a slight decrease in strength being off the ph, I always try to keep the weight the same. So I hit 2 sets with the 25's at 8 reps each, alternating so 16 alltogether and then 2 sets of 6 (12) with the 30's. I am happy to get to this point. Only a few months back I was on the 15's. Since I have only been training with weights at this intensity since the summer I am so thrilled to see where I will be in a couple years, hell... in a few months.
> 
> There was this woman in the gym lastnight. She was a tad smaller than me but was maybe in her late 40's. She was very lean, maybe doing a show soon and very tan. I was surprised at her strength from a distance and size until I got closer and was at the bench next to her. HOLY STEROIDS BATMAN.  Her face was all fucked up.



Nice chins Lis! Now I am heavier I can only do maybe one unassisted!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nice chins Lis! Now I am heavier I can only do maybe one unassisted!


  MMMM maybe b/c there was a group of like 4-5 hot guys standing right in front of me. Hey whatever works right


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would have to imagine Kerry always has hot guys standing next to her 

Unless they're dumb hot guys.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I have eaten the most I can of yams, chicken and oats... I am still floating the 170 mark


How about throwing in some whole eggs, lean red meat or fish in place of the chicken and red potatoes instead of the yams?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 14, 2004)

I do the roast beef sometimes and I think I'll add in some whole eggs too


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 15, 2004)

I went for 3 whole eggs thismorning instead of whites. I am going to up my calories post wo with some more protein. I should be around the 3300 clean calorie mark. I hope I can break the plateau and add some mass with this. I have also been taking in other foods on top of my clean cals so I'm pretty heavy on the food. Lastnight I hit my triceps lovely and had the greatest pump I have had in a while. 

Yesterday was a sad day. I found out a lady that I knew passed away this week. She was one of the most beautiful women I had ever seen. She was a runner and I was supposed to start running wither her earlier this year but do to a new job she started, our schedules conflicted. I was sadened tremendously to hear that she had an anurism last week. She ran over 50 marathons, including ironman competitions. She was only 40 years old but looked like a Pamela Anderson type with the brightest personality and the greatest sense of humor. Her passing is of great loss to sooooo many people b/c she had a large family and was familiar by soooo many people in the area and sports field. Everyone knew her b/c there was not one person she did not say hi to when she passed them jogging and she was seen all over town and recognized by her long bright blonde hair and gorgeous face and smile. I am sad b/c when I used to run, she was a huge role model for me. I always hoped to be like her one day and was so enthrawled by how much life she showed. She also ran to sponsor the leukemia foundation b/c she had a friend that was diagnosed recently. She was engaged to be remarried just recently and both of her parent's are still alive as well as numerous brothers and sisters. Her fiance had children but she had none of her own. She just survived and completed a divorce from a controlling relationship in January of 2004 and was making a new start for herself as she told me recently. She will be missed by so many people and her passing has touched me extraordinarily.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm sorry you lost your friend


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks DD. As I get older it seems this stuff happens so much more often. It's even just more sadening when it is a beautiful person that spends all their time doing for others and making the most of their life.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss Lis. You are a lucky girl to have known her!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Velvet


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning Lis.  Hope it's a good day for you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Morning Lis. Hope it's a good day for you


Well today is starting off a lot better than yesterday. I am in a good mood despite things going on. Just glad it's Christmas time and excited b/c I'm leaving for vacation soon. I am also putting up my tree tonight  

I picked up a new notebook lastnight so I could start a new hand written wo journal again. I hadn't been writing my wo down for the last 2 months or so out of pure laziness and I feel lost. No gym today.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> No gym today.


I KNOW that feeling 


Actually my calves are too sore for doing sprints two days ago, which I also forgot to write in my journal. 


Glad it's a good morning for ya.  Merry Christmas Lis


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I KNOW that feeling
> 
> 
> Actually my calves are too sore for doing sprints two days ago, which I also forgot to write in my journal.
> ...


Wow Ebanezur, that was so sweet   
I forgot what cardio is


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Wow Ebanezur


You're my ghost of Christmas past


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're my ghost of Christmas past


  That's what you think until you open up that big box under your tree and find me in it.   I'll be the past and a good present


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks!  I know which one to open up first now


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the one I sent ya with the Anthrax in it 

JK


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah the one I sent ya with the Anthrax in it
> 
> JK


Thought it was monohydrate?  


tasted fine


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thought it was monohydrate?
> 
> 
> tasted fine


 It was sugar Luke


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Have you forgotten how to train?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Have you forgotten how to train?


Hey Gorgeous  

No I have been doing all my stuff as usual. I have just been keeping a written journal and been lazy putting it here. SSDD anyways. I am leaving in a week and won't be back until the end of January so there was going to be a large gap in my journal anyhow  

I have been doing my research lately on competition dieting and training and the different methods people use. I also have been talking to some pros and such about natural competing and looking at other women that compete at a natural heavyweight of about 135-145lbs. One of my close friends may do some competing soon at that size and level so I will pay close attention and will be there along the way to see how she does. I would like to have at least 3 years of serious training before competing but it doesn't hurt to learn what I can along the way. 

My training this week sort of annoyed me b/c I smushed it into a 4 day split and I am used to a 6 day split. So when I double up I don't feel like I can go as hard on certain things and I am already fatigued. 

On the down side I feel I have not been pushing myself the last few weeks in certain areas such as calves and abs. I need to just blow off all these people in the gym that keep talking to me. It's starting to get extrememly annoying


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


Is this supposed to be me


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

You train 6 days a week?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> You train 6 days a week?


Ya. I don't adopt the overtraining idea depending on how many days a week someone frequents the gym or how long you are there. I think that is one of the biggest falsehoods and it gives uninformed people the wrong idea. I think the original intentions were to give it a general idea that one can do sufficient training in 3-5 days under an hour a day. I have done 4,5 and 6 day splits. I haven't done any cardio and the only body part I train more than once a week is abs. Everything else is once every 7 days so there is plenty of recovery time.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

I wasn't thinking of overtraining.

I was just thinking how tired you must be all the time and how much i really couldn't be arsed to train that frequently.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I wasn't thinking of overtraining.
> 
> I was just thinking how tired you must be all the time and how much i really couldn't be arsed to train that frequently.


Actually I love it more than any other way of doing it. I have been talking to a few others lately that are also in this mode. I like it b/c I can go very intense and heavy on all body parts b/c things such as bis and tris are not fatigued from training them secondary to things such as Chest and Back. Sometimes I am tired from working all day since I work about 70 hrs a week but I go home after work to eat before training and get in my coffee. I am usually wide awake for a while after and then get beat around 11pm which is bed time anyway. Due to the Holiday and how busy I will be, I took what I've been doing in 6 days and put it into 4 days so I don't have to go to the gym over the weekend; I won't be around anyway. So yesterday I did back and bis and completely felt like shit b/c my bis were already somewhat fatigued  

I should have some great pics when I return in January of me and my training mentor. She's a very beautiful muscular lady. You'll like the pics


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Cool.


You mean 'good luck' ?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You mean 'good luck' ?


Luck   Who needs that


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Without luck, lucky people are just 'people'


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

And without you the world is a much better place.

Can you not go play in the traffic?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> And without you the world is a much better place.
> 
> Can you not go play in the traffic?


  me


----------



## Robboe (Dec 21, 2004)

Now really, Lis, why would i say that to you?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Now really, Lis, why would i say that to you?


  No you are too nice to me to feel that way. And besides, you know how I truly feel about you


----------



## sftwrngnr (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Lis,
I train 6 days a week.  In my never to be humble opinion, it depends entirely on you, and how you split it up.  I'm following a slightly modified west side regimen, but have added stuff in for my core on "off days" because I don't have time during the regular workout.  If you're still getting strength or size gains, I don't think you're overtraining.  If you suddenly hit a wall and start losing strength or size, well, then perhaps you should take a look at your routines and see if you need to fine tune it.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 21, 2004)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Hey Lis,
> I train 6 days a week. In my never to be humble opinion, it depends entirely on you, and how you split it up. I'm following a slightly modified west side regimen, but have added stuff in for my core on "off days" because I don't have time during the regular workout. If you're still getting strength or size gains, I don't think you're overtraining. If you suddenly hit a wall and start losing strength or size, well, then perhaps you should take a look at your routines and see if you need to fine tune it.


Hi! 

Yeah I think there's no one way to train for everyone as well. I used to do the 3 set/4-8 rep scheme and didn't gain didly squat  

Moved up to 4 sets on most stuff with a 8-12 rep range and I have had great gains. I go heavy with an ascending weight stack. I normally do 2 sets of 12, up the weight a little hit two more sets, one of 8 and the last to failure. Although I like to go heavy, I have to be able to complete the first 3 sets. I don't like to short cut them. I also don't like to jeopardize form, with the exception of a rare occasion going to failure and forcing a rep. 

Thanks for stopping by hun.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Lis! And here I thought you didn't wanna talk to me and thats why u didnt write back! Mr cop man is over with, waste of time, moving onto bigger and better things.  I work in an office now, and it has so much bad food in it  Oddly enough though, I started losing weight the first week, now putting it back on lol.  If my back would just heal completely I could workout whenever I feel like it! Im sorry you have to work so much, hope you get some much-needed time off in the new year! My bday is coming up between the holidays but I wont get to celebrate til later, so I will let u know!

I am really sorry about your loss


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey Lis! And here I thought you didn't wanna talk to me and thats why u didnt write back! Mr cop man is over with, waste of time, moving onto bigger and better things. I work in an office now, and it has so much bad food in it  Oddly enough though, I started losing weight the first week, now putting it back on lol. If my back would just heal completely I could workout whenever I feel like it! Im sorry you have to work so much, hope you get some much-needed time off in the new year! My bday is coming up between the holidays but I wont get to celebrate til later, so I will let u know!
> 
> I am really sorry about your loss


Hi  
Good to see you back here.   I'm doing well. I am especially warm this Holiday Season b/c God has been doing some tremendous things in my life and really reminding me of his blessings towards me. I am doing good hun. I am leaving Wednesday and just can't wait to sleep in, eat big, and train hard with the more experienced than me.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 22, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey Gorgeous
> 
> I am leaving in a week and won't be back until the end of January so there was going to be a large gap in my journal anyhow


Are you going to another country? Or just somewhere in the US? Why?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 23, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Are you going to another country? Or just somewhere in the US? Why?


I am going to Wisconsin to visit family/friends and I'm going to spend a few weeks training with another FBB


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2004)

Fiiiiiiine BodyBuilder?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 23, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Fiiiiiiine BodyBuilder?


Actually she is very gorgeous. She is in great shape and I'm hoping she competes soon   I should have some pics of my trip when I come back.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas SNT.  Your a kick to have around Liz.  I get a lot of fun with you here ... not to mention the quality BB'ing knowledge you bring to IM.  Enjoy your season!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks BC 
Nice post. Merry Christmas to you to. The Lord was good to me this year. I have my health and he has brought some special people into my life. I got a lot of wonderful items for my trip. (especially some green paper $$$) 

Hope all is well for you BC. Thanks for your nice post. God Bless you throughout the New Year.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 25, 2004)

God bless you and Merry Christmas


----------



## cman (Dec 25, 2004)

This is a good pic of you. have a nice vacation.


----------



## cman (Dec 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I am going to Wisconsin to visit family/friends and I'm going to spend a few weeks training with another FBB


Too cold for me. Ive never been to NJ but lived in Detroit, Chicago and been to Elk hart lake Wi, and it was brutal cold. Fun for snuggling though. Bring a freind. (to snuggle with)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi 

Yeah it's crazy cold there. I am so excited to see my friends and family. I have to put flowers on my Aunt's grave for Mom who can't come with me. I am going to learn so much training with my friend that I am soooo anxious to go train. I got new gloves and such for Christmas and did all of my packing yesterday. I still need to go to get some odds and ends. Today I am working until 3pm and then my family and I are going to Philadelphia to see the "Tran Siberian Orchestra". That was my gift to them. I got them all tickets. They are performing their "Christmas Attic" which is a combination of different songs from all of their Christmas albums. My Christmas was the best one yet. We opened a few small gifts on Christmas Eve. We are Christians so we keep the gifts simple but personal. We all had a chance to sit around and each tell what this year has meant and what God has done in our lives to remember how good he truly is. Then I read a christmas story from an excerpt of something that was written by the Trans SIberian Orchestra. They have mini Christmas stories about something wonderful God does on earth for a lost soul on the night of Christmas Eve. God has done some extraordinary and spectacular things this year for me. I have had the best Christmas ever.


----------



## cman (Dec 26, 2004)

That is great. God has been good to me and mine as well. Your freind could learn something from you as well from what I see of your build. Anyway, Have a good vacation and God Bless.


----------



## cman (Dec 26, 2004)

P.S. Go back a page I altered on of your pics


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 26, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> That is great. God has been good to me and mine as well. Your freind could learn something from you as well from what I see of your build. Anyway, Have a good vacation and God Bless.


Yeah she has become the best friend I could have ever asked for. We learn from each other without envy. We are so eager to see each other do well in our bb endeavors. Some people say that bb-ing together is a bad thing b/c we are headed for jealousy or competitive disasters. I disagree. There are FBB's such as Elena Seiple and Heather Lee who even compete against each other and are best buds. She is much more advanced than me and knowledgable so I look up to her. I enjoy her being 2 steps ahead so I can constantly learn. I will have pics.


----------



## cman (Dec 26, 2004)

Hows that?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 26, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> P.S. Go back a page I altered on of your pics


U cut my head off  

 jk


----------



## cman (Dec 26, 2004)

Thats framable.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm so much smaller in those pics. I haven't even weighed myself lately. I start my summer bikini get ready type diet tomorrow.   No more Burger King


----------



## cman (Dec 26, 2004)

Bummer, I eat whatever I wan,t. I can take it off easy. although I am getting a bit of a gut. I'm told it will shrink when im done with this cycle. I broke 15 inches on the arms. I'm going for 16s on this cycle. then 17 to 18 on the next.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 28, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Bummer, I eat whatever I wan,t. I can take it off easy. although I am getting a bit of a gut. I'm told it will shrink when im done with this cycle. I broke 15 inches on the arms. I'm going for 16s on this cycle. then 17 to 18 on the next.


 
Yeah 18"s for me too 
jk

Ok well everyone I will be gone until the end of January or so. I hope to have lots of good pictures of my trip and I just want to wish everyone a good New Year


----------



## cman (Dec 30, 2004)

Have fun.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

bye Lis ,

have fun ! hurry back !


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

Have a safe trip


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## cman (Jan 24, 2005)

You are comming back right?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 24, 2005)

At the end of the month. Miss you Lis.....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 25, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> At the end of the month. Miss you Lis.....


   Hey Thanks. Glad to know you're fond of me   Oh wow... things have been fantastic the last month. Christmas and New Years was just great. I had an awesome time with family and friends. Okay now for the important things...

Training has been phenominal. Yesterday was a highlight in my bodybuilding... I hit 14" on my biceps. They have been hitting this lovely growth spurt and I'm loving it to the fullest. The new gym feels like home already and I have had the warmest welcome as the only hardcore FBB there. The guys and gals have been more than friendly and just wonderful to say the least. So many   physiques to feast my eyes on which is always my trait. Being single is just grand when there are that many hotties to train with.  

I am currently just about the same bf but losing some of the water retention I had from the cheat foods over vacation. I am just embracing the clean dieting right now and keeping the nutrition where I'm still gaining lots. 

In even brighter news I got my NJ Civil Service Law Enforcement Test score back right before I left for vacation and was overwhelmed to find that I got a 97.38%
This put me at #897 of more than 30,000 test takers in the state. The have already run through several hundred people so I am expecting some job offers by spring or summer. I am sooooooooooo excited and thanked God for this outcome. I of course as always have kept my eyes focused on him and what his will is for me in my career. Bodybuilding will take care of the physical tasks and I just have faith he will bless me to find the job that's right for me. The next Police Academy resumes in the fall of 2005 so in hopes I get hired by summer I will be role for that. I am confident I will succeed. I had some great lessons to learn over the New Year and I will only go into one. I definitely believe my Attitude of positive thinking has been the determining factor in my potential to succeed the last year at whatever I do.  

Thanks for stopping by everyone. Glad to hear from ya as always


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn I was wondering where you went. Welcome back!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 29, 2005)

After 5 wonderful months of bodybuilding I finally am feeling my best yet. I of course am carrying enough body fat to warm the state of Alaska  but for me this is just the terms of adding the size. I intend on being leaner in the near future and finding a comfortable sticking point for a year round maitanance bf level.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Of all people it's nice to see you the most


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Of course am carrying enough body fat to warm the state of Alaska


phhhht!  You just wanna hug seals and eskimos'


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> phhhht! You just wanna hug seals and eskimos'


----------



## Robboe (Jan 29, 2005)

Good photos. You're looking swole.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Of all people it's nice to see you the most


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 29, 2005)

Although my bf level stays higher with the attempts of gaining size, surprisingly I am on 167 in this pic. I am a little less than a few months back but added a lot more size. I don't intend on doing any drastic cutting for a while. I am still hitting some crazy growth spurts. I don't want to hinder that. I am comfortable at my bf level for the cold season and with the respect of trying to add size.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 29, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Good photos. You're looking swole.


And what a nice touch to see your avatar today.    Thanks Rob.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 29, 2005)

*Here is a little something I wrote for my own motivation but maybe another person can find something in it for them *

*As a female bodybuilder (FBB) often times I am asked certain questions by people that want to get to know more about what drives my love of bodybuilding. One of the most frequently asked questions is "What got you into bodybuilding and why do you do it"?  At times I pause and don't immediately answer simply because the full response is deeper than I can put into a quick answer. 

For many years bodybuilders have been divided into two catagories; competitive and non-competitive. It was a fast way to decide someone's determination, level of accomplishments and overall dedication to the sport. In my own humble opinion I happen to disagree. I see two different types of bodybuilders in the world; those that go to "a gym" to do "a work out" and they run through "the motions" of what seems to be bodybuilding. And then there are bodybuilders like myself... I go to "my place of reason" to "train" my mind and body to use my "emotions" and sculpt my body with them... therefor building my body.

Throughout the years growing up I encountered a series of events that had crumbled my self esteem. I was battered and scarred emotionally and physically from sour relationships (specifically with men) that I put endless efforts into. I did not know how to take care of my overall health and definitely did not honor and respect my own body or heart. It was when I gave up the old lifestyle that held me down, turned my life back to God the Father and I put forth the first Vitamin to begin my journey as a FBB... Vitamin R (religion). 

The back story for Vitamin R was the many years of praying to my Father for a life change that I so desperately needed. I was lacking something in my daily life that would conquer my bouts with depression, lonliness, self doubt, bad relationships and most of all the love and respect that I lacked for myself.

In the summer of 2004 I decided to progress to a level that most women fear of obtaining. I was not afraid of the weights. I embraced them. I learned all I could to master them. This was Vitamin T (training). Coming from years of poor relationships it is amazing to be able to say that my trusted friend, partner in bodybuilding, my role model and mentor Sarah has become a part of my bodybuilding that nobody could ever replace. She is the first person of true quality my Father has blessed my life with and sometimes when I get discouraged about my progress, which happens on occasion, I remember her accomplishments and my friend also becomes a silent inspiration. This friendship that I have made through bodybuilding in itself is more rewarding than winning any competition. 

The lifestyle of a true bodybuilder is the only way I know how to live anymore. I have become accustom to loving myself, mind and body and I desire to take care of these things to the best of my ability. I need no motivation from other people. All my motivation comes from with in. I do not find excuses to miss my training sessions; I would find excuses to train twice a day if it yielded better results. I don't forsee a life for myself without looking in the mirror and craving the width of my back, the circular curve of my shoulders, the slope of my neck falling into my shoulders, the thickness and length of my legs, the fullness in my chest, the firmness of my forearms and the peaks of my arms... knowing I worked to make it all real. I feel no anger or sadness. I don't point fingers anymore and suddenly I feel I know very little and have a hunger to learn so much. I love the heart pounding anxiety of a difficult challenge and the mindset I have to face to acquire my dreams. There is a force inside me that only another true bodybuilder will know. It is a force that brings the weights to your hands every single day although being patient is without saying... The work you put forth today will not be seen for a long time. It is a force inside that another true bodybuilder would smile when you say you are always a competitive bodybuilder... you compete against yourself everyday from what you were the week before. It is a force that makes you pay your dues not on the first of the month but from the first moment you wake to the last moment before you go to bed because this is a lifestyle and not a temporary attitude to bring to the gym. It's the force that keeps you coming back for more... Vitamin D (determination).

Last but definitely not least, being an FBB has shaped my outlook on life and what I expect from myself. I ask a lot of questions and have new desires to learn. I am never satisfied with where I am at but in a positive way. My mindset is in a mode where I am always challenging myself to become a better FBB and overall person. The reality of course is that FBB's are still quite uncommon and that will result in comments, stares, whispers and all sorts of different responses from other people. I have learned to embrace all of these, positive or negative. I love the attention I receive from people because it reminds me of what I have become and how far I have traveled. I am always excited to answer questions for curious people and help strangers and friends alike reach any goals they may have related to bettering their mind and body. This has help me become a better person overall. Lastly, Vitamin A (attitude).

Bodybuilding will forever be the foundation of my life. To me it is not just a sport or a boring lifestyle. When I train, I can defeat my fears, pain and enemies. They cannot disturb this place of comfort I have for myself and they cannot hinder my training. I have complete control over my potential to succeed and all the things that conquer my life.*


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 29, 2005)

Although I know I already work quite a bit a rare opportunity has come along to pick up some extra work at my favorite bar/club near my house. I had a few buddies from my gym mention that they are looking for a female bouncer to replace the one that they fired. So I gave them a call to validate the rumor and sure enough they are in consideration for someone. I have to call and meet up with the head of security on Thursday. I hope I get the job.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 29, 2005)

Good luck wild woman.  You know you qualify for the job ... the big question is are they up to your standards


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 30, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Good luck wild woman. You know you qualify for the job ... the big question is are they up to your standards


  Thanks BC. Nice to see ya. Was MIA for a while on vacation


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Lis,
Just wanted to say I'm sure the job is yours if you want it .
Also wanted to say that I agree wholeheartedly with the piece you wrote above, with regard to being an FBB.  Congratulations on your drive and your focus.  I can relate, only too well... I entered my first sanctioned powerlifting meet this past weekend, after 20 years off.  I realized just what I had been missing... the comaradarie, the adrenaline, everything.  While I got my ass soundly kicked by a guy 7 years my senior, who pulled 677 like it was nothing, the fact is, I pulled up 518, which is more weight than I've ever pulled in my life.  I hear you on needing Vitamin R, and Vitamin T... I learned first hand a few months ago, just how much I was missing "R" in my life.

Good on ya girl!  Keep up the great work; stay focused and stay true to yourself.  As for me... 600 d/l by September is my new goal .... still not remotely close to competitive, but getting closer .  In the final analysis, isn't that what this whole journey we make is about?  Defining goals that meet our needs, identifying those things that bring us joy; challenging ourselves beyond what "everyone" claims we can do?  Who are those naysayers anyway?  Most likely people who couldn't do the very things they are so critical of.

Keep up the great work.
-Dan


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2005)

Liz....You should see Andrew in person.  He looks like a big kid.  Real nice guy too.  
Freaky big.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 31, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Liz....You should see Andrew in person. He looks like a big kid. Real nice guy too.
> Freaky big.


Hi! How are you? I love that pic for some reason. First time I saw it I felt it just really fit the whole BB thing. He just looks so friggen hardcore   And cute in that avatar. I have never seen other pics of him...    Help me out woman 

Oh and really nice to see ya here


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 31, 2005)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Hey Lis,
> Just wanted to say I'm sure the job is yours if you want it .
> Also wanted to say that I agree wholeheartedly with the piece you wrote above, with regard to being an FBB. Congratulations on your drive and your focus. I can relate, only too well... I entered my first sanctioned powerlifting meet this past weekend, after 20 years off. I realized just what I had been missing... the comaradarie, the adrenaline, everything. While I got my ass soundly kicked by a guy 7 years my senior, who pulled 677 like it was nothing, the fact is, I pulled up 518, which is more weight than I've ever pulled in my life. I hear you on needing Vitamin R, and Vitamin T... I learned first hand a few months ago, just how much I was missing "R" in my life.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for that lovely post. I think it's wonderful you picked your lifting back up. It is never ever too late to make new wonderful things happen. I am all about the vision now. I close my eyes (literally) and see it happen then make a plan and talk myself through the motions.... I recently hit 55's this past week for 1 set on DB Presses as well as 14" on my bicep measurement. These were tiny personal BB goals for some but huge for me. I had a time frame of 2005 summer to hit them but focus had me there early.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2005)

He's in alot of the Animal ads.  Usually only see his bodyparts.  We met him in Austin a few years back when we went to watch a show Lee Priest was promoting.  Marc, the promoter brought in alot of his friends and Andrew was one of them.

I'm good!  How are you?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 31, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> He's in alot of the Animal ads. Usually only see his bodyparts. We met him in Austin a few years back when we went to watch a show Lee Priest was promoting. Marc, the promoter brought in alot of his friends and Andrew was one of them.
> 
> I'm good! How are you?


I've seen the animal ads... (where the SUNT name came from) but it would be cool to find other pics of him. I should do myself a google search  

Things are good. Just working


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 31, 2005)

Okie Dokie Jodie.... I found some


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

That third dude looks like Pfunk


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2005)

LOL.   Silly you.  I can't remember his lastname for the life of me.   

Man...can you imagine walking down 6th Street in Austin with Bob C. Mike Ergas, Eddie (old timer can't think of his last name), Erica Kern, Andrew from the Animal ads, and a couple other ones I forgot...People just stopped and stared at the group of us walking.  LMAO

Craig was the smallest of the group.  Had to have a table to sit 14 people at the Iron Cactus for dinner after the show.  Them boys can eat!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That third dude looks like Pfunk


That third dude is also the the first and second and forth and my avatar LOL
That's Andrew Giordonello... Animal Pak model.


----------



## RoCk79 (Feb 1, 2005)

Truly a beautiful woman Liz........Spicy.  You have a rockn smile...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 1, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Truly a beautiful woman Liz........Spicy. You have a rockn smile...


Thanks man. 


Lastnight was a good night for training. I worked with 2 of my buddies and it was so nice to have that extra burst of training motivation. I hit 55's on my flat press again lastnight. Pushing the limits.


----------



## RoCk79 (Feb 1, 2005)

It's my pleasure.

Hope your having abetter day then I am.....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 1, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> It's my pleasure.
> 
> Hope your having abetter day then I am.....


Since you asked... yes I am having a phenominal day. I have had the biggest crush on this guy at my gym since the moment I saw him the second day I was there. Finally lastnight someone told him I was out for him and he came up to me and we chatted for a bit. He has a twin but I like him. Granted they are both gorgeous, I have my sights on him and can tell the difference between them. I am going to ask him out tonight if I see him. Wish me luck.  


 I suppose I should update my journal with new goals and such. I am currently @ 170 and I have been tweaking my diet to see what is going to work for me. I have decided I think I will look at competing in early 2006. In the interim I want to get in optimal shape for summer as I would like to touch on some modeling if I can  

I have been on cloud 9 since that guy hugged me yesterday.


----------



## cman (Feb 1, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Since you asked... yes I am having a phenominal day. I have had the biggest crush on this guy at my gym since the moment I saw him the second day I was there. Finally lastnight someone told him I was out for him and he came up to me and we chatted for a bit. He has a twin but I like him. Granted they are both gorgeous, I have my sights on him and can tell the difference between them. I am going to ask him out tonight if I see him. Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> I suppose I should update my journal with new goals and such. I am currently @ 170 and I have been tweaking my diet to see what is going to work for me. I have decided I think I will look at competing in early 2006. In the interim I want to get in optimal shape for summer as I would like to touch on some modeling if I can
> ...


You go girl. Tell him if he is mean to you all of IM is gonna knee cap him.LOL


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL  he's like 6'3 or so if I had to guess.... I saw him doing shoulder presses the first time I caught glimpse... You could say for a FBB, love at first DB Press


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your motivational story.. it gives insight into what your really like.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your motivational story.. it gives insight into what your really like.


The insight about the hot guy at my gym that I talked to again yesterday  

Oh wait... the thing I wrote


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey everyone. I know I have been a sloppy journal girl but I have had my plate full lately. I had the life changing moment occur 2 nights ago. I came home from work to go read my mail to find my first letter *ALREADY* for a job offer in law enforcement. I am over joyed and it still has not fully sunk in yet that I have been offered the opportunity already. I just got my score barely 4 weeks ago but I finished #897 of over 30,000 participants. I have my first interview and step one of four total for employment processing on Tuesday the 8th! They are not wasting any time.  I have to go get business attire for the interview on Sunday so I look sharp and serious. I may get other offers because of how high I placed but this was the initial position I applied for... NJ Dept of State Corrections. The starting pay is incredible and that's only the beginning. God has surely been answering my prayers. For those of you that are unfamiliar, I have wanted to build a career in law enforcement since the forth grade. My parents are ever so supportive and I have a feeling a cannot describe inside me right now. I believe the offer came this soon b/c I am under the educated assumption that they are trying for June or Sept academy fillings. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 4, 2005)

Great news, Lis! You earned it.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job girl, thats awesome.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess I know what part of the country to visit when I need some "correctional attention"


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 5, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I guess I know what part of the country to visit when I need some "correctional attention"


 Naughty Naughty! 
Thanks guys for the thumbs up. I am just hitting the training as hard as possible. I am considering taking some CEX by VPX. I have taken other brands but CM only in the past. I did feel some difference on CM when training but with most of the feedback being positive for the CEX I thought I would give it a shot. I will let you all know if I like it or not


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. I know I have been a sloppy journal girl but I have had my plate full lately. I had the life changing moment occur 2 nights ago. I came home from work to go read my mail to find my first letter *ALREADY* for a job offer in law enforcement. I am over joyed and it still has not fully sunk in yet that I have been offered the opportunity already. I just got my score barely 4 weeks ago but I finished #897 of over 30,000 participants. I have my first interview and step one of four total for employment processing on Tuesday the 8th! They are not wasting any time.  I have to go get business attire for the interview on Sunday so I look sharp and serious. I may get other offers because of how high I placed but this was the initial position I applied for... NJ Dept of State Corrections. The starting pay is incredible and that's only the beginning. God has surely been answering my prayers. For those of you that are unfamiliar, I have wanted to build a career in law enforcement since the forth grade. My parents are ever so supportive and I have a feeling a cannot describe inside me right now. I believe the offer came this soon b/c I am under the educated assumption that they are trying for June or Sept academy fillings. I will keep you all posted!



Congratulations!!!   
Very happy for you Lis, good luck with the interview on Tuesday... not that you'll need it!
Your new pics look wicked by the way, you should be very proud of all of your accomplishments!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!
> Very happy for you Lis, good luck with the interview on Tuesday... not that you'll need it!
> Your new pics look wicked by the way, you should be very proud of all of your accomplishments!


Hi Kerry!!!

Thanks for the nice post. I really wish you well with your shows. My best friend is in comp prep so I'm her support system now. I'll be flying out for it just for 2-3 days. She is trying to qualify for the Jr. Nationals.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Kerry!!!
> 
> Thanks for the nice post. I really wish you well with your shows. My best friend is in comp prep so I'm her support system now. I'll be flying out for it just for 2-3 days. She is trying to qualify for the Jr. Nationals.



Nice. Your girlfriend is lucky to have you for the support, that's awesome that you are flying out with her!   
I'm a bit behind schedule but screw that... I'm gonna be ready anyway! lol


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 5, 2005)

She is 13 weeks out and just started. It's her first show none the less. I will let you know at that time what happens. If I hit the academy this year I will be in crazy shape b/c it is in Residence (you are forced to lodge on site) and the diet is pretty much what I'm eating now.  At least for me it won't be a culture shock. Too bad for the other people that are in a fantasy land.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Lis! What a great happy journal you got going here! I am so happy things are going great for you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 5, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey Lis! What a great happy journal you got going here! I am so happy things are going great for you


Thanks Lady


----------



## Du (Feb 5, 2005)

Id like it if you pulled me over. 

But dont expect to see me in prison in NJ.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 5, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Id like it if you pulled me over.
> 
> But dont expect to see me in prison in NJ.


We can play pretend lock up ya know with cuffs and searching   
I am creative


----------



## Du (Feb 5, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> We can play pretend lock up ya know with cuffs and searching
> I am creative


 

Okay I take back my opinion. I wouldnt mind going to prison where SNT works. As long as shes my guard.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 6, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Okay I take back my opinion. I wouldnt mind going to prison where SNT works. As long as shes my guard.


  That's Officer SNT to you 

I never got around to meeting that guy for the part time bouncing job. I have to go see him next Friday.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone 

I just wanted to pop in and update the stats on my journey to get the new job. Yesterday I drove to the NJDOC (New Jersey Dept of Corrections) headquarters to take a standard pass/fail video test. It was comprised of 2 hours of "what would you do" type scenarios. I also had the urinalysis. They gave us a sheet to fill out and we had to put down any and all meds and supps that we have taken in the last 30 days so of course my list was rather extensive 

I was shocked to find out they are looking to hire and enlist the first of 2 crews for the academy in April  I was thinking earliest would be June but to my surprise it's for April. They received the list late and are now in a rush to get a full group in the academy for April. Pending a passing score on the video test and a clean urinalysis, I will get a letter or call about a week from yesterday for my second visit. The second part is a psychological exam, fingerprinting and more paperwork processing. At the second visit I will also have to tell them where I am willing to work since they have vacancies open statewide and then if I fit one of the vacancies They will continue on to my home interviewing. This is all happening so fast that I cannot grasp it quite yet. I started my running again this week already in hopes of hitting the academy in April. It's 14 weeks of hospital food and exercise. I will have Sat and Sundays away to do my weight training. I am sooooo excited b/c I have wanted this since the forth grade!!! I think the best part of it all is how proud my parents are. That is the most rewarding part of it all. Well I will keep yall posted on any progress I make with it. 


As for my weight training, I have been making some great lifts. I feel very strong and I am sorta forced to lean down in hopes of hitting the academy in the next 6-8 weeks. I would like to be a little lighter just to do more pullups and that sort of thing. I am currently 167 as of today and can do 4 regular pullups and 5 chinups. I would like to be able to do 8 regular ones.


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi everyone


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>


Is that you in the avatar


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Is that you in the avatar


Ya, a few days ago.

Is that you in yours?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ya, a few days ago.
> 
> Is that you in yours?


   Oh really. My how you've grown  

That is my big brother in my avatar. No wonder I don't have bf


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Lis,
I'm very excited for you... I'm sure you'll make the cut!  
It's all happening so fast now for you, it's awesome to hear!!!


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Oh really. My how you've grown
> 
> That is my big brother in my avatar. No wonder I don't have bf


 

Yea thats me, but about 21 years ago. 

Thats a big guy, Animal.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yea thats me, but about 21 years ago.
> 
> Thats a big guy, Animal.


Yes he is. What a hot commodity   I hope nobody reads just that one post and really thinks that's my brother 

Thanks Kerry!
I am filled with all sorts of feelings right now. And to make matters even better, the super undescribably hot guy from my gym got my number yesterday. I almost died. I am nuts about this guy


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yes he is. What a hot commodity   I hope nobody reads just that one post and really thinks that's my brother
> 
> Thanks Kerry!
> I am filled with all sorts of feelings right now. And to make matters even better, the super undescribably hot guy from my gym got my number yesterday. I almost died. I am nuts about this guy



I must have been slacking on your journal, I don't recall any super undescribably hot guys! lol  (That's too cute!!!)  That's great that he got your number, you will definately have to keep us updated on the juicy details!


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I must have been slacking on your journal, I don't recall any super undescribably hot guys! lol (That's too cute!!!) That's great that he got your number, you will definately have to keep us updated on the juicy details!


Shes talking about me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I must have been slacking on your journal, I don't recall any super undescribably hot guys! lol (That's too cute!!!) That's great that he got your number, you will definately have to keep us updated on the juicy details!


I cannot get this guy off my mind. He has a twin but I like the taller of the two. They are identical twins and they are both big muscular guys, they are proportioned different, different personalities, height and face. I have chatted with him several times at my gym when I see him and he is aware that I like him. He was happy to hear that I had a crush on him apparantly as he told this to one of my training partners. I see a lot of good looking guys at my gym but I am so picky and it is sooo rare that I like someone enough to pursue them with any formal intentions. He is the absolute nicest guy and I feel oddly comfortable around him. He is just so absolutely gorgeous. Best guy I have ever seen in person. He sort of looks like Chris Cook competion... blonde hair/light eyes, tall and built like a house  

So lastnight I saw him for the first time in a week or so and he came over to talk to me for a bit. I was able to tell him all my good news and he was really excited to hear it. It's nice to meet a guy that is happy for me and not putting my career down.  

So the nights I talk to him at my gym I go home smiling all the way and giggling and stuff.    I feel like a school girl. As much as I like this guy I am not nervous around him. I haven't stopped thinking about him since I saw him back in the beginning of December doing DB Shoulder Presses.....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Shes talking about me.


   No I mean you when we talk about the super hot smart funny witty and rich guy


----------



## Du (Feb 9, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> No I mean you when we talk about the super hot smart funny witty and rich guy


 
    That too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2005)

Having a crush is soo cute! I hope he turns out to be the good guy he seems to be


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 10, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Having a crush is soo cute! I hope he turns out to be the good guy he seems to be


Although my mind is filled with getting this job and my training, it is so nice to have a crush like you were saying. He is so absolutely fine. He called me a few times yesterday right when he said he would   (getting out my scratch pad to add points)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 10, 2005)

Okay my diet info is way long over due! 

My short term goal is to drop some bf and get a little leaner in hopes of hitting the academy in 2 months. I want to be able to hit 8-10 pullups and just be a little lighter overall for the running performance and pushups/pullups. I started a clean diet and cardio Monday, February 7th and I have already dropped a rediculous amount of water. Optimally I would like to find a comfortable bf level to stay at all year. I would like to be in the range of 155-160 @ 12% bf. So in light of that I have worked cardio back into my mornings and reworked my diet. 

8am - 1/2 cup oats
         1 cup green beans steamed
         Syntrax Shake = 2 scoops whey
         Coffee with FF milk and splenda

12pm - 4 oz chicken (plain/baked)
          1 cup ff cottage cheese
          1 cup green beans steamed
          diet soda/water

4pm - Same as meal at 12pm

8pm - 1/2 cup oats
         Syntrax Shake = 2 scoops whey
         Coffee with ff milk 

11pm - 10 egg whites 
          2 slices ff cheese
         Syntrax Shake = 2 scoops whey 

- I consume approximately 2 cups ff milk per day in coffee.

* I just started supplementing CEX by VPX yesterday. I will keep that updated. I feel very comfortable and not hungry on this breakdown. I use splenda in my coffee.

1900 - cals
16g - fat
126g - carbs
324g - protein


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I cannot get this guy off my mind. He has a twin but I like the taller of the two. They are identical twins and they are both big muscular guys, they are proportioned different, different personalities, height and face. I have chatted with him several times at my gym when I see him and he is aware that I like him. He was happy to hear that I had a crush on him apparantly as he told this to one of my training partners. I see a lot of good looking guys at my gym but I am so picky and it is sooo rare that I like someone enough to pursue them with any formal intentions. He is the absolute nicest guy and I feel oddly comfortable around him. He is just so absolutely gorgeous. Best guy I have ever seen in person. He sort of looks like Chris Cook competion... blonde hair/light eyes, tall and built like a house
> 
> So lastnight I saw him for the first time in a week or so and he came over to talk to me for a bit. I was able to tell him all my good news and he was really excited to hear it. It's nice to meet a guy that is happy for me and not putting my career down.
> 
> So the nights I talk to him at my gym I go home smiling all the way and giggling and stuff.    I feel like a school girl. As much as I like this guy I am not nervous around him. I haven't stopped thinking about him since I saw him back in the beginning of December doing DB Shoulder Presses.....



Mmmm, twins... oops, sorry gotta get my mind out of the gutter!   
He sounds awesome Lis!  A looker with a personality... sweet!   
Hope something comes of it for you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Mmmm, twins... oops, sorry gotta get my mind out of the gutter!
> He sounds awesome Lis! A looker with a personality... sweet!
> Hope something comes of it for you.


Thanks Brit 

   He lives with his twin


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I have been especially happy with some recent lifs. I am pushing myself that extra mile here and there and really trying to hit new levels. Some of my best lifts lately have been as follows:

400lb leg press for 12 reps - This was after 3 sets at 360.
2 sets of 100lb Bent Over Rows - This was after 2 sets at 80/90.
Flat DB Press yesterday as follows... I was super happy with these lifts:
45's x 12 (warmup set)
55's x 10
60's x 8
65's x 4
45's for reps (12)

Tonight I am doing biceps and am hoping to hit 35's on DB Curls. I have been using a Progressive Pyramid method with occasional drop sets. Although I love this type of training, I may try to hit a degressive style for a change.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 10, 2005)

Is his twin single? 

I miss the eye candy at my old department..none at this one.. I did meet a cutie in the gym last night.. except for one factor..too bad.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 11, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Is his twin single?
> 
> I miss the eye candy at my old department..none at this one.. I did meet a cutie in the gym last night.. except for one factor..too bad.


 
Holy smokes was lastnight good   He is more attractive everytime I talk to him and see him. Went out with some chicks from the gym and the two guys. I'm sure his brother was interested in my friend as she is very pretty.  

This guy is polluting my mind big time    But he is soooooo nice and we click so well. We have already made plans for next weekend but maybe we will get together once more this weekend.   I haven't felt like this about anyone... well... ever  



In other news, I was 163.5 thismorning. I have lost so much water I can't believe this. The new guy is very motivating for my diet


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Everyone 

I just wanted to update my progress of leaning down. I was 160.5 thismorning on the scale.  75 more days to hit my goal. 

My diet has been great and although I didn't do cardio yesterday I am going to do some tonight. I was slacking b/c I went to the gym earlier than usual. 

This is my quest for the perfect body


----------



## Hillside (Feb 15, 2005)

Good luck on the CO job!  There is nothing like a hot, in shape woman working in law enforcement.  I'll have to make sure that if I get in trouble to be in New Jersey.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 15, 2005)

Hillside said:
			
		

> Good luck on the CO job! There is nothing like a hot, in shape woman working in law enforcement. I'll have to make sure that if I get in trouble to be in New Jersey.


 Thanks!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 17, 2005)

I was 158.5 thismorning. Wonder how much is water. I know I am leaning down b/c I can tell in certain parts of my body. My strength was down yesterday during my chest workout. I am not focused like I need to be and this makes me very irritated at myself. Some days it's too much talking and f'kn around. Like yesterday. Today I need to do biceps, abs and some cardio. I haven't even been doing any cardio but my diet has been super.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

No more f'kn around Lis!    

Hope you have a great workout today and I expect details on Monday from your weekend!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No more f'kn around Lis!
> 
> Hope you have a great workout today and I expect details on Monday from your weekend!


  Ya know, I am so glad you made that post b/c I just needed someone to tell me that, especially someone I look up to like yourself.    I may have a female training partner soon but I need one that eats nails for breakfast. I need a training partner that can push me that extra step at all times. It's hard to find that type of person. 

Thanks. I gotta refocus. That guy had my mind wandering a little but as nice as he is, I just don't think we click the way we need to. Plus the next few months I will be in lockdown mode if I hit the academy. No letter yet. They said one week. That should be about today.   And so the anxiety sets in..............


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Ya know, I am so glad you made that post b/c I just needed someone to tell me that, especially someone I look up to like yourself.    I may have a female training partner soon but I need one that eats nails for breakfast. I need a training partner that can push me that extra step at all times. It's hard to find that type of person.
> 
> Thanks. I gotta refocus. That guy had my mind wandering a little but as nice as he is, I just don't think we click the way we need to. Plus the next few months I will be in lockdown mode if I hit the academy. No letter yet. They said one week. That should be about today.   And so the anxiety sets in..............



I hear ya on only wanting to train with a partner that can push you, Rod was great when he was training (he was essentially a bully!   ) but now he's not training I find I'm better off alone.  Some days it would be nice to have someone there though to 'make' you do that one more rep or extra 10lbs of weight when you think you can't.  
Good luck with the new training partner, if it doesn't work out I know you can dig what you need for your workouts from within yourself.   

I love the way you won't settle for guys... you seem pretty clear on what you want and are gonna hold out until you get exactly that!  
I wish I had been more like that when I was younger, then I wouldn't have an ex (the father of my two kids) to contend with for the rest of my life! 

Fingers crossed for the letter arriving today.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I hear ya on only wanting to train with a partner that can push you, Rod was great when he was training (he was essentially a bully!  ) but now he's not training I find I'm better off alone. Some days it would be nice to have someone there though to 'make' you do that one more rep or extra 10lbs of weight when you think you can't.
> Good luck with the new training partner, if it doesn't work out I know you can dig what you need for your workouts from within yourself.
> 
> I love the way you won't settle for guys... you seem pretty clear on what you want and are gonna hold out until you get exactly that!
> ...


I'm starving for a training partner but I'm just as selective about who as I am about who I date   Actaully worse   You would think I was marrying my training partner.  

My best friend gave me the good old pep talk... "Lis stop F'kn around"....     Thank GOD cause I needed that. Tonight I am going to pick up a new cd before I hit the weights and train my ass off. I gotta get my intensity back up where I know it should be. I am grounding myself until further notice


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that guy doesnt meet the requirements.  You deserve someone that will be good too you.  Just dont be too picky, because it might pass you by.  Oh.. and hello


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that guy doesnt meet the requirements.  You deserve someone that will be good too you.  Just dont be too picky, because it might pass you by.  Oh.. and hello



 Be picky as hell... NEVER settle!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

She doesnt have to settle.. She just shouldnt be so picky, that no one can meet her requirements.  I know girls like this, and they will probably never get married.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> She doesnt have to settle.. She just shouldnt be so picky, that no one can meet her requirements.  I know girls like this, and they will probably never get married.



I just TOTALLY disagree with you on this one, I know a lot more who weren't picky enough and a few years down the road they are wondering what the hell were they thinking.  
She'll know when she finds the right one.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I just TOTALLY disagree with you on this one, I know a lot more who weren't picky enough and a few years down the road they are wondering what the hell were they thinking.
> She'll know when she finds the right one.


I'm 100% with you on this BritChick.

I'm a guy, mid 40s and my relatives always give me grief that I have been "too picky". No, I know what I want and if I ever find it, that'll be great. But if not, I am not going to get married just to be "married". When you come from a family where the parents are divorced, see firsthand the damage it caused and have seen all of the breakups and hardships of teen and twenty something marriages of people all around you, you realize that the smart ones never "settle".


----------



## Du (Feb 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Be picky as hell... NEVER settle!


  

Dont accept anything less than what you want.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay I TAKE IT ALL BACK 

  Hung out lastnight and hit it off real well with the new guy


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 18, 2005)

The update this AM was 158 on the scale.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Okay I TAKE IT ALL BACK
> 
> Hung out lastnight and hit it off real well with the new guy



Sweet!   

Awww... is that all you're giving us?! lol


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 
> Awww... is that all you're giving us?! lol


 







                                       <Insert XXX imagery here>


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 18, 2005)

See... the problem Brit is that things are wishy washy for me. I'm feelin' this guy out, I don't want a heavy committment with family introductions and such, but I need to be taken care of as well   But... I don't have time or desires to hook up with anyone else and the academy is close by and need to concentrate on that. So I end up hanging out with him, I'm really feeling him and I desire most of all to be good friends b/c I truly like the kind of person he is A LOT... so it's up and down and really wierd. LOL


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> See... the problem Brit is that things are wishy washy for me. I'm feelin' this guy out, I don't want a heavy committment with family introductions and such, but I need to be taken care of as well   But... I don't have time or desires to hook up with anyone else and the academy is close by and need to concentrate on that. So I end up hanging out with him, I'm really feeling him and I desire most of all to be good friends b/c I truly like the kind of person he is A LOT... so it's up and down and really wierd. LOL



Everything you've said makes total sense Lis.  
I think it's great that you've found a cool guy to hang with and be friends with at this point.  Your primary focus right now is the academy and rightly so, it wouldn't be good for anything to detract from that which you have been working so hard for.
Enjoy what you have with this fella and don't overthink it, if it's right it will last and still be available when the time is right and if not you've got a good friend for now... not to mention some nice eye candy!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Everything you've said makes total sense Lis.
> I think it's great that you've found a cool guy to hang with and be friends with at this point. Your primary focus right now is the academy and rightly so, it wouldn't be good for anything to detract from that which you have been working so hard for.
> Enjoy what you have with this fella and don't overthink it, if it's right it will last and still be available when the time is right and if not you've got a good friend for now... not to mention some nice eye candy!


  I couldn't agree with you more. I just really enjoy his company and he's so nice. He is just a great guy and an awesome friend. I like going out and partying with him and I am not going to have any hard intentions. I just want to let it go as it goes and build a close friendship. If feelings evolve over time then I will just go with what seems right. But yes... I think the world of him as a friend and person


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 18, 2005)

OH btw... he is severely motivating me to diet hardcore. I want to look good this summer when I hit the beach. I haven't even had any cravings.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Lis, sounds like you are on the right track. One thing I learned too late in life ( in my late 30s, wish it had been 15 years earlier) is that you need to be best friends first. The chemical stuff is fine, but it will only go so far. Best friends truly trust one another, will do anything for the other person and not let small faults( which we all have) override all the other good qualities.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Hey Lis, sounds like you are on the right track. One thing I learned too late in life ( in my late 30s, wish it had been 15 years earlier) is that you need to be best friends first. The chemical stuff is fine, but it will only go so far. Best friends truly trust one another, will do anything for the other person and not let small faults( which we all have) override all the other good qualities.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 19, 2005)

I got my letter in the mail today. I successfully passed the drug and written portion for NJDOC. My second employment processing takes place on Thursday, Feb 24th. I have to finish filling out all my paperwork and I will find out in the next few weeks if I will hit the academy in April. Things are looking strong for April. I never do anything short of my best so when I hit the academy I want to excel in the athletics and firearm training. They give special awards for the graduation ceremony for extra special accomplishments in asthetics, running and firearms. 

On the downside, this weekend things came tumbling down with the guy I liked. He ended up being a real JO and I had to give myself a reality check. The more developed I become with BB, I understand most men are funny about it. I am now learning very closely that my next relationship will be a man I can train with and he will help me and push me to my limits which means he will probably be a comp BB. I can only deal with a guy that loves my look as much as I do. So I was very upset b/c this guy kinda played me out. Here I am actually comtemplating why I BB and had to get my ass back in check. My workouts have been out of focus and that bothers me. The only time I cry ever is when I am dissapointed in myself for letting another person or event put a wrinkle in my training.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2005)

Dry those tears sweetheart, those "wrinkles" are to be viewed as reminders, not setbacks, they help you stay motivated and get focused and also realize why this is so important to you! Most men suck!

*note* "most" men so I don't hear all the guys on here whining bout hey i'm a good guy


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 20, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Most men suck!
> 
> *note* "most" men so I don't hear all the guys on here whining bout hey i'm a good guy


Hey, you won't hear me disagree. Most men do suck....


----------



## BritChick (Feb 20, 2005)

No worries Lis, at least you figured out he's a JO now rather than later... and   
there's always plenty more plankton in the sea.    
All the best for the 24th, I'm sure you'll do awesome!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

My best friend is coming here for Friday-Sunday. I am absolutely excited to no end. She is pre comp for an NPC show in April. It's her first show and she looks absolutley fantastic already. She is a natural FBB and is already well known in the FBB field but needs more credit than she already has b/c of her phenominal look at such a young age. 

*She is younger than me but I learn from her and she is my ultimate teacher and friend. I will post a link where you can check her out if interested. 

http://www.ftvideo.com/genex/articles05/sarah_sawall/


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Here are some more links to check her out. She is a wonderful bodybuilder and long overdue for competing. 

http://www.shelifts.com/id43.html

http://www.tkfemuscle.com/content/feature/sarahs01.htm

http://www.herbiceps.com/menu/videoclippics/sarahsawallpics.htm


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hola Lis  


Yup, I am back on the horse again, and God willing this time it is to stay....
I see you are doing great, I was just shooting by to say hi....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hola Lis
> 
> 
> Yup, I am back on the horse again, and God willing this time it is to stay....
> I see you are doing great, I was just shooting by to say hi....


   Hi! I am at the beginning of refocusing on my training. Although I didn't miss my workouts or anything, I was just going through the motions and not pulling and pushing the weights with my heart and soul. The outcome is different


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi! I am at the beginning of refocusing on my training. Although I didn't miss my workouts or anything, I was just going through the motions and not pulling and pushing the weights with my heart and soul. The outcome is different


I am glad you are refocusing your training, you are one of the real credits to this community because of your hard work.  I am surprised that you are telling me that you weren't putting your all into it.  Refocus, because even older farts like me look up to what you do with awe....no, not blowing sunshine up your ass on a sunday, just the truth. 
Like they say about Howard Stern, I am dying to see what you'll do next.... 
In my case, I think what I did was refocus my mind.  I hurt the shoulder and got really down on myself for a couple of months and ended up going to therapy and getting the good news that my tendonitis (yes, that's all it was, but it did hurt to lift) was getting much better.  Doctor told me that if I had continued lifting, I may have torn it real good, so in a way I am glad to have stopped, gotten fatter, gotten lazy and complacent...Ok, so I am not happy about that... 
Either way, no more depression for not lifting, no more therapy....I have been lifting for the past two weeks and doing well..


----------



## BritChick (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey checked out you gf, she looks awesome Lis!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey checked out you gf, she looks awesome Lis!!!


  Thanks Kerry. She sure does. She looks even better in person. Pictures have a way of downsizing FBB's and making the small women look huge with the right lighting and such. People in my gym already wonder what the heck I'm doing... this should be funny when she trains with me this weekend    She also said you look great. I had shown her your pics. She corresponds with some FBB's from Canada as well. Seems like Canada is big with FBBing.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am glad you are refocusing your training, you are one of the real credits to this community because of your hard work. I am surprised that you are telling me that you weren't putting your all into it. Refocus, because even older farts like me look up to what you do with awe....no, not blowing sunshine up your ass on a sunday, just the truth.
> Like they say about Howard Stern, I am dying to see what you'll do next....
> In my case, I think what I did was refocus my mind. I hurt the shoulder and got really down on myself for a couple of months and ended up going to therapy and getting the good news that my tendonitis (yes, that's all it was, but it did hurt to lift) was getting much better. Doctor told me that if I had continued lifting, I may have torn it real good, so in a way I am glad to have stopped, gotten fatter, gotten lazy and complacent...Ok, so I am not happy about that...
> Either way, no more depression for not lifting, no more therapy....I have been lifting for the past two weeks and doing well..


Yeah I am first to admit when my training is off in the least. My mom gets on my case BIG TIME. If I am off my diet at all or I even skip one normal gym session she sits me down and asks "WTF are you doing  !!!!!"

LOL... I love it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah I am first to admit when my training is off in the least. My mom gets on my case BIG TIME. If I am off my diet at all or I even skip one normal gym session she sits me down and asks "WTF are you doing  !!!!!"
> 
> LOL... I love it.


My mom and dad are old fashioned cubans.  They don't believe in weights.  My dad is very thin but his skin is very loose (  ) around his arms and upper torso (old basketball player, never lifted), my mom, well she's a chubby lady.
They tell me to go ride bike, go walking, the weights are bad for you, they will make you shorter, you know the old misconceptions....
However, when it comes to dieting, my parents, even my chubby mom, will ask me how I am doing and if they can help....At least it's not the prototypical cuban family of eating and eating till you explode.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah I am first to admit when my training is off in the least. My mom gets on my case BIG TIME. If I am off my diet at all or I even skip one normal gym session she sits me down and asks "WTF are you doing  !!!!!"
> 
> LOL... I love it.


You're probably miserable when you skip gym or are off the diet and your "ma' " knows it.....She prolly' wants to see you happy.....being in shape is just a perk....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You're probably miserable when you skip gym or are off the diet and your "ma' " knows it.....She prolly' wants to see you happy.....being in shape is just a perk....


She loves what I do and hates when I'm not doing it    So she will force me to sit and listen to her. And thank god I do. It's good for me. I am going to have a hard ass leg workout today!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry about the JO SNT.  

 You don't seem to have much of your self to give right now anyway ... you need it all for your goals or you'll be spread around so thin you'll wind up getting nothing done the way you intended. Your focus is on the future and whomever is lucky enough to get next to you will be better served by you in a relationship AFTER you have fulfilled your dreams. You'll be more complete as a person and more able to enjoy life ... thus a more cool and enriching life's partner to hang out with. Hit your shit full throttle girl ...

 You have great goals set for your self and are doing well at making them a reality. Make sure to post the academy photos for us ...  ... you know how hot the oppesite sex looks in a uniform


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Sorry about the JO SNT.
> 
> You don't seem to have much of your self to give right now anyway ... you need it all for your goals or you'll be spread around so thin you'll wind up getting nothing done the way you intended. Your focus is on the future and whomever is lucky enough to get next to you will be better served by you in a relationship AFTER you have fulfilled your dreams. You'll be more complete as a person and more able to enjoy life ... thus a more cool and enriching life's partner to hang out with. Hit your shit full throttle girl ...
> 
> You have great goals set for your self and are doing well at making them a reality. Make sure to post the academy photos for us ...  ... you know how hot the oppesite sex looks in a uniform


This was a very fulfilling post BC  

The JO's that don't like my size only make me want to get bigger


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey checked out you gf, she looks awesome Lis!!!



Yea, I have burning loins for her


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 20, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> People in my gym already wonder what the heck I'm doing... this should be funny when she trains with me this weekend


I'd love to be a fly on the wall when you two are training. It will probably be the topic of conversation for weeks and I guarantee you, if there are guys around doing the same exercises as you two, they will make sure they are lifting more weight than the girls.  Go get em Lis and Sarah!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'd love to be a fly on the wall when you two are training. It will probably be the topic of conversation for weeks and I guarantee you, if there are guys around doing the same exercises as you two, they will make sure they are lifting more weight than the girls.  Go get em Lis and Sarah!


  Something tells me we will be in competition with them too.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I have burning loins for her


You gotta see her in person! She looks fantastic    I will have some pics I promise


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 22, 2005)

Had Taco Bell for the very first time today  I'll pay for it later. Hehehehe.

I had some great strengths lastnight and I didn't even go as heavy as I could have. I hit shoulders and bis. My new split is a 4 days on/2 days off operation. (6 day split)

My buddy came over as I was loading the weights on the olympic bar getting ready to do Military Presses. He thought I was loading the bar for squats and with the most confused look on his face he says "Ummmm didn't you do legs yesterday Lis"???  I laughed b/c I realized it looked like I was going to do squats. Then I said "No... Military Presses hun"... Then he saw my 90lbs and that was that   I was definitely up in strengh. I think the CEX has been helping. I have been taking it over a week and am now feeling some good pumps and strength increases. I have been taking the recommended 2x/day... before and after my workouts with a heck of a lot of water.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 24, 2005)

Part 2 went great today! I have my formal in home interview on Tuesday which means they have a position for me   My physical is on March 10th as well as the psych exam. Academy starts April 4th baby!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats!


 Thanks Jake 

My life is just wonderful. I'm off to the airport to go pick up my friend and then we're going to hit NYC for the afternoon. I'll catch up with yall later. I'll have lots of pics for ya.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Part 2 went great today! I have my formal in home interview on Tuesday which means they have a position for me   My physical is on March 10th as well as the psych exam. Academy starts April 4th baby!!!!




The phych exam would make me nervous!   
Congratulations Lis, have a great day with your friend.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2005)

congrats on the test.  
can't wait to hear the stories of the weights this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Okies 

Have a blast, dont make too many boys cry LOL


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Now go kick some ass


----------



## Yunier (Feb 25, 2005)

shutupntra1n congrats on your job! 

I too inspire to be in law enforcement one day.


----------



## Du (Feb 25, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Part 2 went great today! I have my formal in home interview on Tuesday which means they have a position for me  My physical is on March 10th as well as the psych exam. Academy starts April 4th baby!!!!


meaning they come to your house???


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> meaning they come to your house???


 They interview you at your house for a half hour or so. They mostly want to make sure your environment is stable and that your family is not unsupportive. I have my interview Tuesday around 11:30. I will have a lot of questions answered at that point.


----------



## Du (Feb 26, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> They interview you at your house for a half hour or so. They mostly want to make sure your environment is stable and that your family is not unsupportive. I have my interview Tuesday around 11:30. I will have a lot of questions answered at that point.


Better not leave any test out on the table.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 27, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Better not leave any test out on the table.


  You're funny. Yeah I'll make sure all my steroids are in hiding


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 1, 2005)

Had my home interview today with the Officer that is doing my employment processing. Everything was great. We joked around a little and I wasn't really nervous. I made great eye contact throughout the whole questioning period and had coffee ready for him when he got there. My family helped make sure my house was spotless as they are super supportive of all my career aspirations. 

So onto the next step.... he is going to call my employer on Thursday the 3rd to verify my work history and then he has to write an overview of how everything went at my home interview. Once he makes the recommendation to the Lt, she will call me since time is short for my physical and pysch on March 10th. Once that is in the clear I will receive my letter of appointment for the Academy wich begins April the 4th. 

In brighter news I met this awesome guy that is so nice. We have hit it off extra well and he is very supportive and interested in my bbing and career as he himself is a competitvie MBB. 

I am keeping my diet real clean right now and starting today I am going to do a timed 1.5 mile for the academy prep. Will post a follow up on the job stuff as soon as I hear something.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 1, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> shutupntra1n congrats on your job!
> 
> I too inspire to be in law enforcement one day.


  Thanks so much man. It is a very rewarding and beneficial career. If you're heart is in it you will do very well. Thanks for stopping by. Nice avi


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Post the mile time.  Im curious..


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Had my home interview today with the Officer that is doing my employment processing. Everything was great. We joked around a little and I wasn't really nervous. I made great eye contact throughout the whole questioning period and had coffee ready for him when he got there. My family helped make sure my house was spotless as they are super supportive of all my career aspirations.
> 
> So onto the next step.... he is going to call my employer on Thursday the 3rd to verify my work history and then he has to write an overview of how everything went at my home interview. Once he makes the recommendation to the Lt, she will call me since time is short for my physical and pysch on March 10th. Once that is in the clear I will receive my letter of appointment for the Academy wich begins April the 4th.
> 
> ...



Sounds like things are going great Lis, I'm excited for you.

The new guy you've met sounds great, good luck with that.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 1, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Thanks so much man. It is a very rewarding and beneficial career. If you're heart is in it you will do very well. Thanks for stopping by. Nice avi



Thanks, thats me.   

hey, are you going to start doing more cardio for the Academy and all?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 2, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Thanks, thats me.
> 
> hey, are you going to start doing more cardio for the Academy and all?


Yes to the cardio question. I am only trying to perfect what is required for the academy which is 1.5 miles in under 16:28. Rather easy for me being an ex-runner but I suppose for the out of shape it stinks. I haven't done regular cardio in about 6 months so I figured I would do 1.5 miles a day post workout and I should be good to go by the 4th of April. I don't want to do anymore b/c I also want to keep my size up. 

So lastnight was the first run in 6 months and what I had hoped was to hit a nice paced 10 minute mile and finish up at 15 minutes since I did not know what to expect of myself at this point. I was happy to finish in 13:30 (9 minute mile). This is already way past the required 16:28 but my goal when I walk onto the PT field at the academy will be to hit an 8 minute mile. I would be very comfortable and happy with that. I don't want people to think... Sure she's got the size but the girl can't run for her life  

And so I will be posting my times each day as I go along. I know from being an ex long distance and sprint girl that the conditioning happens fast for me. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

My diet right now has been pretty consistant. I of course eat a good amount of protein at all 5 meals, keeping it high. I'm still getting in plenty of green veggies and my base carb source is still oatmeal. I switch up for brown rice here and there but I prefer the oats to everything else. My main protein source lately has been chicken breast. I have been really liking the CEX. I have seen a good amount of vascularity even at my current bf levels. Also pumps have been beautiful and strength seems to be at it's peak.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*This week's best lifts -*_ 

410 on leg press for 12 reps on 4th set  

65lb DB's on Flat Bench on 3rd set for 6 reps  

100lb Bent Over Row on 3rd and 4th sets for 12 reps


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great pressing Lis!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

Love the sig!  

So ... you were going to tell us all about your weekend with your friend and your gym visit.  Anything happen with that?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Love the sig!
> 
> So ... you were going to tell us all about your weekend with your friend and your gym visit. Anything happen with that?


  Hey NT!  Thanks  

Ahhh yes that went well to say the least. She is looking great and ready for her show. We took some pics of her posing at my gym and the folks there were loving her. We had a nice time although short b/c of busy schedules. 

I am substantially stronger since the last time I trained with her and she is dieting so it was cool to see the changes in each other. While she was here I had the opportunity to go out with her and some friends. She met the guy I am dating and she had this great feeling about him.   He is the absolute nicest guy I have ever met.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Great pressing Lis!


Thanks. What's with all the changes lately   I can't keep up


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

i love that signature!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yes _*This week's best lifts -*_
> 
> 410 on leg press for 12 reps on 4th set
> 
> ...



Nice lifts!! 

This is what all lady officers should be able to do!  I'm willing to bet that you're stronger than some of the men ... there will be some serious pride swallowing going on once Liz hits the officers gym.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i love that signature!


  Isn't it great. I have it on a t-shirt


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Nice lifts!!
> 
> This is what all lady officers should be able to do! I'm willing to bet that you're stronger than some of the men ... there will be some serious pride swallowing going on once Liz hits the officers gym.


 I'm definitely good on size to begin the academy. I suspect I will be a bit bigger come the 4th. In conjunction with some cardio and dieting right now I should rip up quite nicely.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 2, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yes to the cardio question. I am only trying to perfect what is required for the academy which is 1.5 miles in under 16:28. Rather easy for me being an ex-runner but I suppose for the out of shape it stinks. I haven't done regular cardio in about 6 months so I figured I would do 1.5 miles a day post workout and I should be good to go by the 4th of April. I don't want to do anymore b/c I also want to keep my size up.
> 
> So lastnight was the first run in 6 months and what I had hoped was to hit a nice paced 10 minute mile and finish up at 15 minutes since I did not know what to expect of myself at this point. I was happy to finish in 13:30 (9 minute mile). This is already way past the required 16:28 but my goal when I walk onto the PT field at the academy will be to hit an 8 minute mile. I would be very comfortable and happy with that. I don't want people to think... Sure she's got the size but the girl can't run for her life



Pretty impressive considering that fact that you've not been running for such a long time.  I bet that you'll out run some of the guys there too..


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 2, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Pretty impressive considering that fact that you've not been running for such a long time.  I bet that you'll out run some of the guys there too..


I was most definitely satisfied with my time considering the break of 6 months. Thanks as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Pretty impressive considering that fact that you've not been running for such a long time.  I bet that you'll out run some of the guys there too..



Yunier ... she'll out run and out lift some of the guys.  I know that she could do that to some officers I've seen here.  

That is not to slight Shut's physical accomplishments, I just think that all officers should have the same dedication to their jobs and the physical stature as Shut does.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Yunier ... she'll out run and out lift some of the guys. I know that she could do that to some officers I've seen here.
> 
> That is not to slight Shut's physical accomplishments, I just think that all officers should have the same dedication to their jobs and the physical stature as Shut does.


  Thanks NT. That was a very nice post from you. I appreciate the confidence in me. My new bf is really supportive and inspiring to me as well.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 4, 2005)

Things are looking good. The Officer called yesterday to verify my employment history and attendance and discipline records. My boss's daughter went the extra mile for me and faxed them a letter of recommendation 

I am weighing in at 162 right now and I'm hoping to stay 160+ until I hit the academy. I would like to end in late July at a lean 150. I am keeping my diet clean but making sure I get a lot of protein at every single meal and plenty of carbs at the first 3 meals. Green veggies have been at every meal except breakfast. All I can imagine is the acadmey food will be bland and clean. Chicken and veggies type of stuff. I would assume I'll get my basic three meals a day but the time offered to eat will be very limited. This is what I have been told by some ex PT instructors for that academy. I will just have to eat fast and take in a lot of the clean food. I will be able to monitor my weight and body fat on the weekends when I'm at my home gym and my bf will be the best outside perspective I have to make sure I'm not losing too much muscle. 

I intend on taking lots of pics right before I go in and then follow through with pics every 4 weeks until I finish in late July. Although I don't want to lose a lot of size, I know I am going to drop bf. I expect to end up 145-150. That would give me a grace of 1lb a week.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 13, 2005)

Well that concludes all four rounds for pre employment processing. My conditionals should be arriving by the 22nd of March and my last day at my current job is March 26th. I am giving myself some time to spend with my bf and family and such before I hit the academy on April 4th. I am rather physically prepared which goes without saying. I am going to go do legs today and definitely hit up the treadmill. I have been doing some moderate cardio in the AM and keeping my training down to a 4 day op in the PM. I have kept it all heavy and intense trying to get in those last few gains. When I hit the academy on the 4th I will be using a weekend training regimen. I will have Sat and Sun to train but M-F I will be in residence at the academy. We will be doing a lot of cardio... I was just informed it progresses up to 4-6 miles a day. I can do that no prob. 

As of the last few weeks and the next few weeks leading up to my leave for NJDOC academy, my diet has been outstanding. This summer's goal is to come down to a year round leaness that I feel great at but still adding muscle by keeping my bf and diet breakdown just right. I have no idea what # I will end up at this summer but my educated guess will be 135 or so.. possibly 140. I will probably just do a push/pull method on the weekends and normal training will resume in the beginning of July when I can resume going home.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Lis!  Nice seeing you last night even if it was only for a minute.. you must've stayed upstairs and I was downstairs all night


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 13, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey Lis!  Nice seeing you last night even if it was only for a minute.. you must've stayed upstairs and I was downstairs all night


VIP area upstairs. Yes it was very nice to see you. You look like you've lost a lot of weight girl   You looked great


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 13, 2005)

Ohhh, I am not VIP  Plus I prefer the hip hop downstairs.  

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!! I don't really think I lost much, the scale shows me UP, but I have probly put on some muscle again.  You looked gorgeous as well. I was hoping to see you again later without your jacket, but unfortunately we didn't run into each other again.  Next time let's PLAN to get together, you should come up this way more often!!!  

BTW that's awesome about starting the academy!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks hun. I won't be out much until I'm done. My bf is precontest and with the DOC I have to stay fully rested. I am going to have a little party of some sort when I get my conditionals I think.   I will let you know.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 13, 2005)

He was huge!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 14, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> He was huge!!


  Yeah that's my wonderful half. As of a few weeks back he was 257 (5'11") but is dieting for his show so is leaner as of now. He is going to look awesome as he does already. You should try to go. It's in May in north Jersey.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 14, 2005)

I will keep that in mind, how far north? I was going to say let's go up together..but you're probably going in the morning right?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

257 @ 5'11"???  Goddamn!  What bf% is that at?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 14, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> As of a few weeks back he was 257 (5'11")


AAWWGGHHH....I feel like such a shrimp...

Seriously, Lis, if he's a good guy, I'm happy for you.

P.S. I'm playing catch up on your Journal. Congrats on all the good Academy stuff and impressive weights on those dumbbell bench presses a few days ago.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 15, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I will keep that in mind, how far north? I was going to say let's go up together..but you're probably going in the morning right?


  I'll be there for the whole day I figure. It's somewhere off the GSP... 150ish or so I belive.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like all is going well in your life Lis, congrats!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 257 @ 5'11"??? Goddamn! What bf% is that at?


Not sure. He's a big boy and carries it so well.    That was his weight at the beginning of his diet. He went as high as 267 @ 8% last time he competed.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 15, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> AAWWGGHHH....I feel like such a shrimp...
> 
> Seriously, Lis, if he's a good guy, I'm happy for you.
> 
> P.S. I'm playing catch up on your Journal. Congrats on all the good Academy stuff and impressive weights on those dumbbell bench presses a few days ago.


Everything and everyone is starting to look smaller now   But thanks man! He's absolutely awesome as a friend and bf. 

Thanks on the props for the Academy. I'm very excited to finally move forward in my career as it's always been what I wanted to do and is now all becoming reality. I am going to take pictures right before I go in for fun just to see how lean I get on the PT field


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sounds like all is going well in your life Lis, congrats!


  Yeah things are good. I'm still waiting to see you on stage


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Yeah things are good. I'm still waiting to see you on stage



Ha, well not sure if you know I put off Nationals... I need more size to compete at that level but have committed to doing BC's again in August.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ha, well not sure if you know I put off Nationals... I need more size to compete at that level but have committed to doing BC's again in August.


Yeah I read that. Well nobody knows if you are ready better than you.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Not sure. He's a big boy and carries it so well.    That was his weight at the beginning of his diet. He went as high as 267 @ 8% last time he competed.



267 @ 8% is huge.. IFBB huge.  Do you have pics of him?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 267 @ 8% is huge.. IFBB huge. Do you have pics of him?


No pics sorry 

I'll see what happens after the show though


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 16, 2005)

I hopped on the elliptical today and saw a muscle and fitness mag on the floor next to it with some hottt guy on the cover.. so I picked it up and it was that John Cena guy, made me think of you   So yeah he was my motivation for that workout lol


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 17, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I hopped on the elliptical today and saw a muscle and fitness mag on the floor next to it with some hottt guy on the cover.. so I picked it up and it was that John Cena guy, made me think of you  So yeah he was my motivation for that workout lol


   Him and Chris Cook  

I am having a bad day.    I am in one of those "Everybody leave me alone" moods


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I am having a bad day.    I am in one of those "Everybody leave me alone" moods


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


   Thanks. hehehe

I'll be okay. It's mostly anxiety. Lots of stuff going on all at once. And I sorta took it out on the bf. Now I feel bad.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I am having a bad day.    I am in one of those "Everybody leave me alone" moods



Hell aren't days just sooo much fun!   
Chin up - tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey, whats up girl! 

 Hows everything looking for next month? I am going to take care of some issues and will try to apply in a year and a half for NJ Sheriff. The pay is not that good but its a start that opens more doors.

    Give em hell next month!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 17, 2005)

****BIG HUGS!!!!!!**** 

You are going to enter a new challenge soon, but you are going to do AWESOME!  

Tell your bf you're sorry and make it up to him and he'll wish you took stuff out on him more often 

CALL ME if you need to talk girl!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 18, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> ****BIG HUGS!!!!!!****
> 
> You are going to enter a new challenge soon, but you are going to do AWESOME!
> 
> ...


  Ahhh yes the makeup.  

He is super understanding anyhow. I'm doing a little better.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 18, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hey, whats up girl!
> 
> Hows everything looking for next month? I am going to take care of some issues and will try to apply in a year and a half for NJ Sheriff. The pay is not that good but its a start that opens more doors.
> 
> Give em hell next month!


Aside from some nervous tension and being tired I am ready for them. I have 8 days off before I go so I can rest up and all. I received notices from JJC (Juvenile Justice Commission) and Ocean County Sheriff's Dept.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hell aren't days just sooo much fun!
> Chin up - tomorrow's another day.


I think I am just drained. Dieting is a bitch and then my last 2 weeks at my current job have been hell all in it's own. My bf is my only source to relax right now. All that going on and I am trying to focus on the academy. I am patiently awaiting my papers that make it all official  

Thanks for posting girl. You make it a brighter day


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Seriously Lis you've got a lot on your plate right now and a lot to think about and though it might all be positive stuff it can still be draining and dieting doesn't help matters, ride it out - it will all be good soon enough. 
Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 5, 2005)

Okay I have had a lot going on lately. They were over crowded for this month's academy and my rank just missed. I was bummed at first but my wonderful bf talked me into a positive outlook and I am moved up to August. Just when that got under way I got a second offer from JJC (Juvenile Justice Commission/ aka Juvenile Corrections). I have my first appt on April 19th for employment processing and if I make the cut for it, I will have to pick between the two for August's academy. 

Now onto other things. I have dropped my weight down a bit but I'm bummed b/c I am feeling not far along enough for summer. I am back to see if I can have my wonderful motivators like Kerry kick my ass a bit. I am now at 158 but have been struggling with keeping my diet right. I am back into doing my cardio in the morning and training at night. I would like to come down to 140 and see how I look.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Liz, I have a question, I'm going to PM you, it's training related....


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 5, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Hey Liz, I have a question, I'm going to PM you, it's training related....


 
  Just sent you one.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

Why are you struggling with diet?  Going out to eat a lot?  You never had a problem before.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Okay I have had a lot going on lately. They were over crowded for this month's academy and my rank just missed. I was bummed at first but my wonderful bf talked me into a positive outlook and I am moved up to August. Just when that got under way I got a second offer from JJC (Juvenile Justice Commission/ aka Juvenile Corrections). I have my first appt on April 19th for employment processing and if I make the cut for it, I will have to pick between the two for August's academy.
> 
> Now onto other things. I have dropped my weight down a bit but I'm bummed b/c I am feeling not far along enough for summer. I am back to see if I can have my wonderful motivators like Kerry kick my ass a bit. I am now at 158 but have been struggling with keeping my diet right. I am back into doing my cardio in the morning and training at night. I would like to come down to 140 and see how I look.



Hey girlie, not sure if you meant me but if so I will gladly kick your ass if you will kick mine back HARD! lol
I'm in prep mode for the BC's and am HATING dieting, I think for me it's because I've had so much in the way of schedule changes lately and now with the new dogs it's more change, I'm rushing to fit everything into my day and the first thing that suffers is my diet, I think I need to go back to cooking my weeks worth of meals ahead of time and freezing them, it always seems like a major pain in the ass but seems like it's the best way for me to stick with it.
As Jake pointed out you never seem to have a problem with the diet, I have always admired your discipline... I guess we all hit those patches though.
I'm having trouble even writing down my meals and journalling lately and that doesn't help matters either.
Oh and ya know August will be here far sooner than you think!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 6, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey girlie, not sure if you meant me but if so I will gladly kick your ass if you will kick mine back HARD! lol
> I'm in prep mode for the BC's and am HATING dieting, I think for me it's because I've had so much in the way of schedule changes lately and now with the new dogs it's more change, I'm rushing to fit everything into my day and the first thing that suffers is my diet, I think I need to go back to cooking my weeks worth of meals ahead of time and freezing them, it always seems like a major pain in the ass but seems like it's the best way for me to stick with it.
> As Jake pointed out you never seem to have a problem with the diet, I have always admired your discipline... I guess we all hit those patches though.
> I'm having trouble even writing down my meals and journalling lately and that doesn't help matters either.
> Oh and ya know August will be here far sooner than you think!


 Hey girl. I don't know why I was all sorts of messed up with my diet the last few days. I am getting refocused though. Summer is so close and I have to be leaner  I am noticing the running is an issue now b/c of how heavy I am. I have to use the elliptical or walk until I get back down to 135 or so. The pressure causes shin splints no matter how well I stretch. I'm at 158 now and that's just too much on my shins I think. I even bought new socks and shoes. I am back to working out in the morning and doing my cardio each day. It's been so warm and it's still light outside when I leave work so I don't want to be crammed indoors. My gym is rather dead in the AM so I have freedom of the equipment.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

Just a small upadate of my progress here. I am trying to stay away from the scale as much as possible but thismorning I jumped on and am at 155#. More importantly is that I am fitting the clothes all that much better


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Just a small upadate of my progress here. I am trying to stay away from the scale as much as possible but thismorning I jumped on and am at 155#. More importantly is that I am fitting the clothes all that much better



Are your tops snug in the breasteses area.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Are your tops snug in the breasteses area.


You never make me fail to laugh dude  


  The breasteseseses have shrunken. It sounds kind of wierd maybe but I love this part of getting leaner. From the chest muscles being more developed, naturally cleavage appears moreso than just a bunch of fat tissue. I was top heavy all my life and not only does it make me appear fat in a bad way, clothes are harder to fit well. I will never be flat since that's just not in my genetics but I love dropping down a full size or two and being more proportioned. All joking aside, I was a full 36D before weight lifting and all. Because of my back and such the width will stay 36 but I will drop down to a C just in a few lbs difference. 

I was thinking about my changes since I was at my heaviest of 174 on New Years. It's about 20lbs since then that I dropped.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was a full 36D before weight lifting and all. Because of my back and such the width will stay 36 but I will drop down to a C just in a few lbs difference.




I don't believe you, post pics as proof.  With as little clothing as possible so that I can judge accurately.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't believe you, post pics as proof. With as little clothing as possible so that I can judge accurately.


  I actually am going to take some new pictures eventually. Probably in another few weeks. But you are slick


----------



## BritChick (Apr 11, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey girl. I don't know why I was all sorts of messed up with my diet the last few days. I am getting refocused though. Summer is so close and I have to be leaner  I am noticing the running is an issue now b/c of how heavy I am. I have to use the elliptical or walk until I get back down to 135 or so. The pressure causes shin splints no matter how well I stretch. I'm at 158 now and that's just too much on my shins I think. I even bought new socks and shoes. I am back to working out in the morning and doing my cardio each day. It's been so warm and it's still light outside when I leave work so I don't want to be crammed indoors. My gym is rather dead in the AM so I have freedom of the equipment.



I hear ya on the running, my knees were my problem, I only use the elliptical these days, I even purchased a good one to make my life easier.
Sounds like things are going good, staying away from the scales sometimes is for the best I think.
Congrats on the progress!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks   Another 5-10 lbs I will try to jog. I had 2 hostess hoho's lastnight, a few chips, 1 cup pasta with no sauce though  and a handfull of Golden Grahams dry.   That was it for the whole week. Pizza used to do it but now it's sweet stuff. Nothing until next Sunday and I gotta think about what it will be. I'm trying to keep the Sunday cheat to one item or one meal. This way I don't beat myself up. I am definitely staying away from the heavy fat/sodium items like fast food and such. Those bloat me anyway.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm a sweet junkie all the way!  
Still battle with the diet but it's been pretty good.
I think I'm bailing on competing this year after all, after all this ummming and ahhing over it, I just can't get my heart into it 100% and it's hard enough when you _are_ really motivated... I don't think you can force these things and if I were to I would probably really end up hating the sport altogether.  
Sounds like you got the diet under control again though... good for you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm a sweet junkie all the way!
> Still battle with the diet but it's been pretty good.
> I think I'm bailing on competing this year after all, after all this ummming and ahhing over it, I just can't get my heart into it 100% and it's hard enough when you _are_ really motivated... I don't think you can force these things and if I were to I would probably really end up hating the sport altogether.
> Sounds like you got the diet under control again though... good for you.


MMMM what do you think is lacking in your desire? I am seeing some really crazy up and close insight into the competition thing with my bf. I have never competed but DAMN it's not easy. So many things to worry about and you have a family to take after.   It's a lot but you have done it before. Maybe you are tired of the dieting? Training? Boredom perhaps. It happens to me... then suddenly something will remotivate me. I have never looked good in a bikini and that one dumb goal has me striving this spring. I also have to go to my bf's shows and I want to look good there. In the event he wins I want to look my best possible so that people aren't like... wtf


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2005)

Long time no speak, Lis. How goes it?

Are you single-handly erradicating world crime and wrong-doing on a one-woman wrecking mission as we speak?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, as i type.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 11, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> MMMM what do you think is lacking in your desire? I am seeing some really crazy up and close insight into the competition thing with my bf. I have never competed but DAMN it's not easy. So many things to worry about and you have a family to take after.   It's a lot but you have done it before. Maybe you are tired of the dieting? Training? Boredom perhaps. It happens to me... then suddenly something will remotivate me. I have never looked good in a bikini and that one dumb goal has me striving this spring. I also have to go to my bf's shows and I want to look good there. In the event he wins I want to look my best possible so that people aren't like... wtf



I LOVE training, that's a constant, I HATE dieting, that also is a constant!   
I think right now my focus is on other stuff, two new dogs, I've been busy with my courses and now that I am finished with that I'm busy looking for full-time employment... the next few months there will be a lot of major changes happening in my life, dieting is never easy but with a new schedule, adapting from being a stay at home mum to a full-time working one will take some adjustment and along with all the other various aspects of my life it just seems like now is not the 'right' time, plus I am just lacking the desire to compete, my drive for competing isn't really there and I don't really know why.   
Last year I was on a mission and I wanted it so badly, this year it's like, ugh whatever    I think last year it was like 'can I do this?' a real challenge, now I know I can so the challenge doesn't seem as big, it just seems like putting myself through hell and for what?!  As you can see I am still trying to analyze this myself! lol
I still want to train my ass off and I want to keep adding size, I love adding muscle, training is a passion.
At this point I am unsure if I am done 'completely' with competing or if I just need to take another year to grow and maybe I will miss competing and want to get back at it, I think the only way to find out is to wait and see and not try to force it.   
I hear ya on the type of things that will motivate you, seriously last year before my first competition someone asked me why I was doing it... I said I just wanted to look hot in a bikini and heels for once in my life, I know it sounded very vacuous but I was deadly serious! lol


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Long time no speak, Lis. How goes it?
> 
> Are you single-handly erradicating world crime and wrong-doing on a one-woman wrecking mission as we speak?




   Great to see you. The scoop on the job is this: The academy for April has limited space. State Corrections was only one of many departments sharing the room. NJDOC (dept of corrections) was told they could only bring in the first group they processed and I was in the second group. They didn't know until the last minute that the academy was over crowded. Bummer but I'm still guarenteed a spot for August. They run the program biannually (April and Aug). The good part is in the making though. I have a few extra months to get lean and prepped for the running. I also received a second, better paying job offer for JJC (Juvenile Justice Commission) last week. If I get hired with them, that uses the August academy as well. I will take first placement I can get. JJC pays a lot more in the academy but all other pay and benefits are identical to NJDOC. (both state jobs with the same pension system and benefits)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I LOVE training, that's a constant, I HATE dieting, that also is a constant!
> I think right now my focus is on other stuff, two new dogs, I've been busy with my courses and now that I am finished with that I'm busy looking for full-time employment... the next few months there will be a lot of major changes happening in my life, dieting is never easy but with a new schedule, adapting from being a stay at home mum to a full-time working one will take some adjustment and along with all the other various aspects of my life it just seems like now is not the 'right' time, plus I am just lacking the desire to compete, my drive for competing isn't really there and I don't really know why.
> Last year I was on a mission and I wanted it so badly, this year it's like, ugh whatever  I think last year it was like 'can I do this?' a real challenge, now I know I can so the challenge doesn't seem as big, it just seems like putting myself through hell and for what?! As you can see I am still trying to analyze this myself! lol
> I still want to train my ass off and I want to keep adding size, I love adding muscle, training is a passion.
> ...


Dieting is soooooo different when it's a main focus. It's usually headed for disaster when you have 500 other things gong on. I can definitely undestand. I considered competing but I would have to finish the academy and then the second issue is that working in the prison you cannot bring in food.  

So I would have to wait a few years and see if I make Sgt where I have more pull with bringing in things... Or if I work outside the prison.  Maybe some day. I am very happy with what I have accomplished in less than 10 months of BBing so by the time I ever decide to compete I will be more than ready I hope. My bf is competing as a HW in a few weeks and going to more shows I will get a better feel for the atmosphere.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Lis, if you don't feel comfortable nude, you can just put on a really tight sweater, that is an acceptable substitute.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey Lis, if you don't feel comfortable nude, you can just put on a really tight sweater, that is an acceptable substitute.


I was just about to post the nudes. Nevermind then


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 24, 2005)

Just thought I'd do some sort of updating. I have been doing really well with my training. I feel like my intensity is the best it has been in a long time. I had this great intense training that was occurring in the fall and then I kind of hit a mediocre area. Although I have been cutting so to speak for summer and all, I feel my overall physique is at it's best yet. I want to acquire a leaness and maintain it year round and I would like to do this by August which would be 1 yr into my serious training. I do not feel after the last year of experience that it is healthy for me to fluctuate my weight so much. I also do not feel optimally well at such a heavy weight (ie; 175 my heaviest in January) I am trying to avoid the scale as I have mentioned recently b/c it can be deceiving. I jump on it once a week now just to insure I am not dropping too fast. I have been just above 150 for a few weeks. I had dropped quite a bit of weight the last few months and decided to maintain here for a little while so that I don't overdue it. I kept up with my cardio but ate more the last two weeks or so. Now I am back in the mode of going down and expect to be under 150 in the next 2 weeks. I think I will end up content somewhere around 135. This is just a guess. I have been too lazy to take pics of any progress which I may regret later if I ever want to look back but I should have some pics from the show my bf is doing in May. I will also try to get some good pics of the Bev Francis NY Pro Show (formerly the Night of Champions) which I am expecting to attend as well.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 25, 2005)

Well these are awful quality from my camera phone but it's all I got right now


----------



## Robboe (Apr 25, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Rob.   I have a tricep one too somewhere. MMMM brb


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry bout the poopy quality


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, kick ass girl


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 25, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Wow, kick ass girl


I'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeowza :drool:


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yeowza :drool:


Hi Jake   How's it going? Things are moving right along. Can't complain. I have a runny nose though


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 26, 2005)

Well lastnight's training was a beautiful follow up to Thursday's Arm training and Friday's Leg Training. I have been making some of my best lifts yet and have had an increased desire to push just that much harder. On Thursday I hit 70lbs on my preacher curls as well as 35lb DB's on my curls. I hit 410 again on my leg press which seems to be my max for reps right now. Yesterday followed through with Chest and I hit my best Incline Press with 55lb DB's. After I was done I felt I could have hit 60's b/c I was able to pull through 10 reps. I was missing a spotter which I like to keep handy on Chest day. I did the flat bench second and still put up 55's after the incline. I am very happy with these lifts b/c I have missed the intensity I once had. 
My pullups have increased a lot... probably a great deal owed to my drop in bf%.


----------



## HotMom23 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Girl! Good Luck! Do you have any new pics?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 26, 2005)

HotMom23 said:
			
		

> Hey Girl! Good Luck! Do you have any new pics?


 

I had a few posted yesterday in here. I have been really lazy    Are you still going to compete?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Jake   How's it going? Things are moving right along. Can't complain. I have a runny nose though



Ahhh Im so busy.. I would pull my hair out if I had any lol  Just started a new job, and Im working 60-70hrs a week 6 days a week.  Doesnt leave much free time to browse IM but I like what Im doing.  Training is going well, Im going more the strongman route, rather than BB now though.  Hope your nose stops running, and Im glad to hear everything is well


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 27, 2005)

My grandmother so kindly gave me a cold. I'm taking a one a day type allergy pill. 

In better news despite my poopy cold I hit some new #'s on Back lastnight. 110lbs on my Bent Over Rows and the pullups were strong as well. I always hit the pullups first if I'm not doing DL's that week since they are the best way to increase my overall upper strength and width. I like to hit 2 wide grip pull up sets and 2 close grip chins. I am in the range of 7-10 on the first 2 sets and the second 2 usually end up around 4-6. I also hit 135 on my pull downs with a medium grip. I usually use a super wide grip on my pull downs but I like to switch up my grip and exercises so I can go heavier at times and keep my body guessing. 

I hope this cold subsides by the time my bf's show comes


----------

